# Enter to win a Last Chance Press From South Shore Archery - July



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Here we go again!

Enter The Drawing To Win A Last Chance EZ Press From South Shore - July

We are giving away another press to one lucky Person! 
August 1st we will draw the July winner from all of the entries. The winner will receive the press shipped free (within the continental USA). If the winner is outside the USA you will be contacted with shipping options!

We have 4 ways to enter:

*
[Post in this thread]

Go to www.southshorearcherysupply.com and make a purchase from South Shore!

Go to one of our Last Chance Threads In The Classifieds And Bump Any One Of The Threads

Send an email to [email protected]
*
Enter as many times as you wish! 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in Thank You!


----------



## Blackout CE (Jan 23, 2012)

im in thanks


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Hopefully I win the June drawing and I won't need this one, but just in case I am in until I hear if I won!!!


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm in!


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

I like pie. Key lime preferably.


----------



## Chris D. (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm in again, would love to show this off to my buds. 4 hours to the closest shop so in dire need and Bowmaster can only do so much....LOL


----------



## BoiseBound (Jan 5, 2011)

I am in - Thanks


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

In.


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## vitog (Mar 18, 2005)

Im in thank you.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In to win


----------



## twyatt (Mar 12, 2007)

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

When do I get it?
Thanx


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know if I should put in this month or not. I might have won Junes drawing. If not, put me in again. Thanks


----------



## Slabbro (Nov 4, 2012)

Our local shop closed up about 2 months ago. He had been doing the bait and archery gig for about 35 years and decided to retire.

This is the last piece I need to make me self sufficient; gotten the arrow saw, built the paper tuner, press for older bows gotten, hanging weight scale, couple fletching jigs, etc...


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again. Thanks for a great offer.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm in...


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I'll keep trying


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks, Jerry. I'm in.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## ~ProHuntR~ (Jan 18, 2014)

Im in.


----------



## alang145 (Jan 4, 2013)

get thing here Im in


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

In again this month. Thanks for the opportunity Jerry.


----------



## ramhead99 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

July


----------



## dcaudle1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Last Chance makes a great product!


----------



## AutumnFever (Jun 30, 2013)

I am in!


----------



## BoHunter0210 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sure why not. I'm in.


----------



## TruGrit (May 15, 2013)

I'm in thanks!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

IM in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll play again
last month was fun 
Thanks SSAS and archerytalk


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## Elvis_Is_Dead (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh yeah


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for july.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Really would like to own one of these!


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

in again


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm in again


----------



## slfmade (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in. Maybe 43 is a lucky number I didn't even know I had.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

In Again, Thanks


----------



## Arrow Buster (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm in!

Thanks!


----------



## cbmiller15 (Feb 11, 2014)

In again.


----------



## bus33 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in again


----------



## DJudge (Nov 19, 2010)

In it to win it this time! Thanks Jerry. Keep up the good work...


----------



## dbowhntr (Jan 7, 2004)

Im in! Thanks


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## beachz (May 28, 2014)

Sure could use a press. Thank you for the opportunity...


----------



## edmkills (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## stantonl33 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## jono446 (May 7, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

sure


----------



## pendejo37 (Jul 4, 2009)

in.


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

In again


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

I'm in again, thanks.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Really want one!!!!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## depogrig (Sep 5, 2012)

In!


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

In for the win


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in...thank you once again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

In again, thanks!!!!


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I never win anything but he goes!!!!


----------



## CBeard (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in. Love the EZ Presses. Every shop I've been in lately has one


----------



## mwntnmuleys (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm in...thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## KillerVega (Jun 4, 2008)

I am in! Thanks


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm in!!!


----------



## blacktundra (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## elgringo (Feb 6, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i'm in. thank you!!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

And the lucky winner is..............Me


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In please


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Im in !!! Thanks for the chance !!!


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## NHRedleg (Aug 14, 2012)

Entered


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't think I've gotten an email saying I won the last one, so I'm in.
Thanks!


----------



## BE2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

In......


----------



## Vik (Apr 8, 2014)

In again, thanks!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm IN!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Lets try again...


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in thanks!


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

in again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## ADoura (Feb 8, 2012)

Sign me up Could really use this press.


----------



## drewbaby88 (Jul 13, 2012)

Count me in!!


----------



## Archer_32 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## HeyBarn (Apr 23, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Me too


----------



## GARRYLOY (May 1, 2009)

Enter my name please.


----------



## bullseye4 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Count me in! 
Thanks.


----------



## Thorpe729 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

bump


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## neednew1 (Jan 7, 2006)

I really need a good press


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in for july


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

nice simple non-bulky press


----------



## archerdan007 (May 8, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Bowsting (Jun 3, 2013)

Let's try again...............


----------



## longrunr (Mar 17, 2014)

im in


----------



## Bow-bow (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Nikeffo (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Joe2698 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I am in


----------



## hellrzr (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in. Thank you for the chance


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Count me in!!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Me too


----------



## sharpshooter60 (Feb 10, 2005)

Count me in to..


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Need this!


----------



## Silent stalk (Mar 19, 2013)

In again...


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

In to


----------



## muzzy69 (Jan 19, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Sure, Ima give it another shot.

LCA seems to really have it Going On. My local shop uses their presses exclusively (they have two of them).


----------



## bernieboy (Jan 19, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

So who won last months press give away?


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm in! I want to be able to work on my own gear!


----------



## rambofirstblood (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks, I'm in.


----------



## TwinerDrawback (Apr 25, 2014)

In for the win.


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*# 139 lucky 13*


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

I want a chance too, Thanks.


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Im in..Thanks


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## dal15 (Sep 6, 2009)

im in


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll give it another try. Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up for another round


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

yes please...in again.


----------



## bshaver (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

ill give it a try, Im in. Thank you


----------



## bshuntersbd (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

You mean I didn't win the first one. Go figure. Well let's try again.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Need this very bad!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in thanks again for the chance


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Who was the June winner?


----------



## Igotdem300's (Apr 20, 2014)

im in


----------



## Igotdem300's (Apr 20, 2014)

I love ez press


----------



## Rob13 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In too thanks again


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

Why not.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Exactly!


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*# 166 LUCKY 13
Last Chance Archery EZ Press*


----------



## jackdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Me too,thanks.


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Archer1979 (Jan 11, 2013)

Count me in as well


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Very nice.:thumbs_up


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Count me in


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

In it!


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm in on this!! Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*# 175 LUCKY 13
Last Chance Archery EZ Press*


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

I'll get in


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In!


----------



## KellyP (Nov 19, 2011)

Im in, Thanks!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Got to throw myself in this one.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## eaglewings (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## kscumminsdriver (Oct 3, 2005)

Let's do it...


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

wow I think this month is going to have more post then last month

Please put me in

Thanks SSAS


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

In again this month


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

In again too


----------



## neromich (Jan 21, 2013)

yeah boy


----------



## steelhorse (Feb 5, 2008)

I 'am in, THANKS


----------



## jahnke76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Hwy23 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sounds good to me...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in again. Thanks for giving these away!


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*# 193 LUCKY 13
Last Chance Archery EZ Press*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again, Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In...


----------



## itr2000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Count me in!!! Wish i had one


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm in again. Thanks.


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Slipfox (Feb 15, 2011)

Definetly in.


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey Jerry. I'm in like flin. 

Skeet.


----------



## zip4644 (Jan 8, 2006)

One more please.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

I am in


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## LEE2 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in....


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

count me in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

imussa not one da lass won .


----------



## silentdeath1 (Feb 26, 2007)

im in thanks


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In again


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Im' In


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## fire2201 (Apr 29, 2009)

in again


----------



## Suock (Jul 10, 2012)

I'M in. 
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again.


----------



## murinus (Jan 12, 2012)

In again!


----------



## oncechance (Aug 11, 2009)

Add me in too.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play today


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Deffinatly in thanks guys.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in it to win it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning! I'm in.


----------



## Smokeymtnbow (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm in as well


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*# 229 LUCKY 13
Last Chance Archery EZ Press*


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the chance. I'm in.


----------



## Geaux Deep (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm in, and thank you for another great giveaway.


----------



## NEMOSteve (Apr 19, 2012)

I could use a good press. Thanks!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

In again.


----------



## algdog (Jun 13, 2005)

count me in


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Need one!


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

In for the day


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

Who won the June press?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In.


----------



## Larry123 (Feb 19, 2014)

I could use a press! I'm in.


----------



## rfd529 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm in too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

in again


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## boogiedown (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

Count me in for a great press!


----------



## GTM (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Elgavilan (Feb 7, 2010)

Please put me in for the drawing


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

in in in!!!


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I really want this press!


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks I'm going to try again.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again...


----------



## McDAccountant (Jan 23, 2012)

Please put my name in the drawing! Thank you!


----------



## bearlegion (Dec 22, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## bowkeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

In it to win it...


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in,
Thanks!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In... thanks!


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in..


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

really neeed a press


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## 06hoythunter (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## osageghost (Jun 16, 2005)

Throw me into the hat again please, thank you for the chances


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

Seen these in shops. They look great. Would love to have one.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## drop shot (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm all in...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Me to!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In again


----------



## Jack b (Apr 5, 2013)

In again thank you


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm on it sign me up for some pressing fun


----------



## Lammas (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## hesseltine32 (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

would love this press


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

in again, thanks for the chance


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Back in


----------



## clarkdeer (Dec 21, 2010)

In for the win!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## bowabuk (Jul 9, 2012)

Im in thanks a lot


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

just got done shooting the old Mathews Z7 and noticed that my peep need turning
with no press I guess I'll have to put my name in the hat again

Thanks SSAS


----------



## Joe van (Nov 3, 2011)

i am in.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

I want it


----------



## pseprincess85 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

It is my birthday today, I would love this as a birthday present. Thanks Last Chance


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

yea boy!


----------



## simms125 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## rob_E (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*#310 LUCKY 13
Last Chance Archery Ez Press *


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## CreedShooter182 (May 21, 2013)

Im in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In @ #315!


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

I#xs


----------



## missedagain (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

I am in ty


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again. 

Thanks for the opportunity, Jerry.

Skeet.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll give it another try.


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm in again


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again too!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In again


----------



## gts173 (Jun 2, 2013)

Im in, great prize thanks


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

In the mix.


----------



## Shaw (Jun 19, 2003)

In.....


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me in please.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

In again.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it to win it


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

I need one.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In again today


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning bump, thanks for the chance


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Put me in


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

in for 7/3


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in agian


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Why not.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the chance Jerry!


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Novemberkid (Jun 22, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## Nickum1982 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Halovar (Aug 23, 2012)

In for the win


----------



## choptankman (Oct 23, 2006)

sounds good....I'm in


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm in again


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me in please


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Im in again...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## pseprincess85 (Jun 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in like always....



Tim


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Im in thanks!


----------



## Polls822 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## simply4est (May 10, 2014)

In please.


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In #375
Thanks for the chance


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in again.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm game.


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in
Thanks


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Just bought one. Would like to have a second so PICK Me:darkbeer:


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

In again


----------



## BurdDawg1 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm In,,,dw


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## 77267 (Jun 4, 2007)

She's mine!


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In again !!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in....


----------



## gary lemons (Dec 8, 2013)

Please put my name in the hat. Thanks.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

In....


----------



## missionbowhunt (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up.... i'm in


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

Count me in!! Would love to have an EZ of my own!


----------



## Queball (May 10, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Sign me up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

I was under the impression that you could only enter once, so I will be in for a second time in this one. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in. Happy Indepence Day!


----------



## unicornslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

In it to win it!


----------



## theoutlaw82 (Jan 28, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## targetzone (May 27, 2013)

count me in, thanks!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy 4th!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the 4th.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

In again


----------



## One Slick trick (Apr 12, 2013)

Count me in post #408


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Pick me please, my diy press broke two days ago. Good luck everybody.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

aaaaand again......


----------



## splatter (Mar 13, 2011)

put me in. thanks


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Trying again.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Me too Skeet


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in on the 4th


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Would love to win this


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In again


----------



## RodneyLtd (Dec 3, 2011)

I am in. Thanks Jerry for your great service, support, and arrows!


----------



## mels95yj (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in again.


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm in too. thanks Jerry


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

I am in.


----------



## ohiohoytshooter (May 15, 2014)

Im in


----------



## Destiny187 (Feb 13, 2011)

You guys are way to nice, thanks soo much for giving me such a nice press. Count me in my man, or me lady!?!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Happy 4th! I'm in.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

Im in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for Independence Day!!!
Happy 4th of July!!!

Looking forward to the freedom and independence of no longer having to rely on the local bow shop to press my bow 

#430
Thanks SSA


----------



## bowtechben (Jun 14, 2006)

I am in thank you


----------



## obiwon (Jun 2, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Ready to win


----------



## BAMBI KILER (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm in. thanks!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Im in


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

I am in


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in please.


----------



## Hoytjosh (Jan 30, 2014)

yes please


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

One more time


----------



## GVOllie (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm in.

Thanks!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In agian


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

In again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## grant815 (Dec 15, 2003)

me too


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## ghillie_frog (Jun 30, 2014)

Wow what a great drawing. I really could use one of these to finish up my bow shop.
Thanks


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In!


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in....


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## azmeatwagon (Feb 4, 2014)

looks nice , I'm in.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

Great Archery Dealer,
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY
Best Customer Service!


----------



## bowkeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

In again


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Need this very bad!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again !!


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

worth a shot. I'm in


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Count me in! Thank ya!


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in thanks


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

Great press


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In again.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

count me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Today's entry. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## kawiguy (Mar 13, 2011)

Try again


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

try again :darkbeer:


----------



## whatcha got (Jan 8, 2010)

count me in


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in please


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm in
Thanks


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in. Has anyone won one of these yet?


----------



## MO Hoyt (Sep 26, 2012)

Kaboom! I'm in


----------



## DCinIN (Aug 18, 2007)

In.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## DIXIEDOG1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Count me in....I'm feeling lucky this month


----------



## 991hunter (Jul 10, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## OdinsEdge (Jun 6, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

Great Archery Dealer,
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY
Best Customer Service!


----------



## GFL (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Gerry count me in, I will be in touch re arrows soon.
Frank.


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer,
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY
Best Customer Service!*


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in it again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me on again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for the chance at a last chance!


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

count me in, I really need a press. thanks for the chance.


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

In again


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

One more time. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## tarheels1321 (Sep 2, 2013)

Im in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

I am in again.


----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN (Jan 22, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

in again


----------



## vortecman (Dec 10, 2005)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll try again. :bounce:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## RUDEONE (Jan 4, 2011)

iam in for that


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Biggamehunterto (Nov 30, 2013)

Put me in.
Thanks


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

sign me up.


----------



## munster (Jul 5, 2009)

Signed in!


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Yes please, Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## prowler700 (Oct 22, 2011)

Im in


----------



## lownote (Feb 13, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## whunter3 (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in all the way


----------



## RickB4 (Apr 18, 2013)

Count me in !


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

I am in!


----------



## forcerecon28540 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm in, thanks


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## BlkHillsBagger (May 20, 2014)

Im in


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in again


----------



## JCarr (Jan 8, 2013)

In sgain


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In for Saturday


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol again


----------



## pseprincess85 (Jun 16, 2013)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#545 early AM, In again


----------



## Bumpkin 95 (Aug 3, 2013)

I will take one


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Put me in thanks


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'M bored , why not.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in !!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

In again


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## russellm66 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks I"m in:tongue::tongue:


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

Never won anything, sure would be nice though. ;-)


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

Never won anything, sure would be nice though.


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

Never won anything, sure would be nice.


----------



## abcarrow (Feb 3, 2006)

sure would be nice!!!


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

Sign me up


----------



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

Bump


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In for Saturday


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Does entering more than once actually increase your chances of winning?

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yet again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Snuck in again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

add one more for me

sign me up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## SCbowhunterspbg (Aug 11, 2006)

Count me in Thanks


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

In again. Thanks.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

JTank70 said:


> Does entering more than once actually increase your chances of winning?
> 
> In again


Probably not, but it's worth a shot lol
In again


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In again for me!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

In!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

in again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Im in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

In.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Count me in again


----------



## TM2/SSMike (Mar 20, 2014)

I' m in.


----------



## AldoTheApache (May 21, 2013)

This is my month. Im in


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In again.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in again.


----------



## BowOgre (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey look...I am in again.


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

in for another try, thanks Jerry


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## huntingfreak10 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

Give it to me baby...


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Ready to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in good luck everyone


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

In again


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

I'm im


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Mar 5, 2014)

count me in


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer,
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY
Best Customer Service!*


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in for a press


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

Sign me up


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

You betcha


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up again


----------



## Ruttinbulls (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## crowofcrow (Apr 13, 2008)

put me in thanks


----------



## North Park (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm in...just ordered some GT Velocity Hunters for my son from you!


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In again!


----------



## J_mill (Mar 3, 2014)

Great people to deal with here. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## chuck369 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## rmomn (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in Thanks


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you.. I'm in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## unicornslayer (Aug 28, 2009)

In again


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In for a chance to win.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In it to win it!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## grnhd (Nov 15, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

i'm in for the contest...


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put on in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## bowhnt473 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im in Thanks


----------



## bowhnt473 (Feb 8, 2009)

in again thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Good luck everyone


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

In to winnnn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry. The arrows shoot great by the way.

Rick


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again


----------



## gfm1960 (Jan 30, 2013)

please put me in


----------



## Moler (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, ok, I'll take it.... just pm me and I'll let ya know where to ship it... lol...


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

I want in


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Morning entry!!!


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Please sign me up again


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll give it another go.


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

in again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*bowtech*


----------



## Georgia dawg (Jul 15, 2005)

count me in


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*MATHEWS, HOYT, BEAR, PSE, OBSESSION, MISSION, SPOT HOGG, TIGHT SPOT QUIVER, STAN, CARTER, ARROWS

Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service! *


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

Im again


----------



## perryhunter4 (Jan 30, 2008)

In again. Thanks again Jerry.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

count me in


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I could use one.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

Cant win the Lottery,maybe I can win a press.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in....


----------



## Nightops (Mar 24, 2013)

I wouldn't mind winning one of those


----------



## wihill (May 19, 2008)

IN, Thanks


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoping to win


----------



## kyhunter57 (May 13, 2006)

Great promo - please count me in !


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

In again Please...


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

JoSe BoUdReAuX


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

really want this press


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

In for the win


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In in in!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In for the win


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In it to win it


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

In again


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in....


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the chance one again.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for continuing to run this. I am in


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Count me in again


----------



## Doug405 (Mar 16, 2014)

Please count me in. Thanks.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## ElementHunter (Apr 2, 2011)

Count me in please , Thank you


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in as well


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again. Thanks!


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

* the best customer service
south shore archery, in florida
quality products @ great prices
& super fast shipping*


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great offer thank you. I'm in.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Could really use this, i'm in


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In!


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
*


----------



## alloutsmith3 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Another in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Sign me up for Sunday Night


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

awesome opportunity, count me in for the contest.


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

In for an Entry..


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll try agin


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

would love to have one!!


----------



## bcanart (May 10, 2014)

Im in. This would be perfect to help set up new comers bows. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

In I am


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## MonValleyBow (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And another. :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more time for the win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll take a stab at it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

O O Mister Carter, Mister Carter


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another shot to win


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In again and thank you


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## smokecity (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

enter me please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Monday.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the morning


----------



## bowhunter2007 (Sep 11, 2006)

Im in


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in again


----------



## Florin Andrei (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in thanks for the give away


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

in again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## MDCII (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm in thanks a lot


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for another chance


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, Thanks Jerry


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In it


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## tayb0w (May 28, 2005)

I'm in! That's a great press...


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Add me please


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it to win it!


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Once more for me, Thanks for the chance


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again, thanks.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up for the day


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again !!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## DEESHAW (Feb 5, 2008)

Put me in


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
*


----------



## xlvmax (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump I'm in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## bowhound (Aug 27, 2004)

In. Great offer again. Thanks.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the give away


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In once again :usa2:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

ttt


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it to win it!!!!


----------



## PhersonShooter (Apr 30, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## 4X4HD (Jun 11, 2008)

Sign me up!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there again


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

In again as well


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Count me in, bump


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In
Thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

Sign me up!


----------



## magnatecman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for a Chance at this, I need one bad, I had to use a ratcheting atv tie down strap the other day !


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in also.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## DeAdEye15 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## staatscomm (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm in thanks


----------



## 137buck (Oct 4, 2005)

In again...hope to win one before I am to buy one!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Larry t (Sep 19, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In need one so in


----------



## pate3420 (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it. :usa2:


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more this evening. :thumb:


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN for a great press.


----------



## Mass Bowhunter (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more this evening. :thumb:


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

count me in


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

im in. really need one of those........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump ftw


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> I am in to win


But, are you in to win?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
*


----------



## TGJ (Mar 2, 2014)

In like sin


----------



## muleytime (Jun 26, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Best Press going I'm In again. Mines Awesome.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Have to win


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

In again.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Me too


----------



## North Park (Jan 14, 2014)

I need a press, in again.


----------



## john218 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Odds are going to get to power ball status before too long, lol


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm I'm again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

Awesome! Sign me up please!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!


----------



## Meschke137 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## OU812BUCKHUNTER (Apr 14, 2013)

Cool Press!!!


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again.


----------



## cybertec2003 (Aug 1, 2003)

Please include me to!!


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

In it


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

Im in :wink:


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## rpwin18 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

sure!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for doing this Jerry!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to win


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm a playin'


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there for the win


----------



## Rmcconnell (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

count me in thanks


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in please


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Dud51 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm in thanls


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again tonight


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another night post I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

count me in again.


----------



## ridgerunner280 (Jul 25, 2013)

And again I'm in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeeup


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the win


----------



## dave-madden (Dec 21, 2005)

In...


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in once more


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is the June winner Chris Holman from New Mexico


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats again Chris!


----------



## temp367 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

You bet im in.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In please


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Buuuuuump


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

iiiiinnn


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
*


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for the chance. In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Try again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In once more please.


----------



## ArcherAdam (Nov 27, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

Congrats to the winner!!!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Way to go Chris H nice win Oh yeah nice Buck you harvested there

Please count me in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for me.


----------



## rob_E (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

In again.


----------



## ksdeerhunter1 (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## BlameTheTwang (Jul 31, 2012)

In!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump at 10:19 FTW


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In today.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

im in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

In again!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Lunch time, FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkecoleman (Nov 9, 2012)

In again


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm in, and thank you for the chance to win!


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for a great prize.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't need the press, just wanted to be # 1000

GRIM


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

GET IT GRIM!!!!! bump


----------



## Geaux Deep (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm in, and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

i'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it....


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

yep!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Ok, you've twisted my arm enough, I'm in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Put me in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in...........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In for the day


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Off of work bumb, 4 T W


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here to win


----------



## bowkeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

in it again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I really need to win this


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

entering


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)

in for a chance.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In in in!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here to win


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In again


----------



## bblanchard (Dec 18, 2008)

In again!


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## jimmy102 (Jun 26, 2007)

In again.


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

In!


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## hoytman2979 (Apr 4, 2009)

im in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In again after a great day of shooting my bow and boating with family in the ADK.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up for the afternoon


----------



## osagebender (Feb 24, 2013)

count me


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to win


----------



## TheGreatMrPoo (Oct 26, 2013)

Up again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more time for the win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

In thanks.


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

yep!


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in it to win it


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

One more time, count me in.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bu............ump FTW


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again.


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

here


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## tarheelkid (May 8, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mackdog (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im down!


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
*


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

:thumbs_up


Gurwery said:


> *Great Archery Dealer,
> SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY
> Best Customer Service!
> *


X2


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in one last time for the evening


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Me me


----------



## freedomsprice (May 7, 2013)

Me too


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the night.


----------



## rbro (Dec 17, 2013)

Count me in, please.

rbro


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

yep , yep , yep - why not


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## mick75 (Oct 21, 2008)

Got to be in it to win it.

Thanks Jerry


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in


----------



## linc (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm in thanks number one press of all times


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

me too, me too


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Why not


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
*


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning chance, thanks Jerry


----------



## Xringindy (Sep 11, 2006)

Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products!
Thank You for All Your Help.*


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Happy Hump Day!

I am in...


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

One for the morning


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## 19hunt92 (Jun 25, 2014)

I could use that, I'm in


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In to win.


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Entered! Thx!


----------



## Devilfan (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In again, thanks!


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

another in!


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm in, thanks for the chance!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

ready to win


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

put me in Please!!


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

one more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use it.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## StrmStlkr (Jul 25, 2013)

Here's to hoping... Thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## moonshinexxx (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm in again!


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

In Again!


----------



## aclaar (Jul 22, 2009)

count me in


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

in again


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

In!


----------



## ere7 (Aug 13, 2013)

im in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm in!


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Enter The Drawing To Win A Last Chance EZ Press From South Shore - July
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

time to start a shop. In please.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm feeling lucky!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

In.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

Entering again...


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

try try again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Up for the bump and FTW


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Me me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

Entered x


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

All in again.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

enter me please


----------



## NGAsportsman (Jul 7, 2014)

Put me in the drawing please.


----------



## duckdawg1 (May 4, 2010)

Pick me!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Me!!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bumpin it up FTW


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

My nephew needs a EZ Press. :thumb:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for a win


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I can't wait to win this press (FTW) lol, bump


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this folks


----------



## Orange44ny (Oct 21, 2012)

In. Thank you very much.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance is in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Sign me up for the afternoon


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Pick me


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products*


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In for the evening


----------



## WildmanWilson (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm in for the win !!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey...in for the win


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I would sin for the win............ within reason of course haha


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Love to have it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In for wednesday


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in to win please...thanks


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time


----------



## Doc Stone (Oct 9, 2012)

I would love to win
thanks
Doc


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Sign me up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once again for the night


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## nvrgvup444 (Aug 13, 2012)

In In In In - Please count this as four entries!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## Geeman (Nov 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

last one for the night


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## flyfisher151 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks again for the chance.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## KMBH (Aug 6, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

ttt


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

in!


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in, thanks Jerry. The arrows shoot great.
Rick


----------



## 3griffs (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm in. I will order new arrows today!


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Morning bump. I'm in.


----------



## temp367 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Good morn. in again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

yep , here we go again .


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In!


----------



## Stangbeater (Nov 23, 2005)

This would be a great addition to the archery bench. Put me in please.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Again.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again!!


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

Sign me up


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

Count me in this month as well. I would still be willing to donate my EZ Green to someone should I be fortunate enough to win....


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

If I win this I am gonna donate this EZ Press to my Nephew who I am teaching to shoot and to work on his own stuff. I can see the inspiration in his eyes and the fire in his belly to learn. :thumb:


----------



## Schoon (Aug 11, 2011)

Sign me up


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## Bushy402 (Nov 6, 2005)

In Again.Thanks Jerry!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Throw my name in


----------



## cdn.Redneck (May 9, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Did I win yet?


----------



## Clay34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the chance on the Last Chance Press. Cool Beans!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Ummmmmmm............BUMP FTW?


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In it!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for a win


----------



## lilbin86 (Jun 19, 2012)

Been wanting one of these.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

We have this press at the club. It's being used like a rented mule daily and is still the same as the day it was brought to the club. Great product!


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## JLR01 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm also in. Thank you.


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another for a win.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

My press!!!!!!!! Ftw


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Bam! I am in this thang....:usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I go again .


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Back again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I could use one of these


----------



## Tristan_777 (Jul 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In again, thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Back in black


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shoot to thrill....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

What what in the bump F.T.W


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for another chance


----------



## boogiedown (Jun 22, 2014)

In for me!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

meeeemeeeemeeee..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Giving it another shot.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'd love one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again today


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bump for pressin bows, FTW


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## Team Double D (May 7, 2012)

One more time


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products*


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

in it


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

huntforfood703 said:


> in it


In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm goin for it...........FTW


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Count me in .... again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In for the evening


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Roots (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Today's try!


----------



## ohiobowhntr24 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in.......again


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In again! Could really use this! Dang PSEs and not being able to use most budget presses!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

in again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In it to win it! Lol


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

in again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again for the night


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Me too


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN for the night.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another post for a chance at that EZ Press


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess I can use another EZ Press!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time


----------



## jbeasleyshoot (Jan 29, 2008)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

If I win I am gonna donate it to a nephew who has been shooting for 3 months. :thumb:


----------



## RustedFrog (Jul 9, 2014)

Count me in!! I would love a press!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Me me me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once again for another chance


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right here...I am in this.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the morning


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In once again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'll take it


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Pick me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## Steve B (Sep 6, 2002)

In it to win it :darkbeer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In to win!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more for the win


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Woo-hoo, it's Friday!


----------



## azcoueshuntr (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm in thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am playing to win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Pick me


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This Yankee rebel guy is in alot of times lol


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I need it


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Pick me im in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meee


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more...zzzzzzzzz


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ilhunter997 said:


> This Yankee rebel guy is in alot of times lol


So is that ilhunter997 guy too. LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

YankeeRebel out for 7 hours......but I am in to win. :thumb:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I need one


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

YankeeRebel said:


> So is that ilhunter997 guy too. LOL


Haha good luck to u


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ez presses are awesome


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

UNO mas


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Pick this guy


----------



## Alex. (Feb 20, 2006)

This looks too good to pass up, I'm in! ;-)

Alex.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'm in need


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

The thirst for this press is real


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meeeeee


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Drake is a good rapper #OVO


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Need


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I want


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for doing this


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Needs


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

A press


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meow


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Chill r


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

ilhunter997 said:


> This Yankee rebel guy is in alot of times lol


A whole lot lol


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Again


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm game!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In..


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

in again


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in again, thanks Jerry


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products*


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In again for the morning


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ilhunter997 said:


> Haha good luck to u


Good luck to you too buddy.

I am in today. :thumb:


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In on Friday.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Today's entry.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting up for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In once again


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In!


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post for the EZ Press


----------



## snapper tapper (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## cycler843 (Sep 9, 2011)

UP. A press would do nicely in my shop!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another shot!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## lilbin86 (Jun 19, 2012)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

posting for a win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I want one


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Need this press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another shot!


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again my friend


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Once more.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, Thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And again for the win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

had to get to post 1500


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In please


----------



## RustedFrog (Jul 9, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And again for the win


----------



## RageHard (May 10, 2014)

Enter me please


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

# 1505 In again please.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in boss.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will take it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will take it.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Me too


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

No, me!


----------



## roosclan (Oct 1, 2010)

Aw heck, let's see if my luck keeps going. I wonder if there would be a cash option?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for a win of the EZ Press


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in, let the games begin


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

I am in


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

I could definitely use an EZ Press, count me in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more for the EZ Press.


----------



## svernatter (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Ftw!!!!!!


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Holla


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Lebron to Cleveland?


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump. I'm in.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh yeah


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win it


----------



## PaLuke (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm in. Thank you


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will take it.


----------



## gdroberson (Oct 28, 2012)

I need one


----------



## jhcats10 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## matthoyt67 (Jul 25, 2011)

I"m in


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In once agaib


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in thanks.


----------



## RustedFrog (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## jsveb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Buckaroo2 (May 24, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Would love to win this.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it!!!


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

to win it.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

I need to win


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me in please


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for a win.


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

sign me up please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a chance to win.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products*


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for another


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

put me in please


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I think YankeeRebel should get one no matter what. Bump for a guy who knows what he wants lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> I think YankeeRebel should get one no matter what. Bump for a guy who knows what he wants lol


Right on 804RVAMH...thanx man. I wish you luck as well. You can't win if ya aint in. :thumb:


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> Right on 804RVAMH...thanx man. I wish you luck as well. You can't win if ya aint in. :thumb:


True enough bud, and if you can put it to good use and possibly help others with knowledge as well, then I hope you get it. We need more good tuners out there and I think that any archer who has a true passion for the sport should have the chance to learn to work on the equipment that drives that passion. My 0.02


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

Please God let me win this


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meeee


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Up for YankeeRebel FTW


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'd love


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> True enough bud, and if you can put it to good use and possibly help others with knowledge as well, then I hope you get it. We need more good tuners out there and I think that any archer who has a true passion for the sport should have the chance to learn to work on the equipment that drives that passion. My 0.02


IF I win...I am gonna donate this to my nephew who has only been shooting for 3 months. Gonna teach and coach him along the way. Good luck 80RVAMH :thumb:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Why not


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

me too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more for the night.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah! i'm in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in it for the fun of it, but the press sure would be handy


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I want it


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I need it


----------



## EyesnSkis (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity! Count me in for this month. Thanks!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Last one tonight


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

In..........


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

watchin bugling Bulls.... i'm in for the press


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In...


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bumpington


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## dfinke (Jan 4, 2013)

im in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

me too


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

In again


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

In also.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there for the win...morning ArcheryTalk :tea:


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in...


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In again


----------



## jimreevescairns (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in .... I'll pay the postage


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

Count me in.[


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#1615 SaTuRdAy MoRnInG i'M iN aGaIn!
ThAnKs!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm hungover again . ukey:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a chance to win.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In thanks


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm in again, Thanks Jerry


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, LUCKY 13
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products*


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Add my name


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## Marine4life (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

up for the day


----------



## Jay38 (Aug 15, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

checking in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

one more for the morning


----------



## bonecollector85 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm in thanks


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## concretekid33 (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm game would love to have a press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In for the win


----------



## MN_walker (Feb 17, 2011)

In...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

In for breakfast


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

In again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

heck yeah


----------



## Jlathigee (Sep 3, 2013)

bump


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:whip2::dog1::bump:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Uuuuuuup


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Quest for the press. In FTW


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In it to win it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I really want this press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Crank it!!!!!!!!!!! FTW


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

count me in again for the press


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Ummmmmm.............. up


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

say yes to the press


----------



## jckdog68 (Feb 11, 2012)

Get me in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

In


:embara:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Did I win?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I could use this


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

EZ press bump


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

In To win


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Need it bad!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Another chance.


----------



## Ruttinbulls (Jul 5, 2011)

In again, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

just like the last one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I want this EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance at the EZ Press


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

What was that?.............. oh yeah, uuuuuuuuup FTW


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

You aint gonna win crap .


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Y'all too late. Jerry already drew my name


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Humm I'll put in for the fun of it then.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a win.


----------



## ctownshooter (Jun 6, 2013)

count me in


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

I earned the WIN!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

FTW,........you know, for the press and stuff :/


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah that


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought so lol


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

who is going to be the lucky winner


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Uuummmmm.......... I think someone will be


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My guess is someone that actually buys something ?


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> I am there


Pretty good chance bud


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey it's almost beer thirty....:darkbeer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> Pretty good chance bud


Right on


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in once more.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press win!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in as well


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In and doing my part to keep it at the top.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

brokenlittleman said:


> In and doing my part to keep it at the top.


Way to go Dennis


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Goin bananas with how in I am.......banana sandwich!!!!!!! FTW


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

dorkbuck33 said:


> My guess is someone that actually buys something ?


I'd bet on that as well.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In once again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Yankee & 804 leading race to the press...............F.T.WIIIIIINNNNN


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Haha


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

too funny there now...... going to be interesting in the end


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Breaker breaker 1-9 I'm gonna need another bump FTW.............STAT


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> Yankee & 804 leading race to the press...............F.T.WIIIIIINNNNN


804 leading by a post or 3. LOL


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Just received word, "that's a copy 804........... bump sent".........bump received good buddy


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> 804 leading by a post or 3. LOL


Hahaaa, neck and neck I think lol. All in good fun


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am an American American and I approve of this post. :usa2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Late try.


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In again!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> I am an American American and I approve of this post. :usa2:


Lmfao, I think we might run everyone else off.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

"So, Mr. President, what do you think about the allegations against you?"................ response: "I did not have serial relations with that press"


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> Hahaaa, neck and neck I think lol. All in good fun


Right on :thumb:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

That should have said sexual hahaa


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

804RVAMH said:


> That should have said sexual hahaa


Stupid auto-correct


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

And its YankeeRebel in the lead coming around the second turn with 804 and RangerJ following close behind.............. who will take the glory, and the press?....oh the humanity


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Knock knock, who's there?...............I WIN!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> And its YankeeRebel in the lead coming around the second turn with 804 and RangerJ following close behind.............. who will take the glory, and the press?....oh the humanity


804 is on the outside trying to make the pass. RangerJ is taking the wind off his bumper....it's gonna be close folks...IT'S 3 WIDE!!!! This is getting good!!! :car:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

This is a public service announcement brought to you by 804RVAMH,......... The more you bump, the better you feel, winning a free EZ PRESS is a heck of a deal. So bump it up and then bump again, this is 804RVAMH for the win. 

This public service announcement has been brought to you by EZ PRESS and the great people over at South Shore Archery.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> 804 is on the outside trying to make the pass. RangerJ is taking the wind off his bumper....it's gonna be close folks...IT'S 3 WIDE!!!! This is getting good!!! :car:


Hahahaaa


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I am going to have to change my name on here I think......... maybe to 804RVAYANKEE


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Darn Yankee's lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And again my friend


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Shhhhhhh,...........There is Yankees everywhere :whisper:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A great tune for a great give away. :thumb:


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

Present and accounted fir


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

one for the evening


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Lots of days left


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Lots of days left


= lots of fun to be had


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In with another great tune. :thumb:


----------



## RodneyLtd (Dec 3, 2011)

One for this month


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> In with another great tune. :thumb:


Heck yeah bud!!!!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In again!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Go Ranger GOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I am going thanks


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Ummmmmmmm,............... buh-ump FTW


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And another entry


----------



## ccleroy (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another one boys and girls. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sunday. Sunday.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## DZelenka (May 6, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## SARhunter (Jul 18, 2013)

Count me in! Could really use the freedom from the local shop, lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

coming atcha with a chance to win the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Old school tune for your listening enjoyment. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another change for a great press....the EZ Press.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

in for the win! fingers crossed!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a great give away. :thumb:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

By gosh , i think he finally went to bed .


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Morning bump. I'm in.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Need press.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In and hoping to win.

Thanks


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Up, up, up............ and FTW


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count Me In


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

GOOD MORNING
I'm in


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just what I need THANKS


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

I need a press too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> By gosh , i think he finally went to bed .


No fear dorkbuck...I am back in.


----------



## hokiehunter373 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can't win if ya aint in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

One more time


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Could really use a press ... The clubs is hard on split limbs.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another post for a win on the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? They Have Answers!*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press win


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance at the EZ Press


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In to win


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In it to win it!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this thang


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got this...in again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there I tell ya


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In....to win :nixon:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bumpington


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

up up and away


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for 80...lol


----------



## Rajun (Aug 29, 2012)

Please put me in, I can use a press like that!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Back for more...


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there again


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> there again


Sent you a pm


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more entry


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> Sent you a pm


Answered. In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

*in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## rob_E (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im in again!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in


----------



## spb (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm in


SouthShoreRat said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Enter The Drawing To Win A Last Chance EZ Press From South Shore - July
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Im In................Please let me WIN!!!!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sunday funday , one more please :darkbeer:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again for the win


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Same here another chance..............


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

I will try again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My fingers are crossed in again.


----------



## tgutierrez91 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm in! come to papa


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

TTT for the win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one minute is up , in again !


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once more for a chance


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I could use a pressy thing amajiger


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

hellooooo, any body home?


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

up for the afternoon

count me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once more


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another shot at the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm getting my win on.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in before dinner


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Evening bump.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I been away a while


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm presses for a press


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In again


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Jerry


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again for a chance


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In got a chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

3 times makes me feel lucky.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

4 times for me lucky charms


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again for the win on the EZ Press


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom...I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Where is 80 at?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again for the EZ Press.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this press


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

so can I


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I can too


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Me 3


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bump


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like Flynn


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again for the Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once more ...In for the win


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the last time this weekend


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I feel another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again for a nice press


----------



## JohnStevenM (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

One more time


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? They Have Answers!
Give Them A Call!*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I like these EZ Presses


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

yep...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Winning


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like it to want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

coming at ya with another


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## zipp (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ press would be nice


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one for another chance


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Up ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and again for the win


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this EZ Press


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Oh, what-da-hey. Doublemint Gum, Yo!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it covered


----------



## vince-m (Jul 15, 2012)

i'am in again.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it...let's win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It's great to get a chance at a EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in this to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will give that EZ Press a good home


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for a late night post


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There I am, I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the July giveaway EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more...Night


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Add me to the growing list.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

once again - in


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Trying again.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Does anybody ever win? LOL!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I will win it this month


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Mmmm bow press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Throw my name in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

in again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm In again!
Lucky #1999


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And again 
Lucky #2000


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

2001 in


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

2003 in.


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

One last try, this is the entry that will win. thanks again


----------



## Manny Oz (Jun 29, 2014)

2004 in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again please.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

in again


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## TooLucky406 (Jan 7, 2011)

Please sign me up! Thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

once before heading off to work


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

In one more time!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

2001 bump


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Or ummmmmm..........6 lol


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I meant 16 😕


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The EZ Press is a great press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Slammin up in here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## AitchAr (Aug 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

In like flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Last Chance makes an awesome Press!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for the great EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another ..I am in to win :cheers:


----------



## adam_p (Sep 16, 2009)

Put me in please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can crank this up......:thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance at the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## GreenwoodHunter (Jul 28, 2012)

I could use a press, I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

coming on....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's press some bows....Last Chance EZ Press needed.


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon let's get our win on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Will try again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Blame me!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again in for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this EZ Press to work


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

YankeeRebel you have a great taste in music.


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Mar 5, 2014)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

CJC98 said:


> YankeeRebel you have a great taste in music.


Thanx... I appreciate that. :thumb: :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press is American made. :usa2:


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Me again...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press is American made. :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Put me in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meeee


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Another on e


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

How bout me


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Keep it 3 Hunna


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this thang


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

Up again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Count me in!


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

once more


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In more time.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Might as well.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press would b a great gift. :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Last Chance makes a awesome press!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this post in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can't win if you're not in. :thumb:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance another shot


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

im in


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

add me to the winners list please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In need of this, in


----------



## BC Boy (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In for another one, thanks!


----------



## ex-okie (Mar 1, 2004)

In.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

In it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

count me in!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in again


----------



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

I would love to have one....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this press to work.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another for a win


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel pressed for this press


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm not de-pressed though


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I am however im-pressed with this pressing press giveaway........ you know, not to put the press-ure on or anything, but I'm press-ed for the end of July........ All this press-ure


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, Thanks


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? They Have Answers!
Give Them A Call! They Have Solutions!*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

My Hoyt is looking for a press!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again....c'mon


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there :usa2:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

enter me please


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

Oh, what the heck... I'm in.


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

2135 for the win


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this great press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

bump for yankee rebel , must not work or sleep if my math is correct . I DID FLUNK MATH THOUGH !! 
Good luck dude .


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Used a friends EZ and it was EZ to use. Will love to have one.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again for the EZ Press


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Just picked up a RYOBI stand for my draw board and press table. Now I just need the press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> bump for yankee rebel , must not work or sleep if my math is correct . I DID FLUNK MATH THOUGH !!
> Good luck dude .


I work on bows brother...I'm putting together a Hoyt Contender Elite right now...just finished up a Bowtech Allegiance. I will be having a Custom Bowtech Constitution Dipped in Red Skulls for sale if ya know of anyone that may be interested. It's a tack driver!!!:thumb:


----------



## Crazy Coot (Apr 12, 2007)

Count me in. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again, not sure if even though you enter 100 times your name will only be used once though.............


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

What up yankee!!!!!! For the press


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Up again for Mr. 804RVAMH....Just wrenching on some Bows man...waiting for my Strother Moxie to show up to get it tuned for the ASA Classic. :thumb:


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## bowkeeper (Mar 10, 2013)

one more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again to win


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for after work.... fun day playing in the mud and sweat running down your backside....


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Very generous ! Im in !


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Like to have that EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more for the Last Chance EZ Press. :usa2:


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

i`m in!!!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Sign me up!!!!


----------



## buxndux23 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sign me up!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't ever win, but you can't win if you don't enter!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance another shot


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The EZ Press will used alot here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for another chance


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

bump one for after dinner


----------



## Joe van (Nov 3, 2011)

me me too.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Uh huh


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The EZ Press will used alot here.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Me again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh yea in for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for EZ Press


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

One more before bedtime


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

why not , i know i wont win .


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Competing with YankeeRebel.LOL


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

How about this guy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey I am in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon C'mon....let's get another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again for a another chance


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Me as well


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Innnn


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Workin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more


----------



## JCarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

On bows


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Is fun


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got another for a chance at the EZ Press


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Like Flynn


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In!


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In in in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meh


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

hell yeah


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hyfr


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering Solutions To Problems*


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Oooo


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'm that guy


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meeeee


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

In?!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ftw


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

In again


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

ok , i will try again .


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

would really like this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In the game


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

could really use this press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## DavidBender (Aug 24, 2012)

Heck yea I am in... would be a good addition to my work bench...


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## tshracing (Aug 16, 2012)

Here here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this press to use.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It would make a great gift


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I say I mean I am I say I am in


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Count me in !! I love free stuff...!!!!. Lol.....


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Bouncing!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pick me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for another


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Another tey


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this Last Chance EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## carmanusa (Jan 9, 2009)

inn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the press


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

One more time


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

In.


----------



## Dave Schmeltz (May 5, 2014)

Yeah Baby!!! lol count me in..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another post for the EZ Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sure would like to retire my xpress!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## elmrfudd86 (Sep 18, 2012)

bump for a win!!!!


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

In for


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for a chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again for the win


----------



## Team Double D (May 7, 2012)

One more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another shot at the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this press to work


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Need


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon let's win this!
If ya like Southern Rock listen to this great band!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

in.... been ahwile, hope all is well.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for a great press from Last Chance...The EZ Press!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for a nice Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for another chance


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this awesome press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Up for another try.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

well ok ill get in 1 more time ...or two


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Dolla $ign


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Innn


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

My chillr


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Woukd look


----------



## cooperjd (Aug 18, 2009)

in, these are great


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Good in this press


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunch is over, in again.
# 2326


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Bow press goodness i'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In .


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Grapes


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

In!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

for another chance


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

to win a EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice BOW PRESS!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will abuse this EZ Press with all the work that I do on bows. LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for a win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

In i


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Pick me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey hey momma.....I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## aterry (Feb 17, 2012)

might as well count me in too!


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

pleeeeease me


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Let's go


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

mountaineers


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Cjh


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like a hurrincane....:usa2:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## somersetcabin (Jan 26, 2004)

yep I'm in. Thanks


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

And again


----------



## hellrzr (Feb 27, 2014)

Count me in. Thank you


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In it to win it............


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One more for good times sake


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in again..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

and again.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

OK one more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press win!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

me 2


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for a chance


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will use this press like no other.....I want it and the draw board that fits it too. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom and I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hot stuff comin' at ya.....Last Chance EZ Press. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

come on feel the heat and the noise....it's time to win a incredible press from South Shore Archery...the Last Chance EZ Press. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Who knew....who would a thunk it.....get a EZ Press right here each month. WOW!!! :usa2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

ok im in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Loaded like a freight train
Flyin' like an aero-plane
Feelin' like a space brain
One more time tonight

Well I'm a west coast struttin'
One bad mother
Got a rattlesnake suitcase
Under my arm
Said I'm a mean machine
Been drinkin' gasoline
And honey you can make my motor hum
I got one chance left
In a nine live cat
I got a dog eat dog sly smile
I got a Molotov cocktail
With a match to go
I smoke my cigarette with style
An I can tell you honey
You can make my money tonight.......

I am in to win.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' in for the win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Trying again.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In once again thanks.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Plugs?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

and again...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The EZ Press is a great press


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Anyone else turning up tonight?


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

and again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey it would be nice to win the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ilhunter997 said:


> Anyone else turning up tonight?


I am there ilhunter..beep beep. :cheers:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> hey it would be nice to win the EZ Press


Don't worry, you always have next month.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> Don't worry, you always have next month.


Or not! You just never know.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> Or not! You just never know.


But good luck to ya just the same.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

PS I'm in again as well


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

EZ Press


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I am


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One for the show


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

10 2 10


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' atcha boss.....:usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

pick em' and put em' down.....hup 2,3,4


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Big


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Another bench press for the press.......uuuuuuuup


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In and wanting the EZ Press..........


----------



## SkiCop (Aug 3, 2007)

In! Even though I never win anything, lol.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

3hunna


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I be strokin, FTW


----------



## Krash (May 29, 2012)

I need this


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

1 in 2000


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C130 rolling down the strip...airborne daddy gonna take a little trip
Stand up hook up shuffle to the door
jump right out and count to 4
And if that main doesn't open wide, I have another one by my side
And if that one was to fail me too, look out ground I'm a comin' thru!!! 

E-2-5 Ft. Dix New Jersey 1979-1980 :usa2:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

1hunna


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Fe Fi Fo Fum I spell an EZ Press about to be won. :cheers:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Momma always said," give aways are like a box o chocolates, you never know if they'll taste like [email protected]"............ "ohhh yeah!!!!, and ya can't win if ya don't play"


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One more.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in. Great offer Jerry!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I ummmmm............bump FTW


----------



## lancethompson (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll play, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

You can tell most are off of work hahaa


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

😕 wonder if they'll gift wrap


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

No Mee!!!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Rickety tickety tock, everyone's watching the clock, waiting for July to end so someone can win, the EZ press ttt


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Working


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm a comin' for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jack & Jill went up the hill to fetch my EZ Press. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

breaker breaker...I think we got ourselves a great give away at South Shore Archery!! I can use this EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on like a hurricane......in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more post for another chance


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in once work has been completed.... again mud and water knee deep and sweat running down the back side. but a linemen's work is never done.... just another day to be proud of.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in it to ...you guessed it...to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for the EZ Press


----------



## G5Quest31 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for a chance


----------



## be_the_arrow (Jul 7, 2014)

I want in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press would be used ....well used.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there again


----------



## bigdogg2002 (Sep 25, 2009)

I am in, thanks for the chance!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Almost beer-30 :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Or maybe apple pie...hmmmm


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe a sweet tea while I post for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

aww refreshing sweet tea. :cheers:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in. And I had that beer!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

bump before dinner


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2014)

If I win it, do you want it?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

pstrahin said:


> If I win it, do you want it?


I'll take it...I am gonna donate it to my nephew who is new to archery. Then I will teach him how to use it. :thumb:


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

Count me in ... again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gonna abuse this press by keeping it mighty busy. :thumb:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meeee


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for a win


----------



## fallfrenzy (Jun 28, 2009)

Please include me again; thank you!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Freedirtnaps (Nov 2, 2012)

In for the win!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once more for the press


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Me too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this press to good use


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there for the EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

All Star Game, I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there for a win


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Last chance makes a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet another post


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

shoot em' up >>-------->12


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Just got done with the 12 rings
now its bed time to gain some rest for tomorrow


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: time to post up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:RockOn: for another post


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Playing for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Twas' the night...to post on a chance for a EZ Press from South Shore Archery!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more spin


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

git-r-done


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering Solutions To Problems*


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once more I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Women been keeping me away for a while


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The EZ Press would look great in my nephews garage


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for this great Press


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Press goodness in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a chance.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Getting late......I am in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ovo


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: Gonna get another one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: I'm a rockin' for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: another one


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Xo.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Last one till tomorrow. Good luck everyone. :thumb:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Munchies


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I have them


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Merl


----------



## Scottie_p74 (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeppppp


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bruh


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Moving on up....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in for a chance.


----------



## S.Alder (Aug 4, 2012)

I would like to be in. Thank You.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great press.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

stupid hangovers ! i'm in for something .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great day.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In...


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Count me in again


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In, really need a press!


----------



## unklechuckles19 (Oct 19, 2009)

Im in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Morning try.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in ..


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning I'm in.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the morning


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again! South Shore Rocks!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again, again


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> I'll take it...I am gonna donate it to my nephew who is new to archery. Then I will teach him how to use it. :thumb:


10-4. I have too many hobby's so I leave my bow work to my pro shop. 

But, don't get your hopes up, I never win ! [emoji35]


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In as well


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In Agin


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

pstrahin said:


> 10-4. I have too many hobby's so I leave my bow work to my pro shop.
> 
> But, don't get your hopes up, I never win ! [emoji35]


Thank you brother...ya never know when your time to win is gonna happen.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet another


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow a chance to win an ez press


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Add 1 more chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cmon' let's win this thang


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Some lucky hunter will be happy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for a great give away


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In... I feel a win can ya dig?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will keep the EZ Press busy


----------



## PRIMETIME9 (Jun 28, 2011)

Put me in!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

We can use this press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another day for another chance


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: In this


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!! EEEEEEEZ PRESS


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: welcome to a new day


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Crank dat EZ PRESS


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on let's enter this to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like a sunrise


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can do this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I am in again for the Last Chance EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' in for a win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press winnin'


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in for a great offer.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' the EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

up for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: there for a win


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' in for the win


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

So Yankee Rebel....do you want to win this? :wink:


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In again, thanks!


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gwa2712 said:


> So Yankee Rebel....do you want to win this? :wink:


Why yes I do qwa


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin on for another chance


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I am there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

all up in this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Again we roll


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ayy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: right there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Me he


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

For the win


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Another chance at the press


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again...


----------



## rob_E (Nov 14, 2013)

Me too


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for another chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Would love to win this press, in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it...want it....I am in it


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: there for the EZ Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

great press...the EZ Press :tea:


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

thanks Im in !


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Dorobuta (Oct 14, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

And another


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Again for the press


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One more time


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I'll try another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Thankyou for the chancr


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it for another


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Should go well over 5000


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' in for one more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

At least 5000. :thumb:


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Im in again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah what the heck...once more for good measure.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Me too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Put me down, Cheers Roscoe


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck to all


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In AgAiN tHaNkS


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Pick a number


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like flynn


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press by Last Chance is a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got this post


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

right on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One for noon


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

How about it


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Please put me. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks brother


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In agian


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers: got another


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meee


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

IN it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will put this to good use


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to win!


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Me too


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there for a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: comin on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great give away from South Shore Archery!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm in as well


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great press.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meow


----------



## gdroberson (Oct 28, 2012)

need it


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Tty


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Drizzy


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ymcmb


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Again


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Deer


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering Solutions To Problems
*


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Another number is in.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Pressy thing needed here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this great press


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

In Please


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another awesome chance :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

South Shore Archery thanx a bunch for having the give away for this Last Chance EZ Press. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

To win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

today is a good time to win


----------



## rascal71 (Mar 29, 2011)

Check


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

let's get busy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: comin' in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Need this in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Another post for the win..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: comin on


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

yep


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Guap


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Put my name in the hat


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## cjbowhunter (Aug 25, 2006)

i could use one. but if there are only two entries, i would come in second place!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need a press


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to win


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Got fingers crossed


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

August can't come soon enough


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Bumpp


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another for the win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

:0.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In for the win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick me I'm the one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

One last bump


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Just kidding


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I really need this


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again...........


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers: Again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I need a :cheers:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

one more time.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: I will abuse this press


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in for today thanks


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Pick me!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am pickable. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Accounted for


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin up to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In once again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I am .....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cruisin for another


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Love to have one


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In in in!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here we go again , count me out . I'm in , no i'm not , yes i am .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

back in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres one for for you guys


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Try again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Yes please


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in thanks


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

I am in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## Jared_LA (Apr 22, 2005)

I like my chances. I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for EZ Press


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for and long day of working on Generators in the heat


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Man these pages are climbing up fast.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers: comin' on for a chance at the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:greenwithenvy: For the EZ Press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Really want this press


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

We are movin on up!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the offer, I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this this to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

EZ Hoyt...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like flynn


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for the press


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win with a grin. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again for the great give away


----------



## notbulbous (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes pls ez4me


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

nice press could use it.


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Pressing for a win!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

it's just me again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

suddenly overcome with the urge to enter again


----------



## lcaman (Sep 30, 2010)

here goes a try


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump. I'm in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for another chance


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

In......


----------



## timothy funk (Jan 28, 2009)

me too


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

In again


----------



## axe6shooter (Oct 7, 2012)

In it!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this to good use. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this....:tea:


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance comin' at ya


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

up again for the EZ Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

These are great presses. 
In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

One more chance, in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this :thumb:


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Need it


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

All in for a great press.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

2885 In for the night


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it :usa2:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers: I can put this EZ Press to work.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shoot em' up......:cheers:


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got another one. :thumb:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Time for work


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for another post for the EZ Press


----------



## ZachM (Jun 13, 2013)

Count me in! I need it!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im down!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got another in :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for another....:tea:


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the evening

116 pages and climbing


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here again for another. :usa2:


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Yup...In once more for the night.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in ...to win :cheers:


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would love to have a Last Chance EZ Press!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there for another post


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Man I really would live to win this


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Let's do this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I would give this press a workout. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win :dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on for the win imp:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Did I say I would really love to win this so I can start learning to work on my bow


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another post for another chance :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to win with a grin. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posts are coming your way for the EZ Press. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

.win the for again In ........backwards. LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I would be rockin' the EZ Press. :rock::guitarist2::jazzmatazzes:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: :cocktail: :cheers: another post


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there again for the give away


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Movin' on up :usa2:


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## DiSc0Rd (Jan 28, 2014)

One entry is all I need, ship it my way


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' in for another shot


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

awesome give away South Shore Archery.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Drake on the espys tho


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Foh


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Sosa


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Molly


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Water


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for another


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

I seriously want one of these!!!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Doughboys


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it in it and I am in it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on...:cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again..I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in.....there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this EZ Press..I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet another post


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it...to win it....:cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another before bed. Get after it shooters. Post up. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

P.S. Here is one more for good measure.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Feds


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sign me up


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

In!!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I'am all in for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Why not


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

yes i will .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

sure why not / time for worky , worky .


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Me too


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

In again, thanks Jerry


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In again!


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## Bergs (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To All Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like another GREAT DAY 

Please put me in for the drawing


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. In again.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

in again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

And again


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## POOREBOY (Aug 26, 2003)

in agian


----------



## Basstar (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## tmv (Mar 5, 2014)

im in thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey it's gonna be a great day


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: enjoy your day everyone


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

me too


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One more for the rd


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

And 1 more


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok maybe this time


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow 3000


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there...listen up to some great tunes


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Gtfo. This one's mine.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Better post up if ya want this NoDeerInIowa. This one is mine man. :thumb:


----------



## lost american (Nov 21, 2002)

you know you want to send it to me in germany. just do it. i will be waiting.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

YankeeRebel said:


> Better post up if ya want this NoDeerInIowa. This one is mine man. :thumb:


It only takes one entry.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Just got to be the right one...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

And I am.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again for the EZ press


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Same


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup one to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

covered for another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

chance is it to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in for the press


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Tgod


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' another post


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again and hope I win.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Woh


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In for 1 more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

RIP Johnny Winter


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in to win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Have I said I really would love to win this


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just wanted to make sure you read the last post I would really love to win this cuz I'm poor


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Thursday....Win a bow press day.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In I am...to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' in for a win


----------



## Ruttinbulls (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this post


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Like Flynn I am in


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

There once was a man named dave............ but he can't have the press 😒


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

win again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post...another chance at a great press from South Shore Archery & Last Chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will abuse this press with lots of work. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Loaded like a freight train


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Flying like an aeroplane


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

There once was a man from Nantucket............ and he can't have the press either 😤


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey look a shiny object..... no it's a Last Chance EZ Press!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this to teach and inspire an up and coming Archery Champion!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again...I am in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Yolo


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

for a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Pressing time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for a great contest.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok, here I go again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' atcha for the press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for a another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yet one more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the press


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Playin' to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there for a EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got one more in to win man


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again for the win


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more for the EZ Press 
A great song from Brett Eldredge who is from my home town of Paris,Illinois.:thumb:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

For another...
Here is a great song from my good friend Troy Stone


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> got one more in to win man


This is a good album.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

CJC98 said:


> This is a good album.


agreed. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time

Deja Vu


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the WIN!!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In it to press it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on for sum....I am in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a pressing issue folks!!! I am in. :cheers:


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## bugeaterNE (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm in...can't win if you don't play.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there...I am safe


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in...again...to...win...:usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for the EZ Press


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again, thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in this thang


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' the EZ Press. :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am on this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers: I can use this EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Rockin' post for the EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it again...boom


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Lets do this again one more time.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the EZ Press. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me in.....I am there boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win this awesome press from South Shore Archery


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

and again


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again, for an awesome press.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## hoytguyWI (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm in! This would be spectacular!!! Thanks


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in !!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this to win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great offer. I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again..:cheers:


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes please!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Holy smokes.....I am in there. :guitarist2:


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok-ok


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll wait 30 seconds....


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Next time!


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Ready to win!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more chance :bear:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In it for me thanks.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Uno


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it..it's mine to win :usa2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mas


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

in again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

posting is easy...winning is all luck baby. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin' and a rockin' for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery!! :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like Flynn for the win!!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ez press party


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

strong posting...let's get this in :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ilhunter997 said:


> Ez press party


Right on let's get this EZ Press Party under way brother. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers:  Postin' for a win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

it's all fun and games till I win the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Crocodile tears will be fallin' when I win my friends. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Clean up isle 3 please.....ukey:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Which way did he go George? :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey hold my beer...watch this....:doh:


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

pick a number between 1 and 5000...........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look I am in again for the win. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

monsterbuckrick said:


> pick a number between 1 and 5000...........


3163


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for a win with a grin.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> 3163



nice..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on like the flintstones. :cheers:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again to join the party.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it for another shot >>-------->12


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> In again to join the party.


Right on...pull up a chair and grab ya a cold one man. :cheers:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In like flint.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers: In again I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for another chance....shoot em' up >>------->12


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pickin' & grinnin' for sum winnin'


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another post another chance


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

In for the after work check in, fun day working with the road crew today, great guys


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again for a chance to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press is a awesome give away.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a great prize!!


----------



## Bama_Fan (Jan 7, 2014)

EZ Press give away?...yep..I'll take one ...right over here...please and preciate ya...lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again to win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh I'm in again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## ccole036 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok last time


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok I lied, this is the last time I swear


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for another shot at the EZ Press


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Tolo


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meow


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Niddah


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin' my chance for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there again alright!!


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## DDPJ (Apr 22, 2013)

In as well.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on mine please.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Never know might be me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in for a shot at a nice press!!


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Let's rock this post for the EZ Press!!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Having a great time.... In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great eve.


----------



## wildlfehrtsrgon (May 24, 2014)

Thanks again, Itd be AWESOME to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a great prize


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this to good use with a great student. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will abuse this press with lots of work. :cheers:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Freddy Flintstone.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jack & Jill went up the hill....to get another chance at a EZ Press from South Shore Archery!!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in with a grin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting away for this EZ Press. You can't win if you're not in!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Win, Win, Win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I'am IN IN IN ....


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I tried by making a purchase last month and it didn't work. Maybe this time it will. Put me in please.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for some more fun.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

End of the night I'm in.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## DCRanger (Jul 1, 2009)

Count me in please.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the great win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this EZ Press to work. Yes sir!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

And again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Rockin' some posts for the EZ Press!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

posting for the get in win


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Coming with another post.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To All Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

3244 to win alex


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there to win this Last Chance EZ Press from South Shore Archery!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It's there to win...you just gotta be in


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

oh I am in alright


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win this thang


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for sure.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Knee deep


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In a pool of friggin' win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there to get the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got a grin and I am in for the win....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: I got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin' for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again for the win


----------



## psebow (Jul 10, 2010)

count me in too. Thanks!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post...another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## psebow (Jul 10, 2010)

count me in too. Thank you!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gone in to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iin


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

3265


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am accounted for


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Truck is washed, lawn mowed, horse and kids fed now it's time for some Ice tea.

what a day, love summer


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

back for a string of entries.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Fishing for a win....:fish2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:user: busy posting up for a win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:greenwithenvy: for the EZ Press


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

one more time to night


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:welcomesign: to the place to win a EZ Press from South Shore Archery!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:dancing: my way to a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win :cheers:


----------



## jarcher38 (Jan 10, 2009)

im in, would love to have one!

-joey


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Let's do this


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

one more time and off to bed

later run up more pages I expect to see it at 137 by morning


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

back for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

crank it up :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for another chance at the sweet EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

come on in and post up for a chance at the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there for another


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Aint gonna work YR , im pretty sure i got Da prize :chicken01:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

By golly , just won this rascal with this one post . Nice


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

How bout another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> Aint gonna work YR , im pretty sure i got Da prize :chicken01:


Yup you got it man. I give up. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

awesome giveaway from South Shore Archery


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Put me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there again for a win :darkbeer:


----------



## Ben ten (Feb 26, 2013)

Im in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again I am here to win


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

I in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a great prize!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im in this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another post another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One last one for the night. :cheers:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok in again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Man would I love to win this


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

What's this doing way down here we need to bump it up.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Hello good citizen.. would you like to help Batman fight crime?


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Merp


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hit


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Derp!


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Throw my name in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Vbj


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes sir. Count Me In Again


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again to start the day off.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

maybe this time...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## temp367 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in and thanks


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy Friday


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

oh my , here we go again .


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

In again, thanks for the chance Jerry


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. In again.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One more


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok another


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hol up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ding, Ding, Ding right here want to win.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the day

good luck boy's and girl's


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Morning folks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another day of opportunity on the EZ Press


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

[email protected]@king forward to it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here again :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press from Last Chance is a awesome piece of archery equipment.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for another :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Press me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this to win the EZ Press


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In to win


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for Friday and hopefully a great weekend !!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a very PRESSING matter!!I am in. :tea:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great Friday.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In as well


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' to get me some...chances....I am in.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

posting another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

win...I want to win


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Yep...we all do


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meep


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## BTShooter (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again at this great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again once more.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more chance


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a chance....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

on a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In, In, In.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm out


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Wait no I'm back in!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, definitely in!!!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Boing, Boing, Boing.....


----------



## asashooter (Dec 9, 2006)

Put me in. Thanks


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

In again today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here we go


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

All me


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nodeeriniowa, the winner of the July drawing.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

I hope you never get Diarrhea at Golden Coral.. it's not a good time


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another post another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

In again........


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great offer. Thank you, I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Great give away from South Shore Archery.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Rockin' some posts for the EZ Press :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Freddy Flintstone for the EZ Press :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another shot! >>------>X


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here again for a another chance :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there for some EZ Pressin' time baby. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in with a grin to win. :banana:
some Blackberry Smoke for your listening pleasure. :cheers:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press

Freedom is a funny word and has many meanings.....:usa2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon in again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this to win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

The three thousand three Hundred and 41 post is going to be the winner


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks again , im in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win theZ Press


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In I am again to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am accounted for.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Down for the win ......up for a great give away


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome shot at a great press.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I need to win this


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Great press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this great press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it. Great offer, thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to win :cheers:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Cffg


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ddd


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I want this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I want another chance to win


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it......:cheers:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

Sign me up please.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I would love to win a Last Chance EZ press to tune all the family's bows!


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, please.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in to try to win it. Fingers crossed lol.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: EZ press is a rockin' press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Back for more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for a win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in.......


----------



## aulee42 (Jun 5, 2011)

In for a great press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for a chance at a great press.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

wofnvoweiv.......niowiwwkbgkiwef, that is Slavic for "count me in....pretty please"


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

l would love to win a press. Great offer guys, I'll pay the shipping!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Me too


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Evening in.


----------



## caswell80 (Feb 23, 2009)

In!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In for the win.


----------



## Warrior8577 (Oct 14, 2012)

I really need a press!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

will you please just give me this thing already


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok-ok... I'll take it!


----------



## Kiltman (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm all in. Would love to win this.


----------



## jhoyt (Jul 11, 2002)

IN please, :wink:


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In it again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I could really use this ez press


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Who is shooting this weekend?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Keep it moving!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be shooting this weekend. I am shooting a ASA state championship.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my . :zip:


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In .


----------



## DarnYankee (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm in ... again.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it!


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin' for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin' for a win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meiw


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Once more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes sir


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok if you insist


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me in please


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

my turn

I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it!!!!


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To All Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

in...thanks


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!! For the evening


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There I am again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I go


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again yes sir


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

What's this doing down here


----------



## huntarchery (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Umhuuuum!


----------



## RBud (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm in!
Thank you!


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm in.....Thanks


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Me again *


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats right another entry


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again to win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Jjjh


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Janahs


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up agsin


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## tjb393 (Jan 2, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Back to the top


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

3 AM, sign me up!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' at ya with another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

atta boy keep em' comin'


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

All there for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press is a great press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Uppp


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man I need this


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Really really


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Really really really


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Baaad


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I really just hope Yankee Rebel doesn't win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

he is on every page like a dozen times


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

tired of seeing that stupid looking avatar


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't even think he owns a bow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

he thinks he can use the press on a rifle


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I crack me up


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

How do they even monitor how many times you post here?


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In for the press


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in again


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

Another one....bump


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have read and agreed to abide by all the rules set forth , here by and which shall ......close my thread when payment is pending . 
none of this applies to winning a press however.:kev:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

jayson2984 said:


> How do they even monitor how many times you post here?


They dont silly man , i know what i read as others have done as well .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

YEP . here another because its legal . :icon_study::bartstush:


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres one for RY , GOOD LUCK SHOOTING .


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

Again


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

You guys are causing me to have to write a lot of names on pieces of paper. I am thinking about typing a page out for each of you very energetic guys so I can drop a ticket in the hat for each vote. By the way ever post is a vote even the posts that are actual conversation (hint, hint)


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

SWEET ! Thanks Arrow Whisperer !


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more ticket or vote or whatever helps me win this press


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what a miserable morning in the Burgh


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

We are going to change it up for August!

We will be running a photo contest on our facebook page. It will be any archery related picture! the winner will be the picture with the most likes!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wont be doing any golfing today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

might just have to go to the club and shoot some indoor 5 spots


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

In for the count.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I am in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope i win this one , i dont do Facebook but have plenty of pics.- oh well it was a good run this month .


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance to win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great press.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In it to win it...


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in for today


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it to win it


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in .....


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In on a Saturday morning


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

can never have enough presses. I'm in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning all. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in once more.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a rainy Sat.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN for the win.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another gorgeous day to be alive fellas! Appreciate what ya have, too many grumpy people out there!!


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

All in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Once again in.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

*IN, pick me!*


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes please.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope I can win this press


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm in...........


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## zzzzzz (May 29, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press and people to deal with.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One more for now.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I really just hope Yankee Rebel doesn't win





mpetrozza67 said:


> he is on every page like a dozen times





mpetrozza67 said:


> tired of seeing that stupid looking avatar







mpetrozza67 said:


> I don't even think he owns a bow






mpetrozza67 said:


> he thinks he can use the press on a rifle





mpetrozza67 said:


> I crack me up


Wow some people.....you sir is the reason why we archers are so divided. It is funny how you can get all butt hurt because I have a few more posts than you in this giveaway. Then you have to go out of your way to ridicule and pass judgement on me. It shows me and the rest of the ArcheryTalk community just what kind of person you are. I crack me up too for being the better man by not posting like you. Good luck and I hope YOU win the nice EZ Press from Last Chance & South Shore Archery.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again...isn't my Avatar amazing mpetrozza67 ?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Rockin' for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get postin' mpetrozza67 I'm getting ahead of ya bub.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Press my arrow flinger please


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Ah another fine weekend. Glad to be alive!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another chance at a great press. Hey mpetrozza67 I have a GREAT Bowtech for sale on ArcheryTalk if you are interested. It's a Bowtech Constitution dipped in Red Skulls. It may help your 5 Spot game buddy.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN for a win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in like Flynn....yes to win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN once again.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm still in,............. you know?, for the cheesecake........... I mean the EZ press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In need of this press.
Shout out for my daughter who won the IBO National Triple Crown, we are very proud of her.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

wv hoyt man said:


> In need of this press.
> Shout out for my daughter who won the IBO National Triple Crown, we are very proud of her.


Hope my daughter keeps the interest, congrats on a win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again ..yes I am in.....who loves my Avatar?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> In need of this press.
> Shout out for my daughter who won the IBO National Triple Crown, we are very proud of her.


Congrats to your daughter wv hoyt man !!! That is going to look great on her archery resume. :thumb:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> Again ..yes I am in.....who loves my Avatar?


Got to love the avatar, you see something so much and it grows on you even if you don't like it lol. Bump for you good sir.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Time to test & tune this new Moxie......in between posts of course. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> Got to love the avatar, you see something so much and it grows on you even if you don't like it lol. Bump for you good sir.


Right on 80...:thumb:

I'm diggin' your avatar too....I love them Green Monsters but man they sure give me the shakes if I drink em' before I shoot. Bump for you buddy on your EZ Press win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Trying again I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey mpetrozza67 I will be working and tuning on a Strother Moxie today. So you see I got at least ONE bow. (enter sarcasm here). :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder what kind speed I'll get out of this Moxie? 60 lbs with a 28" draw with a 365 grain arrow. I'm guessing 270's.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look ma no hands.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Freddy Flintstone. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanx for the great giveaway South Shore Archery and Last Chance Archery!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and I am in for the win again just watch me grin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Keeping this post alive.... :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Rockin' out chances on the EZ Press.


----------



## L Gibson (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I'm there Boss


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

One more time!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for another chance


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Here goes another one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet again I am in


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought it was 1 entry per day?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win yes sir


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

jschins said:


> I thought it was 1 entry per day?


Nope...as many entries as you want. Good luck. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again dawg


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This EZ Press will be kept busy


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Chancing for the EZ Press


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## BurdDawg1 (Nov 30, 2010)

put me in Coach


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In in in!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

100


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

All in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must win here.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ho hum want to win.


----------



## ACR ELECTRIC (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great contest.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Nothing but net............


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again there I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Rockin' with the EZ Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in .....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in this thang


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

this is a great giveaway folks...better post up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again my friends.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol Yankee for all the time you got posting. You could be working and buy a press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## leadsled (Mar 9, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

jschins said:


> Lol Yankee for all the time you got posting. You could be working and buy a press


Oh no another Butt hurt poster thinking someone is getting ahead of them. Cry me a river man!!! For your information....I have a EZ Press ok?In fact I have a draw board on mine. I am trying to win this for my nephew. Is that ok with you bub? Anything else you need to know? Instead of worrying about what others are doing why don't you work on improving your people skills. It's just a press man. Are you that butt hurt that someone might win it instead of you? You people crack me up. Post up and put your posts in like I do. I can work and post on my phone. I have skills...maybe you should get some skills too. :welcome:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in this to win it


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he was joking with you. The LOL at the beginning is key. Good luck everybody.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up there jschins....you can't win if ya aint in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great day to enter the drawing! I'm in to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

monsterbuckrick said:


> I think he was joking with you. The LOL at the beginning is key. Good luck everybody.


LOL. The .....Oh no another Butt hurt poster thinking someone is getting ahead of them....at the beginning of my post was KEY too. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

and one more


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Merp


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Nbb


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hhh


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

inforanicebowpressforanunbeatablepricefromsouthshorearcherythanksforthechance


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Haha


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Chi


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I kNoW, wHo CoUlDn'T uSe An Ez PrEsS rIgHt???


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

i CeRtAiNlY cOuLd, ThAnKs!!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#3773#


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

#3777


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

#3778


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

YankeeRebel said:


> Oh no another Butt hurt poster thinking someone is getting ahead of them. Cry me a river man!!! For your information....I have a EZ Press ok?In fact I have a draw board on mine. I am trying to win this for my nephew. Is that ok with you bub? Anything else you need to know? Instead of worrying about what others are doing why don't you work on improving your people skills. It's just a press man. Are you that butt hurt that someone might win it instead of you? You people crack me up. Post up and put your posts in like I do. I can work and post on my phone. I have skills...maybe you should get some skills too. :welcome:


Yep I kind of think he was kidding you as well.


----------



## deerhunter0709 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Yep I kind of think he was kidding you as well.


Yea I'm sure he was.LOL


----------



## Deadnutz7 (Jul 1, 2013)

Chicken dinner


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again yes sir


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah man


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ....


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in !!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

That is one beauty of a press....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

roadkingfl said:


> That is one beauty of a press....


yes it is..... I hope ya win it roadkingfl.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

what a great giveaway on the EZ Press from South Shore Archery. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hello girls.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Know when to hold em'...know when to fold em'
Know when to walk away...know when to run


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers: right on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:BrownBear: Comin' on like a mean brown bear.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't fee da bears....unless ur in Chicago...:BrownBear:


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: who's thirsty? :evil:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In, In, In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I'am all in for this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon on in for a win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win for a gret press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In need of this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more post


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Evening bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there...roger beep beep


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I believe we will hit 5000 posts next week. :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I am again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post for another chance


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Go Yankee GOOOOOOO!!!!! 
I will be shipping you a couple bows to work on if you win this thing lol 👍


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

#3845


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> #3845


I think I might have taken that one from you bud.......... Sorry bout that


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> Go Yankee GOOOOOOO!!!!!
> I will be shipping you a couple bows to work on if you win this thing lol &#55357;&#56397;


I got ya covered brother. Good luck my friend and enjoy your weekend. :cheers:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> I got ya covered brother. Good luck my friend and enjoy your weekend. :cheers:


You as well


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Giddy up in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> I think I might have taken that one from you bud.......... Sorry bout that


I edited it from #3844 to #3845. You rascal. :thumb:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Looking for the 4000 post that's going to win ot


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> I edited it from #3844 to #3845. You rascal. :thumb:


Hahahaa, got to keep you on your toes bud 😈


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Gonna be me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I go again.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Keepin it going


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

No white snake plz


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on


----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

iwant2winiwant2winiwant2win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yankee and Iowa I already got it won [emoji2]


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

[emoji12][emoji13][emoji14][emoji15][emoji17][emoji37][emoji39][emoji41]


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

get down with sum red dirt music....:guitarist2:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

[emoji115][emoji116][emoji115][emoji116][emoji118][emoji117][emoji118][emoji117]abab


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> Yankee and Iowa I already got it won [emoji2]


Go easy on that stuff Jeff...pace yourself brother.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Any one know what that's too


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> Go easy on that stuff Jeff...pace yourself brother.


I got this I'm the bag


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Hahahaa 🙈🙉🙊


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Let there be Red Dirt Rock :guitarist2:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Your not gonna win Jeff.............. ok, ok........ you might win lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:rock:Turn It Up :rock:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

So who can guess what this is from [emoji115][emoji116][emoji115][emoji116][emoji118][emoji117][emoji118][emoji117]a b a b


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

804RVAMH said:


> Your not gonna win Jeff.............. ok, ok........ you might win lol


Man I hope so this would start me off. I really want to learn how to do all my own bow work


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm going to sit In this thread all night [emoji12]


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta love a little Blackberry Smoke ...feast your ears on this. ♫ ♪ ♫ ♫♪


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> Man I hope so this would start me off. I really want to learn how to do all my own bow work


Once ya learn Jeff there is no turning back...you will be addicted to shooting and tinkering. I hope ya win it brother. :thumb:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

oh yeah some pork ribs on the grill


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Blackberry Smoke :guitarist2:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> Once ya learn Jeff there is no turning back...you will be addicted to shooting and tinkering. I hope ya win it brother. :thumb:


Yeah I just started 1 year ago and I'm hooked. Was out at the range for 3hrs today messing with my anchor point


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh yeah


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> oh yeah some pork ribs on the grill


I gotta a great recipe that would knock your socks off!! 

Bottle of Sweet Baby Rays Honey BBQ Sauce
4 table spoons of Worcestershire Sauce
4 tables spoons of Country Bobs All Purpose Sauce
6 tables spoons of Louisiana Hot Sauce

Mix all that up in a bowl and brush that on about ANYTHING ya cook on the grill and you will be amazed at the taste. Even our kids love it!! :thumb:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeff50316 said:


> So who can guess what this is from a b a b


Old mortal combat right?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> Yeah I just started 1 year ago and I'm hooked. Was out at the range for 3hrs today messing with my anchor point


Right on....I've been setting up my new Strother Moxie getting it ready for a ASA State Championship here Illinois tomorrow. I got a draw board on my EZ Press that bolts right on it and it is THE BOMB!!! I love it. :thumb:


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In for the evening


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

In tonight.

Lovin the vids and ribs men, Thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Man them ribs look delicious Jeff!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

JTank70 said:


> In tonight.
> 
> Lovin the vids and ribs men, Thanks


Right on..now I am hungry!!! :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A rockin' song from Charlie and the boys of Blackberry Smoke. :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Up In Smoke....Blackberry Smoke :nixon:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

804RVAMH said:


> Old mortal combat right?


Nope it's from contra on the original play station


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Gotcha, been a while lol


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> I gotta a great recipe that would knock your socks off!!
> 
> Bottle of Sweet Baby Rays Honey BBQ Sauce
> 4 table spoons of Worcestershire Sauce
> ...


Differently going to use that next time for sure, wife wanted to try a new blackberry sauce recipe she found so we'll see


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom Song~ Blackberry Smoke :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A little Whiskey Myers......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on.....:nixon:


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff, where you at in Iowa? I am in CR. 
Reb, you have any pics of your drawboard attchment?


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Great tribute song about Fred Bear from Ted Nugent. :thumb:


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

In again!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good night I'm in.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Jeff, where you at in Iowa? I am in CR.
> Reb, you have any pics of your drawboard attchment?


I'm in Des Moines


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win it


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

YankeeRebel said:


> In to win it


Got any pics of that drawboard attachment?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

On last I'm in.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Really need a press


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff50316 said:


> I'm in Des Moines


I need to get back over to that shop by Ankeny.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Give it to me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go another round.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Jeff, where you at in Iowa? I am in CR.
> Reb, you have any pics of your drawboard attchment?


I'll load some pics here in a few NoDeerInIowa.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I need to get back over to that shop by Ankeny.


The one by Altoona? Archery field and sports? Also I love the range they have in Waterloo with the 3d range and the elevated block targets


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> I'll load some pics here in a few NoDeerInIowa.


Yeah I want to see also


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff50316 said:


> The one by Altoona? Archery field and sports? Also I love the range they have in Waterloo with the 3d range and the elevated block targets


Yeah, that's the one. I'm not sure which one you are talking about in Waterloo. Unless you mean Double Lung in LaPorte City.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

I would love one of these


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

View attachment 1996856

View attachment 1996857

View attachment 1996858

View attachment 1996859


It's in Lancaster Archery Supply 2014-2015 catalog ...Page 232...BC Easy Draw Bow Tuner. For some reason it doesn't fit my buddies Ultimate EZ Press but it fits my regular EZ Press just fine. It retails for $149.99.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin in for another chance at the EZ Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for another chance.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hey


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Pics didn't load reb but I'll look it up


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh forgot to say in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN for a win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup up on top


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> Pics didn't load reb but I'll look it up


I will bring em over on photobucket tomorrow.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again again for the win...yes sir


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh one more time ftw


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more then its off bed....its all yours guys and :thumb:girls. Get after it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Give it to me baby ah ah


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in!


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in too. thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hhh


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hoii


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hii


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Innn


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hey


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In in in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Trt


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Last one


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I could really use this press


----------



## OzArcher1 (May 25, 2007)

one more try, thanks for the opportunity


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here are the pics of the BC Eazy Draw Bow Tuner that fits on the EZ Press. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

On it...in it....you know it...I am there


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Morning my ArcheryTalk friends


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Up and at em' boys and girls!! We have driving to do, bows to shoot and Championships to be won....let's Git-r-Done!!! :tea:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Can't win if you don't play.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for another great day.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

All in again.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Another hungover sunday .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to win :tea:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

You better get on the road and stop entering !


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

nice pics rebel


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that looks pretty simple to use


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one more for the road , i'm leaving soon .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's win this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am only entering to keep yankee rebel from winning


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> You better get on the road and stop entering !


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

so tired of seeing that stupid avatar


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think he is on every page


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I am only entering to keep yankee rebel from winning


Awwww you are my biggest fan ...I will send you and autograph if you wish. :tea:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

about a dozen times


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> so tired of seeing that stupid avatar


Suck it up buttercup. Good luck winning the EZ Press. LOL


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in for a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> so tired of seeing that stupid avatar


You you don't like my selfie pic?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in...


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> Awwww you are my biggest fan ...I will send you and autograph if you wish. :tea:


that was nice of you to offer but I will pass, but thanks for the laugh, nicely done


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

not particularly


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Freddy Flintstone. :tea:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

buttercup ??


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I started making these comments yesterday as a way to pass time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> not particularly


Did ya check out my Bowtech Constitution dipped in Red skulls yet I have for sale? It would improve your 5 spot game and maybe even help your appearance too.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Winning 

while the rest of you play footsies.....


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I started making these comments yesterday as a way to pass time


My you are a swell guy. Bet you have a ton of friends. LOL. :thumb:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

try to keep things a little interesting here, and have a little fun:darkbeer:


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

shoot missed it
going for 4000


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

JTank70 said:


> Winning
> 
> while the rest of you play footsies.....


mpetrozza67 has the man crush not me brother. LOL


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah everyone love me


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

now your just flattering yourself


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again...let's snap this to 5000 posts TODAY fellow give away posters. :tea:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> now your just flattering yourself


hey I'm just keeping it interesting...right?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for some great times.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Enter to win or go back to bed...chop chop


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Come on come...give me some EZ Press winning posts.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

5000 should only take a few hours


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have not left yet so heres another won .


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have to start studying though


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey look I'm in again. I got this thang....


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

We cant hit 5000 if he leaves for the shoot !


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> 5000 should only take a few hours


IKR....keep posting man u may win....but u better bust them books too... :tea:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where did you find the pics for that attachment


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> We cant hit 5000 if he leaves for the shoot !


I can multi task dorkbuck. I have skillz brother. :thumb:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

you do realize none of us are going to win .


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah my water science class is rough


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> where did you find the pics for that attachment


from my living room.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> you do realize none of us are going to win .


probably but hey we are havin' fun while it lasts right...can you feel the love?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> you do realize none of us are going to win .


someone has to win might as well be one of us


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> you do realize none of us are going to win .


someone has to win might as well be one of us


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:grouphug: one more for this early crowd .


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

preferably me


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

already at 4034


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

only 965 more


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I might hit 3000 posts b-4 this thang ends. Good news yesterday was i paid $15 for a used Yukon pop up blind at a garage sale . What grown man doesnt need 5 blinds and 32 stands for himself.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can never have to many stands, or bows for that matter


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Your right ! my buddys dont understand owning 3 bows .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

YankeeRebel , remember not to text and drive. Its not safe .


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again again for the win...yes sir


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my wife found out that I had 6 bows and went bat s**t crazy and I ended up selling 4 of them. then ended up getting divorced like 6 months later. I should have kept the bows.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am down to only 2 now, well 3 if you include my sons PSE chaos


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Voice command posting..... Thanks state-of-the-art technology


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

technology has come quite a ways since I was back in high school


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Entered Again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I can remember my first cell phone was about the size of small lap top


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One day we will wish that we didn't have this high tech technology


----------



## KRW (Oct 30, 2011)

Great guy,great arrows, please send press, lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell I already think that day has come for me, social media is out of control


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I lost my phone yesterday in the yard while I was shooting my bow and I about had a fit.haha


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree social media has gone crazy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I hear you definitely have grown dependent upon them


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

We've all grown so attached to this new technology that you seem lost without it now


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

way to many people snapping pictures of things that should never be put on the internet


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know I am working on my BS degree in environmental biology without ever stepping into a classroom


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Well wish everyone good luck today I'm gonna put her away. Peace


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yea online study courses Has come a long way.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

getting close...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ince again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in...


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it to win it!


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

Throw my name in


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bump


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good mornimg. Im in.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

me too


----------



## BlueElite (Aug 15, 2010)

pick me, pick me


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again and good luck to everybody shooting the last leg of the WV State triple Crown today.


----------



## BlueElite (Aug 15, 2010)

one more time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and again


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Again


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

YankeeRebel said:


> Here are the pics of the BC Eazy Draw Bow Tuner that fits on the EZ Press. :thumb:


Thanks for the pics


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again!


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ....


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bump


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again.


----------



## Aj Belknap (May 21, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ill take it thanks.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

one more


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

In again.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Put me in please


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In again please


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

In again!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## chesnut oak (Dec 5, 2009)

Sign me up again.....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try again here.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great press.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in...


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Pick me


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In again with 4141 for the win!!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sdfghjkl


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh he'll one more time


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it!


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

In again.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Country Bob's


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

And again


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

another


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Another


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In it again.


----------



## missedagain (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

#4164 for the win.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

4165


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

"in" is too short, so this is longer


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In in in!!!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Guap


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for another chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## geauxtigers1980 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in 

Thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I finished 3rd at the ASA championship in Illinois.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

4182 baby


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meee


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## Jimmyjoe (Mar 5, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

4184


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

All in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks again South Shore Archery.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another one for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it I got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pass the peas please.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

0 to 100


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey look shiny object.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cmon let do this


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Real quick


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In like Flin.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 2, 2007)

Im in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Turn


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I never get tired of this! Lol in again...


----------



## vaps (Jun 11, 2012)

Im in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

4215 Moving on up


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

OK why not


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another chance to win an awesome press! Thanks!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

In again !!


----------



## westdraw (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok another


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

one more time


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Heck yeah


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

good press


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

in again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wanting this press so I'll try again here.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Evening in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Done


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Could use a win


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Last one of the night for a great offer. I'm in!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on to get some :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In I say in with a grin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Step right up and post for the EZ Press give away courtesy of Last Chance Archery & South Shore Archery!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on like Freddy Flintstone. :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Giddy up...let's ride....:smile_red_bike:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

My Strother Moxie was shootin' good today....:thumb:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

HEY!!!!!!!!! What's that over there--------------------->
:sneaks off with EZ Press:
<----------------------- 😈


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

I need in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

mnfuel said:


> I need in


What's the password?


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What's the password?


New England clam chowder


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

No sir. Incorrect


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> No sir. Incorrect


Hmmmmm, Abra cadabra? 😕


----------



## TomBuck2 (Mar 28, 2011)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

That's for tomorrow


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

TomBuck2 said:


> In again


Apparently there is a password lol


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> That's for tomorrow


Hahahaa


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Wait wait wait!!!!!!!!!!............ I got it!!!!!!!! The password is ( seminiferous tubloidial buttnoids???? ) 💃


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it again


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iminn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

last one today


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ezzzzzzz


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

The blue monkey flies at midnight 🙊


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Zzzzzzz


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

804RVAMH said:


> Wait wait wait!!!!!!!!!!............ I got it!!!!!!!! The password is ( seminiferous tubloidial buttnoids???? ) 💃


Close. But you spelled it wrong.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

804RVAMH said:


> The blue monkey flies at midnight 🙊


That is what the blue unicorn told me anyway 😒


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

804RVAMH said:


> That is what the blue unicorn told me anyway 😒


And he was hangin out with the aqua marine giraffe, so it's got to be true.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The blue one get to fly whenever it wants to.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick me please


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Close. But you spelled it wrong.


Lmao, can't let me slide by huh???


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Knock knock


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Got to go to work. The perfect password would have been, Vacation day.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll second that bud....... Vacation day it is then


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

back in again .


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

And again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

20 minutes before I have to leave. I got time to shoot a few arrows...


----------



## ffarcher (Mar 30, 2005)

Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## Camvt (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

in. :darkbeer:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## b.morgan (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## string music (May 5, 2009)

Awesome. I'm in. Thanks


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To All Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there to win the EZ Press


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again again to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

come on lets dance... :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

fat bottom girls......:tape2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotcha on the run baby :mracoustic:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Back in black...hit the sack... :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't drive 55......:car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

shoot low boys ..they are riding Shetland Ponies.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

breath and let it happen.....shoot em' up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am there


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: in for the win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there once again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hey


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom I got this


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more for the night


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Night boys and girls......good night John Boy!!! :RockOn:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Turn


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

In we are....


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

and again lol


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom goes the diynomite


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Way up


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This ones for u


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

Last time for tonight


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In got the


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lets win this


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am awake b-4 some


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

The dog is still sleeping .


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

The Winner!!!!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Me...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

We are awake b-4 YR - must go to work now and let a deer rot i didnt look for . I will look next week .


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

In again, thanks Jerry.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In.


----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

In again!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good mornrning. I'm in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it!!!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

My Last Chance Press....


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great offer here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In to win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in .


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

And again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Inski


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for today.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Jerry and LCA.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

Um in again


----------



## rosharb (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good morning Archerytalk....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here to win :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again..I am in :coffee;


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Livin' the dream.....:tea:


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

Count me in.



Tim


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There again to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Up and at em' folks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

These EZ Presses are the cats meow


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in yet again for the EZ Press


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

In for Monday


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

In it.. Thx


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In today


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can do this


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on like Donkey Kong


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Winning an EZ Press would be a awesome gift.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll take it. Thx


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shoot em' up. >>------>12


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Come here to win it....:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I am in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Together we can stand for something.....Or we can divide and all lose ...the choice is yours.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got I got I got it....(as I run to answer the phone)


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here today...gone tomorrow....Live it or just die.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to get sum EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like Flynn :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey I am in again :guitarist2:


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok I will add another


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

and another 4410 cool...........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Loaded like a freight train.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:banana: :dancing: in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here it is :wink:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

win it and use it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

come on come on...gettin me sum


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr. #4420


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm alive!!!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there...with a grin to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

to win it


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Trying Agin ta win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' in to win...Run To The Hills :guitarist2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

It it again ta win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there :tea:


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

On the road again....:thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Don't Lie To Me


----------



## spy68 (Jul 20, 2014)

Include me too please...... Thanks


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am entered


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon entry.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

happy monday


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

JTank70 said:


> happy monday


Mondays suck, 😠 bump it up anyway


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I feel?????????????


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

4444


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

free to win


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YESSSS!!!!!! GOT IT!!!!! not quite sure what the significance of that is, if any......... but I got it 😏


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Might just mean 4444....... you know?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win yes sir


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Also would like to post up my daughter won the WV State Triple Crown yesterday and my son got 2nd.
I need this press.


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

In again!


----------



## slopoke36 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

On it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

once again


----------



## slopoke89 (Jul 29, 2013)

I could use a press


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In it


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

2 win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

call me gone......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can put this EZ Press to work ASAP


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will abuse this EZ Press with work.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got this man


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In once again, thanks!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

It's all about the e-z press


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh e-z press oh e-z press


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Come on man


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Winning


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Giddy up


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hope is all I have


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Archery at it's finest right here on ArcheryTalk. :thumb:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Win this Jeff will


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on Jeff. Good to see ya here man.:cheers:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom hors the dynomite


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Have to keep up with you reb


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:tea: Comin' on to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> Have to keep up with you reb


That's right...you snooze...you lose.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Donkey Kong


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can go from hero to zero in 2 seconds....tick tock


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Fire up that hawg and hit the wind.....nothing like wind in your face and a rumble in your heart. :usa2:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Salute and respect our Vet's. Because of them we are free. :usa2:


----------



## srss (Apr 28, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I........... Am hooked on a feelin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boogity boogity.....let's go racin' boys....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

let's Rock


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

This will be mine http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=524055&stc=1&d=1273292575


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Aint nobody here


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Nothin to see here keep moving


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotcha another nephew


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here to git-r-done


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## mattmejean (Oct 5, 2011)

Pick me!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Lunch bump


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#4500 For the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

No tickets sold here...just cold beer son


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mattmejean said:


> Pick me!!


'bout time you showed for the EZ Press Party brother. :thumb: Good luck I know you can use this awesome press my friend.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

No ticky, no washy


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

get your EZ Press right here folks...post up and get ya sum.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for a generous seller!!!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

GBUSA said:


> No ticky, no washy



Ahhhh the "Departed", Jack's famous line!!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And again!!!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great bow press goin out to someone next week!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get ya sum


----------



## jdog66 (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes Please.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Yup


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

IN this to win my friends...


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

winning is my game


----------



## bszczerbiak (Apr 2, 2012)

Sure, I just recently purchased a Last Chance press...but I'm in! The more the merrier...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Long shots coming...look out.....pass out the Country Bobs. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Apple Pie red dirt roads


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Roots of music ......this where it starts...and where it will end.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Once again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another shot here!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## huntcrazyinCA (Jan 2, 2008)

in it to WIN it!!!!!!


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In and in again....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon c'mon...let's dance...:BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Crazy..Crazy Kooter


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

back for the attack :wink:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Keeping it goong


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Listen to this...Dogwood....Whiskey Meyers


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Turn that Southern music up man


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Add me please


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

4539 might be lucky


----------



## HAWG 52 (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm in for this month, thanks!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another from Preacher Stone


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

on to get some


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back on for another chance at an EZ press!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

win to in....is backwards...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the entry win #4545


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

git-r-done


----------



## WVBohuntr (Dec 3, 2012)

Def need a new press. I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool beans...let's rock...:guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lock and load


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Smooth baby......apple pie and southern comfort.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Damn it ya do...I'll be damned


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Movin on up!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' for the EZ Press...:guitarist2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Go another round for me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yup those are tunes...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

on it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

THC comin' atcha


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Try for the win here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Come in for a listen


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on with some new Southern Rock jams.....


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#4564 sign me up for an EZ press.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#4565 heck I'll even take two


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Coming for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

freedom :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

come on and dance :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lightening...and thunder....your foolish spell I'm under


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Fools gold.....start diggin' :mg:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Answer with truths not lies...obey your master


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

In in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Take It On The run...REO Speedwagon.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

IN again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

and another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ridin' The Storm Out


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

More to come


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I could put this press to work


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Me too!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press would be well used here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotcha for another one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hot damn I am in


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Does entering here more than once up your chances at all?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

IrregularPulse said:


> Does entering here more than once up your chances at all?


yes it does


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom :usa2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Init


----------



## knightwing81 (Jul 15, 2014)

in!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In from the pool


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

4600 oh yarh


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

....


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump for another chance.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am accounted for


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yet again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok I'll try it


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Tyt


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

And again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Again and again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Winner


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Pick me!!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> yes it does


LOL, I wouldn't be so sure.

It only says : Enter as many times as you wish.

It doesn't say anything about your chances of winning improve with each additional entry.


----------



## tunertype (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

4620 for the win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

or 4621


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

maybe 4622


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Eating up more server space


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again, can't wait to win this them I can work on the elite that I'm going to win also


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is it


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Put me in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for an EZ press and the 3rd season of Hell On Wheels


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#4630 ftw!!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

How botch a


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Sign me up again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there I is


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In to win


----------



## david8989 (Aug 19, 2013)

Put me in for it please


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

And again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^up please....


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Metallica now that's what I'm talking about my kinda tunes. Again for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

is I am am I is


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Giddy up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on to get me sum


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I is


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again then back to cuttin' wood. :cool;


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another chance at an awesome bow press!!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How about another chance at a great press? Thanks South Shore Archery Supply!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

One more bump before the workout!


----------



## SwampBottom (Apr 15, 2012)

In it to win it


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Would love to have one...count me in. Thx


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I am


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in for


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

tonight


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

ok - ttt


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## lancethompson (Jul 10, 2011)

One more time


----------



## keithw20 (Oct 1, 2012)

In again


----------



## bone74 (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me in please.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Upp


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In tonight.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in da saddle again


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

one more


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Meeo


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

On again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in in in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

>>>>------------------------>


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Upp


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Put me in ,LOVE TO HAVE ONE OF THESE


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ok back at it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's rock this place......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up again. Thanks South Shore Archery Supply for this great offer!


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The AC/DC is great.
In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon let's melt the walls. :guitarist2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

let's re-live a Bon Scott era


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

YankeeRebel keep this up and we will be up all night posting.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Let There Be Rock :guitarist2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

TTT. In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for some great music.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> YankeeRebel keep this up and we will be up all night posting.


I got this brother...keep up with the beat and let the rock be with you.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Whole Lot Of Rosie ....:guitarist2:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Tuna


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Having a great time.
In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jail Break


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

TNT...AC/DC :guitarist2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win with "Problem Child"


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' for the EZ Press.... :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:banana: :dancing::BrownBear: Let's get it. :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh yea.....we are gonna rock it for the EZ Press.


----------



## bigtymer323 (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm in, thank you!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Judas Priest.....:guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The Piece of Mind Album...Iron Maiden


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there to jam


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Press me


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press and a great eve.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

dbl down


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like flynn


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's dance...:BrownBear:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One for the road.....:cheers:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for another shot at the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Peace sells.....who's buying? :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in I said


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Once again...I am in :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cya on the flip flop...:whoo:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

count me in :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up rebel


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how did you shoot yesterday


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: In to win with my grin


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

stay away from my press


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## pvh1969 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hell yeah


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> how did you shoot yesterday


Shot great man. I worked with more weights today to get this Strother Moxie to hold a little better. I have 16 oz. on the back and 6 oz on the front...I have B Stingers...30" up front and 12" on the rear. I got 3rd Place yesterday at the ASA State Championship here in Illinois. I shot 5 up. I had 13 12's with 8 8's and one 5. GRRRR. But it's coming together...I gotta get ready for ASA Classic in Cullman,Alabama next weekend.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' in for the win. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Watch it watch it....I got this EZ Press fellas. I have lots of work for it to do...busy busy busy. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok one more then a shower. Hold the fort down you animals.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

congrats brother sounds like that 5 might of cost ya, I have never shot anything other than hunter class so have never used any rear weights. Use a 12" B stinger and I think I have about 10 oz on there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

really want this bad boy


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the night and the great music.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To All Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YankeeRebel for a bit I thought you were all Southern Rock but throwing in some Metallica and Maiden your all right there. Seen them both many times in the 80's.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey, Hey, I need a press to work on my Strothers!! And my son & daughter's bows!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

saw Metallica back in the 80's too, we are starting to show our age here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

woo hoo 700 posts


----------



## hgian808 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm in please..


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

me too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> YankeeRebel for a bit I thought you were all Southern Rock but throwing in some Metallica and Maiden your all right there. Seen them both many times in the 80's.


I am into alot music. I even write, play and sing.  But speaking of 'Maiden I went and seen them & Megadeth last summer in St. Louis. It was a great show. My love right now is really Southern Rock with a little Metal influence. O also like some of the new country too like Jason Aldean and Brantley Gilbert. The song writing skills these guy possess is very inspiring. 

I seen Metallica with the Monsters Tour, which was Metallica, Dokken, Scorpions, Van Halen and Kingdom Come. That was one of the best ROCK shows I have ever been too!! I met Iron Maiden once. I met the band Ratt. I have seen KISS like 6 times. Ted Nugent I have seen many times as well. The Nuge puts on a phenomenal Rock show too!! 

Here is me singing some Nickelback. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hgian808 said:


> I'm in please..


I think it is illegal for your first post to be in a free giveaway thread


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hgian808 said:


> I'm in please..


I think it is illegal for your first post to be in a free giveaway thread


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh the Priest and AC/DC brings me back to driving in my 77 Scout convertible.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> congrats brother sounds like that 5 might of cost ya, I have never shot anything other than hunter class so have never used any rear weights. Use a 12" B stinger and I think I have about 10 oz on there


Thanx man. Yea the five was a huge mistake....I was about to abort the shot then I raised to get back on spot and when I came back to the 12 I dropped hard out the bottom and the shot broke......5!! Man I was super pissed!! But.....I settled down & knew I had some making up to do. The Strother Moxie is shooter, I just gotta spend a little more time with it to get used to it. Hoping I can pull something together for Alabama in 2 weeks. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how old were you when the picture was taken with the poster of Eddie in the background


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Oh the Priest and AC/DC brings me back to driving in my 77 Scout convertible.


I was in a band back in those days and we rehearsed at our drummers house which was near a lake...and every time the local PO PO came cruising by..... one of groupies would yell,"COPS" and we knew to break into the Chorus of Breaking The Law by Judas Priest....." BREAKIN' THE LAW....BREAKIN' THE LAW!!" :cool2: I bet that cop thought that was the only song we knew. LOL :thumb:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

How long you been shooting it, never shot a Strothers. Been unable to shoot for about the last 2 1/2 years cause of injury and just starting to get back into form and been out there trying to shoot all these new bows that I missed out on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> how old were you when the picture was taken with the poster of Eddie in the background


In my 20's..maybe 23...LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seen over Kill in a bar seen the Nuge many times seen Dokken, Scorps seen to many Ozzy concerts went to Monsters with Ozzy Rob Zombie, and many others and seen Rat a couple times Rush, Blue Oster Cult too many to name.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ACDC has got to be one of the all time best live bands


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Never was really into the heavy metal more a classic rock guy the Who were incredible back in 84 I think


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> How long you been shooting it, never shot a Strothers. Been unable to shoot for about the last 2 1/2 years cause of injury and just starting to get back into form and been out there trying to shoot all these new bows that I missed out on


I picked it up this past Friday evening...Stayed up till 4 am getting it together...reserved the string...putting all my stuff on ect, tuning it bla bla...went to bed at 4 am woke up at 9 am Saturday....then after tinkering a little I started shooting it at noon Saturday ...made a sight tape...proved it out then went to shoot the Championship Sunday morning...so I had the bow shooting wise less than 24 hours. It is a shooter. I am loving the 4 stops on it...2 cable stops and 2 limb stops!! U wanna talk about a solid wall!!! It's freaking ROCK SOLID!!! :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> ACDC has got to be one of the all time best live bands


yea I seen AC/DC the year of the For Those About To Rock Tour!! Amazing show!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Seen over Kill in a bar seen the Nuge many times seen Dokken, Scorps seen to many Ozzy concerts went to Monsters with Ozzy Rob Zombie, and many others and seen Rat a couple times Rush, Blue Oster Cult too many to name.


Right on. You have great taste in tunes brother. :thumb:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sounds like it, can't do a spongy wall. Never shot in competition with a bow that I only owned for 24hrs


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Never was really into the heavy metal more a classic rock guy the Who were incredible back in 84 I think


I am a HUGE Zeppelin fan. Hendrix and the Doors are some influence as well. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

think mine was Back in Black or Hell's Bell's either way it was in 83 the first time and then saw them again about 4 years ago


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

saw Jason Bonham in Albuquerque he was staying in the hotel that I was the chef at and partied way to hard with him and his band, Zeppelin has always been one of my favorites


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> sounds like it, can't do a spongy wall. Never shot in competition with a bow that I only owned for 24hrs


I have been shooting Hoyts since 2010 with Spirals. But I have been hunting with my Bowtechs. I have an Allegiance and a TomKat.I also have a custom Bowtech Constitution dipped in Red Skulls & it's for sale. It's a 50 pounder. If you go check out new bows, you gotta check out the Strother Moxie and the Strother Wrath. I will be in the woods this year with the Wrath. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> saw Jason Bonham in Albuquerque he was staying in the hotel that I was the chef at and partied way to hard with him and his band, Zeppelin has always been one of my favorites


Hell yea!! I bet he had some cool stories. :thumb:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Dude, to be honest I don't remember a whole hell of a lot from after the concert and the next day at work was just plain brutal. have you ever tried making omelets for about 150 people with a really bad hangover ukey:
I also partied with Ronnie James Dio when I worked there Dude was shorter than me and I am only 5'6"


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for a win on the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Dude, to be honest I don't remember a whole hell of a lot from after the concert and the next day at work was just plain brutal. have you ever tried making omelets for about 150 people with a really bad hangover ukey:


UH no!! LOL. But I have been in similar situations after a hard night of boozin'. :cheers:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Let's do this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Him and Dio were both pretty cool though


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on...in this thang


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Him and Dio were both pretty cool though


I LOVE Dio!! :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One of my favorite Dio tunes.....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Had to listen to that haven't heard any Dio in ages


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

He has a big voice for such a little dude


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another great one from RJD


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm in again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have been on a 90's kick lately lots of Pearl Jam, STP, Nirvana, Bush, Live I guess thats the classic rock for all the 30 year olds


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> He has a big voice for such a little dude


I know I really admired his voice for such a little man. He had a voice of a giant. It's a shame that he is dead. RIP Ronnie James Dio 

Here is a great tribute for Ronnie James Dio...a must listen


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I like a little of 3 Doors Down too.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was supposed to guide Nuge a few years ago on an Illinois hunt but I ended up coming down with pneumonia and was laid up for an entire week never got out of my bed and never even saw him


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I like 3 doors down, thats a great song


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I grew up listening to Bad Company. Gotta love this version :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I was supposed to guide Nuge a few years ago on an Illinois hunt but I ended up coming down with pneumonia and was laid up for an entire week never got out of my bed and never even saw him


Damn man that sucked!! Jason Aldean and Brantley Gilbert hunt near where I hunt with a outfitter here. The locals go bat crap crazy when they come to town. LOL.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Old school Rock here....listen up :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This song will go down as the best classic song of all time....Ted Nugent "Stranglehold"


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for good measure. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

love BC Shooting Star and Nuge just plain rocks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this..I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> love BC Shooting Star and Nuge just plain rocks


Yes sir. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It's all yours mpetrozza67. The chainsaw wore me out today brother. I need some ZZZZZZ's. Get them posts in man and I hope you win it. Peace. :nixon:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

last one for the night, maybe


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iiiinnn


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Onn


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Inn


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok why not
#4840


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Here we go !


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

5000 is coming fast


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:set1_fishing: catch me a press


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice and cold out today , great day to win a press .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

YR is still sleepin ! i have a chance at this now .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one more b-4 he wakes .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

150 more to go today , no problem !


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

one more here


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

on a roll now :dog1:


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

in today


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win....


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

heres something dead to break up the ......


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah , it was a decent shot .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I love shootin dorks , i aint against big ones either .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Slow year last year , kill em all .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

He's back $400 later


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Is the week over yet?.........😧
I need an EZ press


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dog wants in this too now .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

She claims she can press a bow ?


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

WinNing


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

2900 and its the lucky entry .


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Another chance for the last chance


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Good Morning to South Shore Jerry


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

In again, thanks Jerry.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

in again.


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice buck dorkbuck33.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Ya need another wall hanger!!


----------



## crossfire3006 (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm here.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's get in again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here again for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Loved Dio as Dio never cared for him in Sabbath or Rainbow Ozzy was my favorite when it came to Sabbath have to check all the good metal video's out for sure. Hey Yankee you ever here of Witchfinder General?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in.

Nope never heard of Witchfinder General there CC.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Kickin' in for a win...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Need more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good mornin' ArcheryTalk. :tea:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Been trying to find it they were around only a short time got band from US don't know why 80-82 in that time great band but I can not find a tape or CD of them anywhere and most metal heads I have met along the years never heard of them. Try again on this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Time to post up and win this EZ Press


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Keep trying...


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another shot at a great press.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

4895


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep someone will win this press hope it's me :wink:


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Numbers sure have risen since the first give away. Put me in. Thanks.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's hit #4900


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In !


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For the win again.


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd rather win one than buy one, but either way I want one.


----------



## jnutz19 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Been trying to find it thy were around only a short time got band from US don't know why 80-82 in that time great band but I can not find a tape or CD of them anywhere and most metal heads I have met along the years never heard of them. Try again on this press.


I have been listening to alot of Southern Rock/ Country bands lately. Bands like Blackberry Smoke....Preacher Stone, Whiskey Meyers, Texas Hippie Coalition, Turnpike Troubadours....just to name a few. 

Here is a great album of Blackberry Smoke. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

morning Rebel


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I need one of these


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting for a win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

me too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> morning Rebel


Morning mpetrozza67


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can abuse this EZ Press with work. In it to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

again I am in, who are you Yoda


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the EZ Press
Leave A Scar...Blackberry Smoke


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another post another chance...let's win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The EZ Press is an awesome press. The draw board attachment for it that Lancaster sells is unbelievable too!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how many more posts do you think we will have by the 31st


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

think will get it to 7000


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

is that the same one you posted the pictures of


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A great press that is user friendly. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> think will get it to 7000


very well possible LOL


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that attachment is sweet


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)

I'm in but I'll never win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I would happily pay for it if I one this press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> that attachment is sweet


yes it is...you can go from the draw board attachment right to the press to adjust, tune, ect. then right back to the draw board to check it. It freaking ROCKS!! It is money well spent!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

save some serious time while tuning although I am not usually in a hurry when I have my bow in a press but I do like the convenience


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> save some serious time while tuning although I am not usually in a hurry when I have my bow in a press but I do like the convenience


It really helps out that is for sure.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here again for the EZ Press given away from South Shore Archery. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got I got I got :dog1:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a much needed press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all in.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you watch the person who wins this will have like 1 or 2 entries


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win it. :nixon:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

want this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

really bad


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In In In .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here is another try, in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on to win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

one more time.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win this time.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

Uno mas por favor, gracias.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in yet again I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in...I am a American American and I approve of this message. :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for the EZ Press Any Floyd lovers?


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this...rollin' :cool2:


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

IN for today.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Let's Rock this thread today!! 5000 posts here we come!! :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In I say


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for getting 5000 post.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

All in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press is a great give away prize!!! :thumb:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's knock this out..... :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Foolin'


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Freddy Flintstone :guitarist2:


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

let's dance :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cruisin' for a win :car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon c'mon let's get committed!! :jam:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on I am there. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seen Floyd a few times and Def Leppard a couple times. In again for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I is in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Seen Floyd a few times and Def Leppard a couple times. In again for the win.


Sadly I never seen them. I would love to. :Nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

High And Dry


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there & comin' on strong
:guitarist2: :nixon: :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In I is and comin' for more


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Great show there the only light show that ever come close was Triumph.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

White in their eyes ..... get wise :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Great show there the only light show that ever come close was Triumph.


I heard Pink Floyd always had a awesome light show too.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A classic....BOSTON!! I always wanted to see them!! Sadly I never did. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Awesome dose not even come close to it blow your mind light show.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn and the neighbor


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seen them then together Chicago and Doobie brothers.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Awesome dose not even come close to it blow your mind light show.


10-4....Light shows don't thrill me.....true musicianship does. :thumb: The Scorpions was the best live shows I ever seen. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Seen them then together Chicago and Doobie brothers.


Wow that would of been amazing man. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there ......wait for it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for #5000


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Congrats Striker...Mr. 5000 !!! :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

We hit 5000!! WooHoo! It's like hitting the lottery!! LOL


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Scorpions were a great band I would not say best show I have seen though far from it. I seen Rat once and there show was poor I got offered a free ticket to another Rat show I almost passed glad I went as the second show was awesome the bass player leaped up about 5ft went horizontal and landed on his back and just kept playing. The Symphony for Chicago was wow.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

does this mean I am in too.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

puttin some good tunes on here rebel


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lovin the rush and the floyd


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and the def leopard


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Scorpions were a great band I would not say best show I have seen though far from it. I seen Rat once and there show was poor I got offered a free ticket to another Rat show I almost passed glad I went as the second show was awesome the bass player leaped up about 5ft went horizontal and landed on his back and just kept playing. The Symphony for Chicago was wow.


Right on. The show I seen of Ratt was freaking great. Warren De Martini is a freaking beast on a Axe. :thumb:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

they call me the workin man


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

My musical taste is large....from old country to new Country....Blues like Clapton and and Stevie Ray Vaughn....heavily influenced by Classic Rock like Led Zeppelin .....even MORE influenced by the greats of Southern Rock...Lynyrd Skynyrd ,.38 Special & ZZ Top. I enjoy alot of music. I am enjoying the ones that are up and coming keeping the Southern Rock and Red Dirt Music alive. To me that is the roots of music. :thumb: 

The Metal side of me is large too.....Metallica and Iron Maiden are my favorites but I like alot of them.....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win this EZ Press
Turn it up!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how are you attaching all of the music I cant figure out how to do it


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Love to have seen these guys....still trying to see the current Skynyrd before I die. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes he was great on the Axe not Cliff Burton and with his almost like a lead sound of Lemmy from Motorhead but great I love some good Bass second to some great all time riffs from Randy Rodes or Zack from Ozzy.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> how are you attaching all of the music I cant figure out how to do it


stick the


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

once more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Yes he was great on the Axe not Cliff Burton and with his almost like a lead sound of Lemmy from Motorhead but great I love some good Bass second to some great all time riffs from Randy Rodes or Zack from Ozzy.


Steve Harris of Iron Maiden is my favorite Bass player. Jason Newsted is #2


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to rock this thang. :guitarist2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gotta love those bell bottoms from 75


----------



## Bacha (Mar 25, 2013)

In. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Randy Rhoads is one my favorite guitarists of all time. :guitarist2:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> Randy Rhoads is one my favorite guitarists of all time. :guitarist2:


But he dead


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> gotta love those bell bottoms from 75


Yup...I can remember wearing them and even wearing parachute pants and leather pants in the 80's. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I had no idea those bird sounds in freebird were on a guitar


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> Steve Harris of Iron Maiden is my favorite Bass player. Jason Newsted is #2


What newsted before cliff your crazy mine are sid Barrett Sid vicious and cliff


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yep parachute pants and the ones that had the pin stripe down the side


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

have to throw in some john entwistle


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Giddy up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> But he dead


Yes he is..... but still one my favorites of ALL TIME. 
George Lynch is one of my favorites who IS living. Lynch filled in for Randy Rhoads when he died. Alot of people never knew that. :cool2:

Here is Mr. Scary from George Lynch. :guitarist2:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I have throw waters in there as one of my fav bass players too


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ytwww.youtube.com/watch?v=/


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok that didnt work


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> What newsted before cliff your crazy mine are sid Barrett Sid vicious and cliff


I liked Cliff but I thought Newsted was great. I never got to see Cliff live but Newsted 
always killed it!! 

Geddy Lee is another favorite Bass player. :nixon:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my bad


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Duh. I'm an idiot I meant les not syd in the bass line up


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=emw0zRyKQuo">http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=emw0zRyKQuo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350">


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

you almost had it here....do it again but remove the http clear to the = and leave the emw0zRKQuo then put [/yt] behind it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey did you guys know that les claypool tried out for Metallica after cliff died but they told him he was to good and was taking over the songs


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Feed me simore


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Me me 5050 lunch bump


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> Hey did you guys know that les claypool tried out for Metallica after cliff died but they told him he was to good and was taking over the songs


I never heard that. Cool. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


>


hey u got it man


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

man it is lunch time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in......


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Another Bass player who did not get much credit was Bob Baisley think that's how you spell his last name from Ozzy was great.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yt=nQH3LtNePgI/yt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seen Slayer a few times also great band but Iron Maiden was one heck of a band in concert with Eddy.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

[url]http://=nQH3LtNePgI[/URL]


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok I'm done


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> yt=nQH3LtNePgI/yt


now just put the [ in front of your your yt and ] on the rear of it and the same for the /yt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wow


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Winning


----------



## Bama_Fan (Jan 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> yt=nQH3LtNePgI/yt


You need to take out the = also and don't forget the [ ]


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hertkyguhkl;k/mnkbj.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

got it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

trying to put up this instrumental of Kashmir that was awesome


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

These girls can rock it out


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Best bass player ever right here


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for the win and the rock videos. YankeeRebel go to the web and punch in Witchfinder General I'm not any good at posting video.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN once again.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Dam messed it up


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in >>>>>>>


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<in>>>


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on August


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow love Zeppeln that was a great version.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Please pull my #


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again....


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I did see Cliff Burton in concert and he was my favorite I must say.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Now here is the best bassist and probably the best drummer


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

You all are never gonna get it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

those chicks were just plain bad ass


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

really En Vogue


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> I did see Cliff Burton in concert and he was my favorite I must say.


Cliff is awsome pulling teeth is one of my fav instramentals


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> really En Vogue


Yep I got this so you all are never gonna get it lol


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

nhns4 said:


> In.


Dam just did a random # generator and got 592 this post


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Beep, Beep!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it #5100


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Ahhhh missed it!!!


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If someone can pull up song of Ozzy Believer for Bass. In again for win.


----------



## docmoney3 (May 24, 2013)

I'm in again.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

lets try this again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I is in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

#1 is here....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets dance. :BrownBear:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

back again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

warm and humid out there today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

only supposed to be in mid 70's thur, fri, sat


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wheres all the music rebel


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im workin man...lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Chainsaw music man


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Can u hear the roar


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Feed em beans


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that does not sound fun


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look at the turd cutter on that.....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I let it go for 10 year it as got to be done man....grrr


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

a little more zep


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

innnn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cmon lets go


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good Times Bad Times.....:cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

anyone hunting out of state this year


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

How about some HeyJoe by Jimi Hendrix


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I hunt nothing but Illinois but I would love to hunt some piggies in Kentucky and Florida!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here you go rebel


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I might do some hunting in Ohio this year


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

haven't had the chance to hunt Illinois since 2010


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanx brother. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dying to head back to Montana and chase some Elk


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no problem


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep Jimi is great and again for win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what part of PA you from


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Go Steelers, Go Pirates, Go Pens


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet uet a


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I love eating elk but I have no desire on hunting them. Too much work for me. lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am going to win this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you already have one


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

ttt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thought this would be appropriate


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thought I would get that in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## bornagain64 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gitsum


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get Out Of My Way.....


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

get your ears full of this....Old Jack .....Smokey Fingers


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Crazy Woman :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for the win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crank this song up!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mkzWB3psMs


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Run With The Devil :devil:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

>>>>in<<<<<


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

CJC98 said:


> Crank this song up!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mkzWB3psMs


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' to win this EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

groove this thang......:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Music isn't music without a little Clapton.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Classic...:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

catch a listen to this....:guitarist2:


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Me too.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hit em' boys


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Dio....:cool2: :guitarist2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Some heads Are Gonna Roll


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's try another chance for a great press!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Rock Hard Ride Free. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok I'll play


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Your reindeer games


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

For an EZ press


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

@ ssa


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Rebel go to the general archery discussion and check out the tru ball thread I just started. My mouth still hurts


----------



## Pgg365247 (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm in... very generous... thank you!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm falling behind


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In it to win it


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In the hat


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

mail me a press please


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Win win win


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again this month.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great offer here, thank you South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey I'll even pay the shipping fees if I win!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

please put another name in the hat for me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

5209 is the winner so you all can just stop now


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How about another chance?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

That's gonna be a *BIG* hat.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

really big hat


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ginormous freakin hat


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

with my name being pulled out of it


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In it again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Loved the Creedence and Clapton.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<in>>>


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

im the one...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must say Priest was one of my favorite bands.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Must say Priest was one of my favorite bands.


The British invasion was very impressive music. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Red Dirt Rock & Roll has my interest now. It has strong roots and a blue collar theme that us ******** can relate to. :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I agree Halford could rock. In it to win it.


----------



## #40Fan (Apr 2, 2014)

In it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: :cool2: :guitarist2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Would be great to win along with great tunes can't beat that.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another from THC


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Turn that crap up.......or go home boy.....:cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Killer tune here.....:cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Texas Hippie Coalition has some great songs. I have it cranked up right now listening to them.:rock:


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

In agaib


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

CJC98 said:


> Texas Hippie Coalition has some great songs. I have it cranked up right now listening to them.:rock:


Right on...me 2... :cool2:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A little Zakk Wylde


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

put me in coach


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: freaky video.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on :BrownBear:


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

in again.


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm in need a new press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here we go


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how bout another one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotcha :nixon:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shoot em' up


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets go


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here...I am in


----------



## Ruttinbulls (Jul 5, 2011)

In again. Thanks a million.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again I is in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

man I am feeling lucky about winning this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Guns & Roses.....:cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

really lucky


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> Guns & Roses.....:cool2:


digging the Guns N Roses


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

is that little baby rebel playing the guitar


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> is that little baby rebel playing the guitar


yup...nothing but metal for the youngster. LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on..... :guitarist2: :cool2: :guitarist2:


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jdjd


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2: Get your motor running.....


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Slow thread today huh!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Saddle up.....


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Move along little doggy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

GBUSA said:


> Slow thread today huh!


Yup. Swim wear starts at 8. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cruisin'


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> Yup. Swim wear starts at 8. :thumb:


Sweet!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Salute to all who have served!! Thank you for your service. :usa2:


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again win, win, win.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Hear hear!!!!!!!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Inski pleaseski


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Draw me!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And for those about to Rock, we salute you...........2


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The King of Rock & Roll....ELVIS!!!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Drake makes the best music


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

GBUSA said:


> And for those about to Rock, we salute you...........2


Right on....:cool2:


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Van Morrison


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ilhunter997 said:


> Drake makes the best music


Who is Drake ilhunter?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again here. :darkbeer:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

rebel did you see my release


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

monsterbuckrick said:


> Van Morrison


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> rebel did you see my release


Nope...What ya got?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Really he must mean the kids show Drake and Josh? But hope not my 4-5 year olds love the show though.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I though I would at least get a comment about puttin VH 5150 in the 5,150 post on this thread. No love here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Stevie Ray


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Angus was a nut on stage how can ya beat some AC/DC.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

went out in the yard to shoot a few arrows this afternoon this is what happened mid draw after about a dozen


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I though I would at least get a comment about puttin VH 5150 in the 5,150 post on this thread. No love here


I seen the post on VH brother but in my haste in doing something here I didn't see that it was on post # 5150...LOL. That was awesome man. :nixon: :cheers:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> went out in the yard to shoot a few arrows this afternoon this is what happened mid draw after about a dozen
> View attachment 1998733


Ouch!! I bet that left a mark and a new 4 letter word was spoken. LOL. Call TruBall and they will give you a RA# and you can send it in with a note and they will replace it for you. They have GREAT Customer Service. :thumb: 

Truball # is 800-724-4878


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here is your Stevie Ray


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah they were awesome and told me to do just that and they would replace it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good one on the VH.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a hot Tues.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for after work and out to eat.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Yeah they were awesome and told me to do just that and they would replace it


Right on. You can't beat em'...that's why I joined em'. :thumb:


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Blues and Rock together


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

hey , i'm home now - the dog is the only one that likes me .


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

She is a female , *****


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah it was scorching out there today I think it was the hottest day so far this summer


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats funny it wont take that B word . It sounds like itch .


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> Ouch!! I bet that left a mark and a new 4 letter word was spoken. LOL. Call TruBall and they will give you a RA# and you can send it in with a note and they will replace it for you. They have GREAT Customer Service. :thumb:
> 
> Truball # is 800-724-4878


This is what i would do also.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Donald Fagen


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in for the win...yes sir....;cool2:


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Enter The Drawing To Win A Last Chance EZ Press From South Shore - July
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I'm in!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Good one on the VH.


what part of Pa you from


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Or is it beotch ?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

not sure why that Stevie Ray wont load


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

One of Americas best guitar players that ever was man . :rockhard:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

worst part about the release breaking is I punched myself right in the mouth and got a fat lip. Have not done that since I was first learning how to shoot a thumb trigger


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

monsterbuckrick said:


> Donald Fagen


Never heard of him but just listened to The Nightfly. It sounded pretty jazzy. Great for a mellow/romantic mood. :cool2:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I though I would at least get a comment about puttin VH 5150 in the 5,150 post on this thread. No love here


Mad props too you on that, it's just moving a bit quick now. Just can't catch em all, lol


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Stevie Ray and Eric Clapton together would be the bomb.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> not sure why that Stevie Ray wont load


Here ya go brother...:cool2:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

5335 Get er done!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

he can jam 'Sky is Crying" was always my favorite


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

mpetrozza67 said:


> worst part about the release breaking is I punched myself right in the mouth and got a fat lip. Have not done that since I was first learning how to shoot a thumb trigger


Man did that a couple times learning to use my Carter Too Simple. Ouch!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Stevie Ray and Eric Clapton together would be the bomb.


Right on!! :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks,yeah it is really fast now but was creeping when I did it


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Srv......................


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

"*Punched myself right in the mouth"* sorry , but that me me giggle a little .:mg:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is my favorite Stevie Ray Vaughn tune.... Pride & Joy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Its funny because there was a thread a couple days ago, guy saying he did it a couple times, told him most of us have, So I preceded to post that I did it at a spots tournament with 20 guys standing on the line with me hit myself so hard busted my lip and all I could do was stand there and bleed while my arrow skidded 2 or 3 lanes away


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Really wakes you up!!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

If your ever in SF their is a Blues place called Bicuits and Blues where a band called tribute to Stevie Ray plays he looks like SRV, plays amazing and sings very close to SRV...........


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Inn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> "*Punched myself right in the mouth"* sorry , but that me me giggle a little .:mg:


I just read that and it cracked me up


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Drakes a rapper haha


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah it got my attention pretty quick and I never did it again after that, well at least not until my release blew up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Texas Flood is a classic....:guitarist2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

he rocks it hard at the end of voodoo child


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Great book out titled Stevie Ray of his life. He played with Bonnie Rait, Eric Clapton a lot.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ilhunter997 said:


> Drakes a rapper haha


I can't stand RAP!!! To get paid to talk to drum machine isn't a musician in my book...sorry. In saying that I did like Jason Aldeans song with some RAP in it.....Dirt Road Anthem....but it could have been better without the RAP in my opinion. :thumb:


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A little Brantley Gilbert


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> A little Brantley Gilbert


I love this song its one of my favorite songs. I got this cranked up.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One his new ones......Read Me My Rights


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I Want a Bow Press Badly


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I like this song too speakers are as loud as they go


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Maybe even need one


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

alright boys time for dinner, it's taco tuesday


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

definitely a need


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

is it ok to want and need?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there again :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and JTank the press is mine so dont break it


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I need and want this bowpress


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can use this EZ Press


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

even if it is not ok to need and want at the same time


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this....:nixon:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in the saddle again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

U know I am in to win. :cheers:


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

mpetrozza67 said:


> and JTank the press is mine so dont break it




you can come over to use it anytime.

In fact anyone on here can drop by to use it if in the neighborhood


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on like Donkey Kong :BrownBear:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Grew up in Erie PA but live in Somerset PA now.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

can you hear that?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's ROCK :guitarist2:


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

JTank70 said:


> can you hear that?


The sound of me winning this thing


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I would love a new press to work on our bows at the house. Newer designs in bows/cams require a newer press, like the EZ press!!


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Winning


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

JTank70 said:


> The sound of me winning this thing



My mistake that was Angus you were hearing


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to haul U.S. Mail to Pittsburg,Pa 2 times a week. I used to stay there on weekends once a month out there.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Sounds a lot like me winning though


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn...I am there


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Me winning
& Angus

Damn near the same sound


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

winning is my middle name...ask anyone who knows me. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this ...the EZ Press will be good hands here. I will be gentle with it.....but it will be busy. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I is in to win.....:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool beans .. I is there again :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It can be said at least I tried....:cheers:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks for the bow press offer Jerry!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rock and roll will never die....Rock & Roll Aint Noise Pollution


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in........:cheers:


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> It can be said at least I tried....:cheers:


Yes you tried

Best of luck and I hope you win...


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

JTank70 said:


> Yes you tried
> 
> Best of luck and I hope you win...


but, I want to win


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/now_playing/Stevie+Ray+Vaughn+and+B+B+King+Matchbox+Blues/3aXc5C


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

strikerII said:


> Thanks for the bow press offer Jerry!!



Definitely Glasses held high for Jerry...

He keeps giving these things away......

Good stuff


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

yes sir

*5400* RPM's


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I'm awake here for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

to win I am in


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Powerful Electric and Amazin…: http://youtu.be/-CEFKpG3hXk


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

JTank70 said:


> Yes you tried
> 
> Best of luck and I hope you win...


Right on JTank you too brother. Thanx. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan - Powerful Electric and Amazin…: http://youtu.be/-CEFKpG3hXk


:thumb:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In and in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Dokken :guitarist2: :cool2:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Stevie Ray - Six Strings Down Jimmie Vaughan: http://youtu.be/86epSelVp4Y


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Done and gone in again I did


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Man it's hot out here!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that was a good dinner


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Into The Fire :guitarist2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

strikerII said:


> Man it's hot out here!!


Yeah it's miserable I was only shooting for 10 minutes and I thought I was going to melt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.......alright


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for a win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Big City Nights for the win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jfmdla


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Dream Warriors :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Been on AT for 9 years now and I swear to God I see threads with questions that get dumber and dumber every year


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and I honestly don't think that half the members know how to use the search


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for the EZ Press


----------



## klinde (May 15, 2014)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup...alot of people can't even figure how to load pics when they sell stuff or know how to close a thread once they have sold something.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iii


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I just started a thread about people not closing their threads, was trying to buy a bow for my son and kept opening threads and go through 3 pages of bumps to get to the sold post but the thread is still open. IDIOTS and Pics are a lot easier to load now than they were a few years ago


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it TTT


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I just started a thread about people not closing their threads, was trying to buy a bow for my son and kept opening threads and go through 3 pages of bumps to get to the sold post but the thread is still open. IDIOTS and Pics are a lot easier to load now than they were a few years ago


What are ya looking for? Maybe I can help you. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I is in....:cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets see I was looking at the Diamond infinite edge, Bowtech Fuel, Hoyt Ignite, Pse Chaos. My son is only 10 well he will be 11 in October


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here I'm there I'm everywhere.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again :nixon:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just saw a thread and the guy is shooting at 70# 28" draw and cant figure out why he cant get his 400 spine arrows to tune


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Would be fine if not a hard cam and arrow was cut to 27''.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I shoot 60# and 27" and some 400 arrows are to weak for me I dont see how they could work shooting 10lbs heavier and an inch longer


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> lets see I was looking at the Diamond infinite edge, Bowtech Fuel, Hoyt Ignite, Pse Chaos. My son is only 10 well he will be 11 in October


I can get ya a Edge or a Fuel. Holla at me. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in for the win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I definitely will probably going to get it for him in a couple of weeks, I am assuming that there new


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In......:cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It depends a older bow shooting not as fast and arrow cut short but on newer bows with hard cams need to up the spine to at least a 340.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I definitely will probably going to get it for him in a couple of weeks, I am assuming that there new


Yes


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> It depends a older bow shooting not as fast and arrow cut short but on newer bows with hard cams need to up the spine.


I agree with you there but its a 2011 Strother's I think an Impulse


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks Rebel


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

Again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

More like a 340 then or 300 depends on arrow length.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

And again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Thanks Rebel


Anytime mpetrozza67


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in....for ...a win ...for the EZ Press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Want to win no joke.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Win for me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4 Rubber Ducky


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Loved that movie convoy.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Would be fine if not a hard cam and arrow was cut to 27''.


Ran his numbers and through Archers Advantage and with the arrows he's shooting should be at 300 spine and he said he has had it tuned by 4 people in like the last month because he can't get arrows to fly, why wouldn't they tell him he needs stiffer arrows said he would need to take the weight down to 56# for those arrows


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Iii


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

A bow can usually shoot a 1'' shorter arrow than it's draw length depending on the rest at that it would be fine for a 340 or 300. But yea at 27'' should more likely be shooting 300's


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lots of new band land gear arrived today. Bow should be back from the tuner tomorrow. Now I just need a press


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Really need this dang press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lordy Lordy I am in y'all


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeahhh


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey jayson don't be trying to snake my press from me. Just be happy with your new camo's


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

never tried any of the camo from badlands I am a predator guy or ASAT leafy suit for early season but that looks pretty nice


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks again for the chance South Shore Archery and Last Chance Presses


----------



## Jrbob (Apr 5, 2014)

Man where have I been, I want in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

All in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like Flynn


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in .....


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I is in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<in>>>


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In....um...again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What can I say but.....IN AGAIN.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

eat dinner - and *BAM* five more pages !


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

wait 30 seconds , now 3 and in again .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Great eve to be in.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

why not - one more .


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

welcome back doorbuck


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Should be able to get to post 5500 this eve, in.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

This is insane ! whats the BEST broadhead ?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

were going to get it to 6000 tonight,lol


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

whats the best release ?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Might need some more rock and roll to make it though.
In.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

best is best - one more crack heads


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Who makes the BEST arrows for deer ?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Release... we like the Truball HT3 and have a HBC on order.
IN.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Who makes the best press ever ? trick question -- got ya


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

RAGE:lets break out the :happy1: that should spark some conversation


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a much needed press.
Who makes the best bow?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Who has the BEST press giveaway ? i want in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Bowtech


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Who has the Fastest bow?
IN.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Got me some Rages !! they will kill some venison again i promise you that .


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what would you like to hear


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My non-Hoyt bow is the fastest ever made .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry , that was un-called for .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Never say Sorry , shows signs of weakness !


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I cant stop , want this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how bout some STP


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Where did yall go , jambing out ?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I can see this is going to get fun


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lol


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes winning this press would be worth spending countless hours on this thread


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Littering and, littering and


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am taking music requests as long as it is for good music


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the STP - you guys are way cooler than most .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep hours and hours. I don't know why but the STP did not work for me said error.


----------



## Phatarcher (Nov 14, 2011)

this is the winning post


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

WEIRD REQUEST , ? soggy bottom bros . , classic blue grass - every now and again i need it


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

gotta go to the next page now


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll hit the next page then for the win.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

im in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

ALL in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Soggy Bottom


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This really kills a slow eve. at home....
IN.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In In In In ....


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Slow hand..........


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah don't really feel like watching the Pirate game


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

My new hero - you win the press !! classic stuff


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

GOOD LUCK , I CAVE IN AND SURRENDER . Press is all yours after the Soggy Bottom


----------



## Tony Donelan (Jul 10, 2014)

crossing my fingers!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Did anyone get on the thread that was titled " A Thread for New Archers" there was a young woman on there that has Leukemia and Lupus and has to go through chemo twice a week and she is fighting and still going out and shooting her bow and she will probably have to do the chemo the rest of her life because of the Lupus. She was pretty inspirational and I ordered some pink wraps and fletches and thought about starting a thread so that everone can show their support for her. What do you think


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In for the ez... & more tunes too!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks doorbuck your a good dude


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

some pearl jam


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what everyone give up and just forfeit the press to me


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well again for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Did anyone get on the thread that was titled " A Thread for New Archers" there was a young woman on there that has Leukemia and Lupus and has to go through chemo twice a week and she is fighting and still going out and shooting her bow and she will probably have to do the chemo the rest of her life because of the Lupus. She was pretty inspirational and I ordered some pink wraps and fletches and thought about starting a thread so that everone can show their support for her. What do you think[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm in. I've been shooting pink wraps & pink vanes for awhile. Just lost my mother-in-law to breast cancer in February and my mother has battled it also. Plus that pink on pink combo has great visibility. Not alotta pink in the areas I hunt. Wish someone would make pink reflective wraps. THAT would be cool. I'll have to check with onestringer.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Again and again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

once more.
In.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Boy, Jerry is gonna need a big hat!


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Truu


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

He has a big hat it's called a computer that picks winner oh I mean me.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<in>>>


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there boys and girls... watch out


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In I is again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Whoa lordy looks like I's gonna win this here EZ Press :cool2:


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Man, I could really use this right now!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Winning is the game and I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I would abuse this press putting it to work. :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Who boys not so fast on the draw..... :darkbeer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cowboy up...let's throw a saddle on her...:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom....:usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin' for a win...I is in boys


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

In in in in in in in in in.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A great give away from South Shore Archery!!! :thumb:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon in and sit a spell.... :cheers:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a great press that I will put to use.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

U weave your spell your eyes beckon me......:cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again and some rock and roll also.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Have I entered this yet?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Really liked the AC/DC last night.
IN.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

This hour I mean?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Open them boiled peanuts and help yourself to a taste of Georgia. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> Really liked the AC/DC last night.
> IN.


Anytime is a good time for AC/DC. :cool2:


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to rock :guitarist2:

Check out this 7 year old drummer, Avory Molek playing along with AC/DC. He will be a legendary drummer when he gets older. He has bunch of videos on youtube..check him out.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin'


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the winner of the easy press has entered the thread


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hey


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

oh damn I didnt mean to say that out loud:embarres:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Vintage concert footage of early AC/DC...Bon Scott days. :cool2:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

just checking in , not my entry .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still here for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win...:nixon:


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom :usa2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

little man can just plain rock. My son might have been that good if I wouldn't have said to him Zach If I hear those drums again I am going to throw them out the damn window


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dorkbuck33 said:


> just checking in , not my entry .


Afraid your going to miss something huh !!!


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

EZ Pressless


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Peace :usa2:


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: Tenacious D


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

7 Years old that kids great.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rock it. :guitarist2:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

olarbear::RockOn::blob1:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## Joe van (Nov 3, 2011)

im in thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.....


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow!


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump it


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow that's fast


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Littering and, littering and


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in again boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right here is another chance


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Heres Johnny :icon_1_lol: That was the closest I could find to an axe


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and if thats not good enough for you then you can kiss my elfin:elf_moon:


----------



## coatimundi01 (Oct 18, 2013)

In in in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in....to....WIN


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Heyy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the EZ Press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

me too


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ilhunter997 said:


> Heyy


I am just funnin and really just trying to amuse myself, starting to get really bored and tired


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

not lasting much longer


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

i#Xs


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Life was much simpler with a bow stringer.
Bump for a nice press to tune my bows.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Howdy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

nice pics those looked like they were in great shape how old were they


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the blue and white ones look like they are fairly recent


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here to win it I am in it


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Lalalala


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Let's go bucs


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

last one for today good night my fellow AT'ers


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

You a PA boy Jayson


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dodgers suck


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> nice pics those looked like they were in great shape how old were they


Most are still in production and even competitive, the Hoyt is out of production.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I have this for sale here in the classifieds...LIKE NEW Condition...A Olympic Recurve.....Win Win Inno Max & Win Win X Power Limbs

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2271287


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

If your close by and your nice I will let you come over and use my press after I win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in




Tim


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

In it to win it.




Tim


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in Boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it I got it I got it :dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom I am in brother


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Holla


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Sweet jesus......it's another shot at the EZ Press.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C/mon. Let's win this EZ Press


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> If your close by and your nice I will let you come over and use my press after I win it


Careful what you wish for 

I think owning a bow press in the sticks is like owning a truck in the city.
You always have a line at your door on moving day.

I have a whole bunch of friends just waiting for me to break down and buy a press. Just thought I'd try to win one first lol.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I just hit the win button..... :dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotcha...I am in for another chance :darkbeer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's Dance :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in it to win it. :tea:


----------



## inflict501 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still rocking for the win.


----------



## jhubbdo (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## bryanlenig119 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up...... let's take this to 6000 posts


----------



## rsm7334 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm in....Thanks


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will be at 6000 before you know it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

One more before work


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it....:banana:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> We will be at 6000 before you know it.


Oh yea no problem. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool beans...I am in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## barwin06 (Feb 17, 2008)

Pick me pick me lol got to be in it to win it. It's great that y'all do this.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Also another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

bump for you Jerry, please put me in again. Thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win a EZ Press


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in Boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another time and another chance to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Donkey Kong!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Postin' to win the EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

BOOM BOOM BOOM that is the sound of a win. Count me in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

End of the night in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Iza see a win comin' my way people :cool2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Midnight bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep again please to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a great give away from South Shore Archery!! :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets hit that 6000 here for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again for an EZ press!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

postin' to win it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gettin close, gettin close!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

rockin' another post! :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: I feel a win comin' on!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets hit it and I want to win it.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yes I do yes I do.....:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on Right on.....:cheers:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again, again, again got to keep on moving on for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom again I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No deer to hunt till the season comes in so I'll just win thin in the meantime.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here to win


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Freedom yes me get peace not till I get in the woods.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

October 1st is our opener for bow hunting here in Illinois


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Less than 300 to go to hit 6000. I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom :cool2:


----------



## BowTechBuck (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rock it :guitarist2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What time could we hit 6000 tonight? I still want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> What time could we hit 6000 tonight? I still want to win.


I doubt if we will hit 6000 tonight


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it...I am in.....I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom Boom I am rockin' for a win :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Blistering in for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well worth a shot. Want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go for the win here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again...I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Speeding for a win :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still want to win got to have it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just don't wreck want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pounding out the posts


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on CC. I'm holdin' the road man. :car:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bring this to me in PA.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Heyya


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: I got this :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal YankeeRebel.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The postage will say Casey,Illinois ...:cool2:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can't get out of 2nd gear I can't drive 55.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Easy does it.....I'm getting it done...:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I can't get out of 2nd gear I can't drive 55.


Love Sammy Hagar


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a favorite with Sammy Hagar singing. :cool2:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mee


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got I got I got it. :nixon:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Tttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it.......


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To All Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hiii


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep I loved VH with David like Sammy better on his own.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must win must win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good tune.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like Di** in the dirt.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

The weeknd


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

.xo


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Might be right may hit 6000 in the morning.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

This guy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

up for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Yep I loved VH with David like Sammy better on his own.


I agree


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep lets go for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Giving it for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How much do I want the press bad I need it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Getting late all worth it for the win.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Buu


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In .....:nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

At least my kids are in bed no fighting let me win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup fighting kids gets on the nerves.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That is no lie I love them but when they are going at each other it's nuts. Let me win.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'm so fresh


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Guy


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Big


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Sean


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for another chance


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Rip


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more for a win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again...I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ayyy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeeep


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Party


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another....:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet another


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yee


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

move over here I come


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there...BOOM


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Movin' on up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I is...I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon c'mon let's do some winning


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Still pressing for the EZ Press :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another number and another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom I am there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on for more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another.......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I is in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another before bed time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in...to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

right there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am rockin'.....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There I am...I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

win...I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another for a win :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I is...I got this . :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

sliding in for a win....:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

3 more for the night


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

2 more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

1 more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

BOOM this is the WINNER!!! :nixon:


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

I want it !!!


----------



## jgill17 (Jun 28, 2014)

I want in!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

I am in thanks


----------



## N7XW (Oct 31, 2011)

me too...


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ytt


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok lets win got back up kids beat me today I am out of work bad back so I am stay at home dad so for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Never give up on the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Running hot I'm giving em all I got Scottie for the win at 3:50 AM.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to get that 6000 for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am the boogie man don't look under your bed I'll be there for the win.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

Sign me up to.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again I'm a nut at 4:05 AM for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will hit 6000 by morning.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Like I said Big City Nights and I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

just like the Lotto got to play if you want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Is it hot in here? Must be the heat from the press I'm going to win hope.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come together right now over me for the win. Not to many people know that song is about coming together over him while he is in his grave as he is rotting in it. For the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

4:15 What's going on? I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YankeeRebel where you at now? And I still want to win this press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets see is there anybody out there? Me for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must be some other late or should I say early nut like me out for the win?


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meee


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Everryybooddyy


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Only 1030 in Hawaii


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Silence really can't believe it well then it's me for the win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

I hope this is a live video drawing


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well wish I was there never been but would love it I'm sure. Me for the win at 4:28 AM here.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gotta beat YR


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't see that happening but sounds like a great idea. Again for the win here.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Alaska state troopers is on


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

These boys getting high


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bc I got high


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR in in bed :sleepy2:.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

I was gonna win this press


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

But then I got high


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Blah


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And I am rocking for the win.:guitarist2:


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Laahh


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I thought how in the heck if I'm the only one posting will I make 6000 but may happen now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nah I want to win here. I wear sun glasses at night so I can see the light :shade:


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I must win. :BangHead:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I must be crazy oh wait I am and I knew that already. For the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I hear black helicopters circling my house or I'm going crazy trying to win oh I live by a army airport so that's not why I'm crazy so for the win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jurassic pstk5


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Let's go I can do this 6000 to win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Park


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm watching ID Investigation Discovery. Love the things that go bump in the night for the win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Looper


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Rainmaker


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now a League of Extraordinary Gentlemen Sean Connery.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Little more than 100 to go get it done for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I need a :smoke:.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And a win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Man I need this


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

World poker tour 8


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Douglas Fenton DDS


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yawwwwn


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Upp


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here another round for the win.


----------



## jayson2984 (Oct 13, 2010)

Bill perkins is a cash cow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Getting tired there? come on in for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gonna love it if I win oh wait I am got it right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You can't see me coming for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Get me some coffee here and ready to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it brewing ready to go for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hazelnut coffee smells and taste great while I wait to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Caffeine yum and again to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can do it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok 5900 only 100 now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will hit 6000 lets go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Getting light out 5:35 AM wish it was like that during our season here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can make it to 6000 anyone else ready.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man thought there would be more on here now than just me for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still going strong for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on now post up guys or gals.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Really well then for the win again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello nurse!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey , i am awake now .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dog wants out , be back in a minute


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

So close, yet so far.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What? In for the win here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There we go. I want to win.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

What's shakin bacon


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now where is that YR get up.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How do these guys get in the woods before it gets light out?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here for the win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

We can get there b YR wakes up-


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

They must have had a good run last night


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh the Dukes of Hazzard are on now. Oh and for the win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I want a press also , only one entry wins


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think so lets hit it before he gets up he said we could not do it.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

It was page 225 when i stopped last night


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Love the General Lee lets hit 6000.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I will do my part !!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

One more - ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well keep it going here for the win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

DAISY DUKE , HERES TO MORNING WOODS .:dancing:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

3D shoot sun. - Monticello ,Wi -


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Boss Hog is from Bradford PA I went to school there also Zippo Co is there. For the win.


----------



## beanhill911 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

How many to go now , 6000 is coming fast .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My kids are sleeping all is silent in my house. So for the win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

YR is gonna need theropy and some meds when he doesnt win .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have been going strong to hit 6000 must do it.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I hope he isnt suicidle , he might take it hard .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea I have posted a lot but wow the amount he did. And again for the win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

pressed for time , time for a press.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

bump , winning is cool


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

60 more ,c'mon


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

in this again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well hope not.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

20 ea. and we are there .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here I'm in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Up for the haul and the win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor guy was rockin out all night . It was insane .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want 6000 to show YR it could be done.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

He is gonna shocked . 6000


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

fitty to go !


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

One more , gotta pee


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well nothing insane about rockin out all night. For the win and to 6000 I go on my way.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea I have had many pee stops through the night want to win worth it.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

False alarm , it was just Daisy yet .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it got to win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Moon Mist tastes good this morning .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Almost there.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

This is border line silly .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Woo I'm gonna get there.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one more for YR .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I agree but what the heck.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Woo hoo! Work is almost over.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Those other guys are not in it to win it .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Daddy needs this press.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Stick with us Iowa Man !! 6000


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't think they are I want it bad.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Good morning all....IN.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Four letter word - WORK


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not many more to get there.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Now we got a big hitter in . Morning !


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<in>>>>


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hit um hard let get 6000.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I am sticking with it for 6000


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Shoot um up why not I want to win.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hoyt man is swinging !! lets do this thing .:darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

25 More lets go.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well had it let me post faster would have been 25.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have been going along time to hit 6000 must hit it.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel . wait - its a train .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one entry please


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here for the win and 6000.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

and another one


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah , cant rapid fire . 1 more


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One entry is never enough I'll keep going.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

oh so close , in it


----------



## CharlieNY (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Closer.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

my post count keeps rising as well , i must be special or something .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Need it want it got to have it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

maybe i should look at getting 3000 for me ?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

what are we playing for anyway ?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I want it.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

i smell it . 6000


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There gonna get it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

am i it ?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

#6000 now that has to be lucky.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hoyt man wins 6000 !!! we did it fellas , sorry YR .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dang you oh well I still showed YR.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still gonna win the press ya right but there is always hope.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Time for a smoke , i'm tired now .:set1_applaud:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Look at that YR 6000 reached I hit it hard to get it hit by morning but it got done.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Another ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes I'm very beat but my kids will be getting up and need there daddy so no rest for the wicked or old I should say.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dang site would not let me post faster or I would have had that 6000 well that's ok I'll just take the win instead it's all good.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Love to have a press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a lucky day #6000.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in in ....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Want to win and boy am I sleepy but that's not going to happen for me.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Still another 9 days folks. Good luck!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just keep entering I guess so be it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Some day the mountains might get me but the law never will. But I want to win.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Me again....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here for the win boils down to raw luck.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hope I have some.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What! No YR yet slacker.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go for the win here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How about a win for me here?


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Would love to win this press!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes, yes and yes I want to win it I can send my address as soon as you draw it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Thorpe729 (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Never hurts to wish big.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

Entered.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR your letting the AT community down here where are you we need them tunes to keep us alive.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh no you didn't I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:RockOn: For the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey could happen.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh me too.


----------



## warhammer (Sep 10, 2005)

Put me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for a win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What's going on AT how about a win for me here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

#6000 in again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<in>>>


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Good Morning my fellow AT'ers:tea:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all IN.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how is everyone this fine morning


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up hoytman your at it bright and early


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again here.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

IN, this time i AM winning!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets all go crazy here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be back need a few min of shut eye and I mean very few.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great day.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Perentie I think you have had to much coffee, settle down, take a breath, your not winning anything


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Where is rebel, all that chain sawing yesterday must have worn him out


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how bout a little music


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Guess what day it is?


----------



## poobear (May 14, 2008)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

if ACDC doesn't wake you up and get you going then nothing will:rockhard:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

strikerII said:


> Guess what day it is?


the day I win the EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Well another day for everyone to post up for a chance to win an EZ press from South Shore Archery Supply. 
Thanks for the generous offer Jerry.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes Jerry this is an awesome contest


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance at a great press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In...


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

It would please me if you gave me the squeeze me for my bow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

nice jschins how long you been working on that one


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes very nice touch there jschins.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know that was pretty original


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

There once was a man who tuned his bow without a press
This caused him such duress
So to avoid the stress and fix his mess
He entered in a chance to win an EZ press


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Good one striker, and it didn't take long.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cmon striker it's supposed to flow, I don't think that was your best effort C+


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey just out of curiosity and for a discussion topic what is everyone,s set up when you head into the woods this season


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

did everyone turn off their computers or what


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in in .....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

It's hump day.
In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

What day is it ?:llama: HUMP DAY !!! You have to pretend the llama is a camel


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you guys are slacking today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this press will be mine


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

only 9 more days


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

moving next wednesday


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

will look great in my new basement


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll be using my Strother Wrath, 60# @ 28.5", Gold Tip XT Hunters with Slick Trick 100 gr. Magnums on the end. For ground blinds, Strother Wrath SHO, 62#, with the same setup.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

strikerII said:


> I'll be using my Strother Wrath, 60# @ 28.5", Gold Tip XT Hunters with Slick Trick 100 gr. Magnums on the end. For ground blinds, Strother Wrath SHO, 62#, with the same setup.


Nice Striker. Planning on taking my 11 year old with me a lot this year so I will also be spending a lot of time in a ground blind this season. Good luck brother, put some back straps in the freezer


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

My set up is in my post but it's a Bowtech Experience 60# 27" draw with Easton Carbon Injexions weighing in at 399 gr. Not sure of broad heads yet because I am still debating on replacing the Deep Six inserts because the broadheads that I want to use Dirtnaps are not available for them. If I don't switch will probably go with the Ramcats or slick tricks.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am alive..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Morning fellow EZ Press contestants. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another waking up post for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Coffee is helping...


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good luck to all who are entering. :tea:


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Geeze, everyone wants something for nothing.... Haha, me too!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press and a great giveaway.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in in ...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Sean243 said:


> Geeze, everyone wants something for nothing.... Haha, me too!!!


Posting on a give away that requires you to post ISN'T getting something for nothing technically...LOL


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

yup


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in with a grin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok....who farted? ukey:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like rain here...grrr


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Only eight more days to post.
IN.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<in>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in in.......


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Nice Striker. Planning on taking my 11 year old with me a lot this year so I will also be spending a lot of time in a ground blind this season. Good luck brother, put some back straps in the freezer


My "kids" are 25, 22 & 21. With college, they never hunted with me, except my son for turkeys. But my son and younger daughter do shoot 3D. trying to get to a shoot soon, but with their work obligations, it's tough. Although my daughter has accompanied me on summer crop damage hunts in the gb.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

morning Rebel


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for a win.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

in for today


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> morning Rebel


Morning mpetrozza


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lookin like rain here too, but supposed to be significantly cooler tomorrow:thumbs_up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' the EZ Press entry :guitarist2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am supposed to be doing homework right now and have no desire to open my books or should I say Ipad


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

instead gonna try to secure the win for the EZ Press today


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Was waiting for Yankeereb to sign. When's the music start?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wow we have had over 1000 posts in less than 24 hours they have to be going bat s**t crazy at South Shore trying to keep track of all these entries


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> instead gonna try to secure the win for the EZ Press today


Sounds like a plan Stan. :tea:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey, I put the entire ACDC greatest hits up about an hour ago


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

mpetrozza67 said:


> i am supposed to be doing homework right now and have no desire to open my books or should i say ipad


focus, focus!!!!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I might be feelin a little country today, might have to break out some Garth or Toby


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> wow we have had over 1000 posts in less than 24 hours they have to be going bat s**t crazy at South Shore trying to keep track of all these entries


I am sure he will use a computer picked system to draw the winner.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

strikerII said:


> focus, focus!!!!!


Just not feelin it Got a 100% in my Geography Class and a 98.5% in my Water Science so I think I can blow it off for a day and I will be" A okay"


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I listen to Aldean and Gilbert when I get a country mood...lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> I am sure he will use a computer picked system to draw the winner.


No, I read a post that he left about 50 pages back saying that he was taking the user names and making an entry for every post sounded like he was doing it by hand but I bet he wont make that mistake again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

get it 'A okay" because I have an A in both classes. wow tough crowd


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey anyone looking for a fanny pack they have a Tenzing 720 for $45 on Camofire and that is a smoking deal, thats like 50% off


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

be all over that fanny pack if I needed one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this press is mine


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> No, I read a post that he left about 50 pages back saying that he was taking the user names and making an entry for every post sounded like he was doing it by hand but I bet he wont make that mistake again


I honestly thought he was joking.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well back with you here for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Something like this Number Generator

http://www.randomnumbergenerator.com/


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I really hope he was joking


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I haven't listened to Garth in ages sounds pretty good. Just saw a live Nickleback video of them doing friends in low places that sounded pretty good


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry YR the fart was mine. We hit the 6000 where were you.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I haven't listened to Garth in ages sounds pretty good. Just saw a live Nickleback video of them doing friends in low places that sounded pretty good


That would be different lol


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got to win here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

has anyone read the " Does My Bow shop Suck" thread. What a knucklehead


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must play if you want to win and I'm playing so let me win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> That would be different lol


it was pretty good they only did the first vesrse and the whole crowd was singing along. I don't care if your a fan of Garth or not I think everyone knows the words to that song


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure if I have or not. There are so many posts about poor service that if you read one you have read a thousand.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> it was pretty good they only did the first vesrse and the whole crowd was singing along. I don't care if your a fan of Garth or not I think everyone knows the words to that song


Oh yea I like Garth. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool Beans I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And another....:cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> Not sure if I have or not. There are so many posts about poor service that if you read one you have read a thousand.


this is a brand new thread it's at the very top of general archery discussion. OP is getting lit up it is kinda funny


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' for the EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So guys or gals I want to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this is hilarious


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets try that again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am reading that post now.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

*** not working


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Friends in low places wonder where I have seen that oh wait my old friend before I had kids now they are gone not really true friends anyway.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I could not ask for better friends than my 3 Amigo's my kids. Drive me crazy at times but there always there for me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Customer damages Bow/string and thinks the cost of damage should be on the shop or the manufacturer. Crazy!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

some people should not be allowed weapons


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for the win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I cant believe they only wanted money for a string


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> some people should not be aloud weapons


Agreed


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh win why yes I want to. I'm with you on that it's to bad to many of them already have weapons.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets win this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

releases malfunction but if that was the case he would have whacked himself as I did just yesterday, the release certainly would not have flew out of his hands


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

Confussious say.. Man who go to bed with itchy butt, wake up with stinky finger


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I cant believe they only wanted money for a string


Yup...he would have bought the bow here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again......


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again for the win and I don't want to hear about stinky fingers yuk that's nasty.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I make sure I don't go to bed with a dirty butt don't know about ya all but I do.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for the win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

He also says who ever smelt it dealt it so don't be leaving them around me then blaming me I'll bust you.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

post count is getting up there on this thread


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well can't wait to see who win's it me. me, me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Your a bit low on your post count keep going there.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in the saddle again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Working and posting...gotta love it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in Boss


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Keep em' coming guys how high can't we get it?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gonna be 10k by the time it's over


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Kid are up and now I'm watching Sponge Bob Square Pants gotta love Patrick.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my count is low because there was a problem with my account and they had to reset it so I lost all my posts and feedback and then I was basically not on here for the past 2 1/2 years because I could not shoot my bow so found it hard to be on my computer and talk about archery


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I feel lucky :dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> my count is low because there was a problem with my account and they had to reset it so i lost all my posts and feedback and then i was basically not on here for the past 2 1/2 years because i could not shoot my bow so found it hard to be on my computer and talk about archery


wow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah Patrick kills me, always liked watching Phineas and Ferb with my son that show cracked me up too


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know about 10K if you can do that I will be amazed I can tell you that. As after doing all that to make it hit 6000 I think you will be ready to hit the mental hospital after that many on one thread in that time frame.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing on


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but now I am back and shooting again and can't wait to put some backstraps in the freezer and then shoot spots this winter. Might even shoot some ASA again next year


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for a chance at a great press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I don't know about 10K if you can do that I will be amazed I can tell you that. As after doing all that to make it hit 6000 I think you will be ready to hit the mental hospital after that many on one thread in that time frame.


I didn't mean my post count I meant for the thread


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I agree I would be a total loon if I spent that much time on here


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh there will be meat in my freezer this year along with that EZ Press I want to win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Can't win if your not in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My problem is I think I do spend that much time on here oh wait not a problem still don't think I could hit 10K on one thread and that fast bonkers.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want this press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here I want to win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me too YR.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Really could use it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

My daughter has been complaining for 3 years now about not having any venison to eat. She was raised on it and prefers it over beef


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Playing to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still not going anywhere till I win or drive myself nuts if I loose.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta have it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)




----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't remember the last year I did not get one as my kids are the same daddy get a deer so I put it in the freezer for them nothing huge hope this year I do hunt it hard and wait till the end waiting for the monster. I have got nice one's before just not lately.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Playing to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets try this one again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Press on


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I can see that every one is getting excited and nervous because its getting closer to the end of the month. At the end of the month someone is going to win a sweet press!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Racking them up


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

yawn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I love shooting a a great buck but a doe tastes pretty damn good and they are plentiful here in Pa


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want this


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

chive on


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know I have been checking out the EZ tune attachment on Lancaster's web site


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta have it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't believe in killing off to many doe's in my area so I usually get a tag every other year for doe I did not send the last two years but got bucks both years so this year got my doe tag but if I get a buck the doe's are safe and I won't shoot a doe till the last week if I'm getting skunked by the bucks.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

It will make that press even sweeter


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing on


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Jjjj


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post to win


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it is a little different for you, your more up in the mountains but hear in SW Pa they are much more plentiful and need to be in my freezer


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I want this


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I seen 7 smaller bucks walking together right past me last year I do believe that is due to letting some doe's live to reproduce not over populate kill some but wipe out the heard of doe's the bucks will leave your area for a place that has them. And I want to win did I say that before.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In please


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

YankeeRebel said:


> I want this


I'm with ya on that.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Need this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Dedicated


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

boom


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta have it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes some areas have more doe's if it's that over populated kill them and eat them.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Deer for lunch


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Racking them up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Bucking the odds


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How about the win for me?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Wanna win it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The season and the press can come anytime to me now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well, well counting down the days for both.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

not ready for the season yet


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

glad it is still more than 2 months away


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So let's go already.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hunting public land for the first time since 97 or 98


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta have it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am fresh backstraps on the grill just ate one from last year not to long ago but not the same as fresh and need more to eat.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pressing haha I get it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## barwin06 (Feb 17, 2008)

BOOM !!! Mind blown lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

time to play


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I lived in Montana for almost 3 years and we only went through 1 side a beef the entire time we were there ate Elk, Moose, Whitetail, Mule Deer, or Duck almost every day had to mix some chicken or pork in there every now and then


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Need to make some more deer jerky yum cut my own deer make my own steaks and jerky make it all worth while as I have got deer back from butchers that tasted and smelled like a gut shot and I have never in over 30 years of hunting gut shot a deer have missed but never gut shot one.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh and let me win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing on


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I just had moose and elk and mule deer not to long ago all gone such a shame.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I used to get fresh duck from my kids my family doctor every time we saw him, what a great guy me and my daughter love some pan seared duck breast with a peppercorn demi glace


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Moose is the best red meat that I have ever eaten


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

By the way I want to win while I'm at it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife said I'm crazy I have to agree but oh well it ok.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shooting to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh and I told here it's ok cause I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want it


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Need one of these bad boys!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta have it


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Got strings to change and bows to tune.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Not to mention a bunch of friends in need of the same.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want it bad


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ym cmb


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Peace!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

post to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

play to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah yeah GBUSA we all bows that we need to work on and have friends that want us to work on their bows too.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

so stay away from my press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ready to win this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shooting to win


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah ME


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

pressing on


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think it is time for some lunch anyone else hungry


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

another try, thanks Jerry


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

i got this


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing on


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:iamwithstupid:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What you mean my press I'll let you use it you will live close enough in Butler.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

shooting to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to win and good luck to everyone but I still hope it's mine.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta have it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hope I get this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Let's go here to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

its a pressing issue LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One press and only one will win the force is with me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta be in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Press on


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing situation here!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My I looked at my post count last night and it was only 12,100 something look now I really want it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta have it


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

Here we go... In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bevis and Butthead and I'm in for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Want it need it got to have it oh yea it's mine.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing situation!


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressed out


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

pressing on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

i got this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sanjay & Craig is a heck of a cartoon also love it and I am Craig for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I need this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not if I get it first win here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta press it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh Yea says Macho Man. For the win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing issues


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Green eggs and ham for the win what the heck I'll eat it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm hungry and I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta have it


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pressing your luck


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want this


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in.......
Need the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Nocking out the posts LOL


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

***in***


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

This page seemed long and I want to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no need to press the issue


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing my luck


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pressed for time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

want to win so I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must be the Rabbit Fruity Rabbit Trix are for kids and this press is for me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I need a cold compress for my head after reading some of these press posts


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like the cartoon Rabbids invasion also and I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta enter to be the winner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gettin er done


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I miss saturday morning cartoons


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

want it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

need this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lack of sleep dose not help I know first hand but I still want to win as crazy as I am now starting to see things that are not there at least I think.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## Stuarts.ham (Sep 19, 2012)

In!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oldies were the best.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Time to PRESS the button


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want this thing


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Oldies were the best.


 I always loved the Looney Tunes


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing my luck 2


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Always thought they should have made an R rated version would have loved to see Wile E catch the Road Runner or Yosemite Sam say I hate that fu88ing rabbit


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

{ got this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

mee too


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Want this


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Press for success


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta keep pressing on


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing Times


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in the mood for some Floyd


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

always thought it was dress for success


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A very pressing issue


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

who are you trying to impress


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press to fit


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pressing on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotta keep PRESSING the button


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press to open


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pressing concerns


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

good one jbuckles


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press to close


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am impressed


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

need to press my bow


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press HERE to learn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

If I don't win this I will be depressed


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

No PRESSure I got this


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Making an imPRESSion


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

YankeeRebel said:


> No PRESSure I got this


impressive


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Perfect Press Every Time


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

woo hoo 1000 posts:darkbeer::cocktail::dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The PRESSure is building


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Full court press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you guys are so im*press*ionable


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Very PRESSing subject


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

OK, OK, just a plain old, I'm in.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

don't get the wrong imPRESSion


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

just pressing around


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

strikerII said:


> OK, OK, just a plain old, I'm in.


thats not very im*press*ive, was the *press*ure getting to you


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Quite imPRESSed


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

all this press talk has made my brain hurt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

stop the presses


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't press it out of shape


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ow that hurt


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Dont press it the wrong way


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

i am in


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Keep pressing the post button


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got to have it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

full court press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had to take a break to eat like I said I was hungry in it to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Steelers start training camp in 2 days


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I had to take a break to eat like I said I was hungry in it to win.


slacker


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

just pressing on


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There you go when you hit 1,000 your at least on your way.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

want this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know I slacked but malnutrition is not for me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I am want to win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

such a pressing story


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now that I ate I have snuff and cigs and caffeine I'm good to go.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So true pressing it is.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

.....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

jbuckles39 said:


> such a pressing story


that was such an unimpressive attempt that it got me depressed


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All the way in it for the press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got to love the humor on here relax don't do it unless it's me for the win then go right ahead do it.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press 1 for english


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep wow got to win think I pressed it the wrong way staying up all night on here all good I'm fine I think.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press it and forget it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

something else to listen to


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win it :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can see strait I think well I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Press 2 for the EZ Press


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press to play


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

humor is good


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What will it hit tonight? I want to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hot off the press mpetrozza67 just won the contest everyone else can stop pressing the issue and stop posting


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't think so good one though.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Dont press the issue


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think there have been around 450 posts since I got on here this morning


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must stop the insanity already just say I won.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressed out


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And a lot were you me and YankeeRebel.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hey


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah me too


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here.


----------



## deafcon2 (Sep 6, 2010)

put me in!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

tell me about it I am starting to get finger cramps from the keyboard


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press x to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Alright I'm winning I hope.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

2pac or biggie?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I wonder what the record is for the most posts in a monthly contest thread because I think that this might have crushed all existing ones


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm pressing I'm pressing hope it works win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press to be tied


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

2pac all the way


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I believe so crushed then some.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

praying to the press gods


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There is no tie here so good luck.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

guys at southshore have to think we are idiots


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press and run


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

tired of seeing this damn ad for 24 hour wristbands


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me to for the win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press and release


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I need to get that program for the keyboard that just lets you talk and it types for you


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I pay the ad know mind just the win eye on the prize.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Just pressing the envelope


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That would be great me to. Oh for the win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press ENTER


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know where you can press your lips if you think you are going to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here, here another round on the bar please.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sorry that was just rude


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Im not gonna press my luck on winning.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

man I could go for a drink might have to head out for a while tonight


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

entered... thanks


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

A good vodka tonic with some Russian Standard vodka


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

bubp


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh not for me but I will take the win sorry. :elf_moon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You head out you will miss the win don't do it.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Press The X in the top right corner to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got to win I think it's as much a game to see how high we can get the count but want to win still.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who me I won I hope.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Heading for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that little elf ass makes me laugh everytime I see it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Do need a smoke before my win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

rebel you must be busy today because your slacking off with your posts


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know I thought that was funny.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom :usa2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

disgusting habit cc122368


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

In yet again....Thanks!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know what's up with that?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I just came across a yt video that was drill sergeants going nuts on recruits, I do not miss those days


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> rebel you must be busy today because your slacking off with your posts


Yup been working on my nephews bows and now I am gonna go and reserve mine...I don't like the center serving I used this past Saturday...it's already fuzzing.....cheap stuff. Think I am gonna use some BCY 62XS .021


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

are you a lucky little lady in the city of light


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

mpetrozza67 said:


> rebel you must be busy today because your slacking off with your posts


Lol


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know my heads not right told you I pressed it wrong last night did ya think I was joking? Ha, ha for the win.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I press things up I press things down.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

already fuzzing and you just served it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in this


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must win in all seriousness.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> already fuzzing and you just served it


Yes it is some old serving I have that I usually just use for tieing nock sets.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that sucks


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

do you tie nock sets on all of your bows


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom I is in Boss :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Let's blow it up today must win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> do you tie nock sets on all of your bows


Yes


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I never tied them on anything over 35" ATA I just never thought it was necessary


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

use them on all my hunting bows though since they are all under 32


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My girl 4 is walking around playing a Harmonica how cute while I wait to win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

sserp


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the Z Press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

4 is a great age


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to a park on Fri with my kids that better not be the winning day I will smack my head against the wall for real.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I tie one above the peep and one on the inside of the D-Loop in the bottom.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

glad my son is almost 11 now though because we can do so many things together


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in .......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Everyday is a winning day till August 1st CC..Then it's a new month to start all over again brother. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

!!!! In !!!!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

kid likes to shoot his bow almost as much as I like to shoot mine and you should see him with his airgun, birds and rabbits shutter when they see him with it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> glad my son is almost 11 now though because we can do so many things together


Hunter Safety Course in already for him? :thumb:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

not sure I can do this for another month, might make me cuckoo for coco puffs


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> kid likes to shoot his bow almost as much as I like to shoot mine and you should see him with his airgun, birds and rabbits shutter when they see him with it


I hope he is taught that he eats what he kills.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

She is so small compared to her sister 5 but she is going to be my scrapper she goes after her sister full fist punches and other times is just the sweetest thing you have ever seen but glad she can take care of her self when she grows up I pity the boys she will kick there a**.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no he can't hunt until next fall so I was going to take him sometime this fall or even over the winter


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah my daughter was the same way she is 23 and only 4'11" and sometimes she scares me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know YR but computer could pick from that day if not here can't win right but it's for my kids more important than the press just a joke.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

jammin to some Beatles


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats the age for kids in Illinois


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all in for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

It's hump day, and raining.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Heck she scares me more than any guy she can be wicked you would never guess it if you saw her when she was being cute.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Enjoy them while they are young because they grow up way to fast.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to win by the way in case you did not know that.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

sserp


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> Enjoy them while they are young because they grow up way to fast.


way to fast. I can't believe my little girl is graduating from college in 2 months


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

we were all aware of that cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know that 4-5 and already growing to fast for me I tell my wife I'll kill any boys that go after them she thinks I'm kidding not.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I actually feel bad that your not going to, but I will let you use if you want


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What is this contest this for?

THAT'S RIGHT A BRAND NEW EZ PRESS.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok was not sure if you knew but now I know.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all over this .

IN.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

man I almost cried at my daughters high school graduation I know that I am going to be a mess when it's her wedding day


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am pressing on to a win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok well if I win I'll let you use it if you win you let me use it sounds good to me.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hoytman is a funny guy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sounds like a win win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2: there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

such an awesome song


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wedding day it won't get there like I said I'll kill every boy that goes after my girls never find them so it's all good.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press is a pressing subject


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

good luck with that cc. I used to say the exact same thing


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

My daughter is almost 16 now and I teared up when she won the National IBO Triple Crown.
She works at her archery like nobody else I know, shooting almost every day. She is shooting right now getting ready for worlds.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What is hoytman all over oh yea a new EZ press I want it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Although I did come very close to putting one of her high school boyfriends through my kitchen wall, and would have had there not been a stud there


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know on the daughter thing but while there little I'm allowed to say that till I actually do it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Getting a place ready for setting up the EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I tell you I can see it happening for real.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thats awesome hoytman and I guaranteed that I would have too, tell her I wish her luck


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh and by the way I want to win alright.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like flynn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

kid brought my daughter home sloppy drunk at 3 a.m and just started laughing about it. If my wife would not have been there I would definitely have been in jail. Actually surprised he did not press charges on me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I is in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can you just carry the EZ press down to the basement for me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a pressing issue


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

seems like just this morning my post count was under 1000


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hold the presses!!!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

another great tune


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok lets win here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

All in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I call


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me winner.....just not late for dinner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and take the pot


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

On like Donkey Kong


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

He would be dead even if my wife was there I snap and it's to late till someone's hurt. When I was drinking a lot I was the nicest drunk till someone pushed there luck I would say quit while your ahead my own brother found that out then he put me in jail. I always said I never wanted to have girls cause I know how I am now two would not change that for the world but I can see the day coming.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok I need a break gonna go launch some arrows as soon as Come Together is over


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll take being late for dinner if I win the press I'm good. Time for eating when the day is done or the prize is won.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell cc kid was such a scrawny little weasel it would not have taken a whole lot. I never even hit him and he was crying like a 2 yr old


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So let go want to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I did have my hand on his throat and pinned against my kitchen wall and fridge though


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok one more Beatles song


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There is a lot of big guys that way too.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this is the winning post right here


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like the Beatles a lot.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

sserP


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Are you sure cause I don't think so I think it's right here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I know I am only 5'6" and I have dealt with guys who thought they were tough just because they were big all my life. especially when I used to own a Harley


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Got to be on page 666


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

No I am sure


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

at least pretty sure


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotta have it


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

666 for the press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Need this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the long and winding road


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

EZ press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

want this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

seal the deal


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hot Fudge I want to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets do this


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

One more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Playing to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Number of the Beast.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

6666


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cant win if you aint in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

we need serious help.lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

pressing on


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

I thought you would have given up by now Yankee lol, hope all is well bud.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

esaelP sserP


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yankee is hardcore trying to win this press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Alright must go get the mail I'll be back.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh one more first.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

mpetrozza67 said:


> yankee is hardcore trying to win this press


Yankee is the definition of hard core lol


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:horn:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sheesh I was gone like 15 min and only 5 posts


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok back for the win my computer was real hot smoken up the post since last night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back we will work on that.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What the heck I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wonder if I can make it all night again like Ronda Shear used to say UP ALL NIGHT.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea baby for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Loved the old headbangers ball.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:faint:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ok now.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will see after tonight though.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:set1_violent002:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey get it home anyway you can make it work.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What's for dinner guys seasoned breaded fried then baked chicken here with mashed potato's and gravy. And in for the win here.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Toonchie


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Holla back guys I'll keep it going.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have hauled two deer on top of a car before and I thought that was bad. The bull is almost as big as the car, but it works to get it home.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ggg


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Kids got me playing Uno here while I'm waiting to get lucky for the winning post.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thia or curry we think


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

As long as the car moves make it work.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing my luck


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Holla


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

one more time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that bull looks like it is going to crush that car, would love to drive past that on the road though


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The BabiesRus ad is Eat,Sleep and be diapered well the ad for this is Eat no sleep and win.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Pmw


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Would be something to see riding down the road that's for sure.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

every person he drives past is doing a double take


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can you imagine driving like that from say Montana to Pennsylvania


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Every Witch Way But Loose he ate the whole god da* bag of oreo's


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

damn forgot to ship my release back to Tru Ball today


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now that would just be plain nuts.


----------



## fallfrenzy (Jun 28, 2009)

Fingers crossed for good luck!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey cc is it really windy up your way today


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Caught up with the win are you well I understand there is always tomorrow.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

luck has nothing to do with it fallfrenzy this is all hard work and dedication for the EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not yet but there was a huge bolt of lightning and real dark as I stepped out to get the mail up the road I went right back in now the sun is out crazy.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another one


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in it to win Where is Yankee? He must have pressed it real bad.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how about that press


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Its a little overcast but really windy thats why I only shot for 20 minutes. It was blowing my bow all over the place


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Should be able to hit 7000 tonite sometime.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

press me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:first: For the press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

E ZZZZZZZ Press. This I need.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell at this rate it will be at 7000 by 9:00 p.m.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's do it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in. Now off to cook dinner


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:bartstush: I could not help it I'm running on empty and will be all night deal with it for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I want this press


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wish this contest ended tomorrow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Gonna be a long 8days


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I remember a time when I was young me and my friend in Erie were along a road mooning people and by chance his Aunt drove by she did now it was us and we did not know it was his Aunt but she had a pistol in the car and started shooting rounds at us as we ran down through the field with our pants around out ankles tripping on them the who way then when my friend got home his Aunt called his mother and was telling her all about the moons she was shooting at we laughed so hard about it. I'm sure had we got hit it would not have been so funny.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep you are right long is the word and I want to win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all stoked up and ready to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets get this post count up


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

we have talked about this already cc. The press is mine


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I think I might get new curtains for the windows for the EZ Press room.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok want to win 8 days come on we can do it might be pooped out till then I'm sure I will loose some steam by then.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

mine


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<in>>>>>


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

curtains! really


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thats just sad hoyt man


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sad I tell you


----------



## SwampBottom (Apr 15, 2012)

Innnnnn


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

And some new paint on the walls. I want the room looking sharp when the EZ Press arrives at the house.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

crazy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

running out of things to type


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Got to have the room looking great for when everybody shows up to check out my new EZ Press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

who wants to help me move next week, I'll buy the pizza and beer


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

need a press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

there going to think your a nut job when you point at an empty space


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Be back later going to shoot some archery with my daughter.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

don't everyone volunteer at once


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

wonder when the owners/mods are going to ban stuff like this for using up server space


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right on for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

have fun


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

probably have to buy something to get a real chance at winning


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom Boom....I am in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:dog1:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

:fencing:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The press won't care what the room looks like I won't lie to ya.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

YankeeRebel said:


> Boom Boom....I am in


about 4,000 times haha


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:slice::darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

But don't count on it being there or your house mpetrozza when it will be at my house.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For real for the win here.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again..


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

He can use the curtains to cover the bare spot where the press would have set if I did not win it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If you pick me up I'm always in for Pizza and beer I'd help.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And that beer would be a early party for the press I'm going to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

back again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Holla for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

beaverman you live a little far away but I will save you a beer and a slice


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Alright, alright I'm going to win this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't be mad when I win be happy for me ok.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What kind of beer/ For the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey lots of fun here though got to admit it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Budlight


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm getting hungry for chicken now I can smell it baking yum won't take me long to scarf it down and be back in the win.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm in thanks


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not really a light guy but I would drink it I'm not that picky when it comes to beer unless it's rot gut beer Natural light or Ice yuck.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That stuff was fine as a kid more of a refined taste now love me some Canadian beer or dark beer or amber.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Yeah I am a dark beer guy all the way. Ever tried Great Lakes


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

In again !


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

winning it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I can't believe I forgot to send that release to Tru Ball today. You think I would have remembered since I still have a slight fat lip


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can I please have this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

its *press*urized


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where did everybody go to. can't take the *press*ure


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back from dinner stuffed and for the win.


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

I won!!!!!! LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I did not leave I would sit here and eat and type but had little ones to feed and clean up after. Still here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea LOL. As I won and don't call me surely from a classic Airplane.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still going to win.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Put me in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How I want to win I can not count the ways well if I count the hours I have been awake may do it.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nature Boy Rick Flare Woooo.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Wow just wow


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok again for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh dang now my girls want to go for a walk I'll be back as they come first hang in there guys.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

put me in coach


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

back at it


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm ready to play


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this press is in the bag


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

centerfield


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine will be in a box


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

contest over


----------



## gordini47 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yo enter me in the dwg


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Press me one more time baby


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

GBUSA what does your avatar stand for


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

almost looks like the symbol for combat engineer


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this is pure excitement


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

Bump


----------



## gkn0315 (Mar 31, 2011)

And again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> GBUSA what does your avatar stand for


It's the emblem for the city of Wolfsburg Germany.
I'm partial to German cars.
Although the one I'm driving now was built in Chattanooga TN.


----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

*Great Archery Dealer, 
SOUTH SHORE ARCHERY SUPPLY 
Best Customer Service!
Fast Shipping, Excellent Products
Wonderful Outdoor Equipment!
You Have Questions? That's What They Love!
Offering, Outstanding Solutions, To All Your Archery Needs!*


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone know what day it is?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gotcha, it just had me curious


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Im in !!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Come on....


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

do you know that we have put in over 2000 posts since yesterday morning at 6 am. It was at 4840 at like 6:07


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

love that signature wildman


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Only 8 days left for Jerry to send me my press. Thanks Jerry, you rock.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Your are so right it's in the bag alright for me mpetrozza.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well then lets see if we can do more today I'm in for the win here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what I tell you about smoking crack cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just one I'm all in here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know I need to quit doing that crap ha, ha not me not that stuff.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How late can you go me I'm in it for the late night.


----------



## bullshooter62 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Been drinking coffee all day it does not do crap to keep me awake but I like it. :ranger:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ok I think we will see I guess.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

getting ready to head out the door in a few


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hoping a few alcoholic beverages will help my back feel a little better


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

give me my press please


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pretty please


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Had to take a break to leave feedback for a good trade I did that is just cause for a break oh in for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

so in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no excuses


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Could use that for my back but not while I watch the kids.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What cut me some slack here I was going all nigh last night well ok in for the win then.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Giddy up!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:dog1: running in for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can,t wait to have a drink, I don't think I have had one for like 2 months


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

starting to get a little tired


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok why did my dog quit running dang gave up on me.


----------



## yocum (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh if your getting tired and you drink your going to sleep won't see you up tonight.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

your gonna be out as soon as the munchkins are in bed


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am not getting tired I was talking to you sleepy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah he did now he looks like he is taking a dump


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me are you nuts I thought I was now I know we are both nuts.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

6900 wooooo


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That would be a good reason to stop running kinda hard to do both at the same time.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In in in.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In !!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok I'm going for the 7000 soon.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Press is mine.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Whadda ya think, 10,000 posts by 7/31?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you won't make it past midnight


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I think 10,000 easy


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My 5 year old love America Ninja Warrior just found it on she screamed.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I think so if not more.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Could use a win here


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We are on our way to the win I am. I bet we made the highest count win thread.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell it will be at 7000 in an hour


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

those dudes are seriously athletic with a lot of upper body strength


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

By midnight yes on the 7k


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

they call this one the press block


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

That's alotta posts.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am coming on like Freddy Flintstone


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up Freddy yaba daba do


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Roger Dodger


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

anyone thats local were headin to the Black Horse in Bridgeville come get a drink


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's rock and roll


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am not driving so I might even get a little drunk


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Win for me for sure.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I will be slurring with the keyboard when I get home


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

They call me crazy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey cc I wanna know how many posts that me, you, and rebel have since sunday


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Midnight we will be at 7000 soon.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shooting bows


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah crazy like a fox


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know how you would go about counting that many.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thats what I said be there in 10 minutes


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look at the turd cutter on that!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It would be interesting to know how many be the end.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know that I sure as hell am not counting them


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Girls girls girls


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Catch a tiger by the tail


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep 7000 will be here in no time.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

haven't heard that term in forever


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no time at all


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

60x does make some killer strings


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

10,000 by friday morning


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shoot'em up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I caught him and peed on him then let him go.


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me gone just don't call me late for supper


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah he does just made me some flo green and flo purple for my Admiral


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll take it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rock this place.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

they are awesome


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I am boss


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Bump


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just about there 7000.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

best around


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can't be beat


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep 60x makes some awesome strings


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok lets do this.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no way no how


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

best on the planet


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not yet come on.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A big thanks for South Shore archery for putting on this great giveaway.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this is the best thread on AT


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

none better


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is here count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Tom ex-wolverine makes great sets also try his out won't be sorry.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

going to the bar I am out


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There you go YR Toms are great.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah thats what I heard


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Be there soon.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

never tried them though


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Drink a few cold ones for me brother


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going for the 7000.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but hearrdthey were good


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

7000 by 8:01


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I want one I need one I have to have one


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I need one after this.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

midnight what was he thinking


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I think so.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In it to win it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

must be an under achiever


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gosh.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

see that 8:01 now I am gone. May the force be with


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Winner Winner!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in with a grin


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dang site must wait between post what the heck I was on it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Come on like Donkey Kong


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now if it was just a reg post it would have let me hit it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Sing me a song you are arsinger


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Who is wantnng snow?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh no not that


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will take 80 degree weather any day


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The only thing snow is good for is the track a deer in.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Gotta love tapatalk


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Except when I'm in a tree 80's a little to hot but no snow please.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For those about to rock................IN.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I will take 40 over 80 everytime


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I scream you scream we all scream for easy press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I would not know never had a deer go more than 40 yards at the farthest.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get it all out


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Will 7000 be lucky?


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope so and I hope it's me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again man


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What is this contest for?




For the EZ PRESS.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Can this work like a polish election and I call I win...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I love being in a tree but if I can't have that yet I'll just win the EZ press thanks.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Gotta be in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am accounted for


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am back and in again.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Ship it baby one more time


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I really want to press things....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope sorry guys it's mine I feel for ya though.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win it I say


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello EZ Press


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## MntnMnWV (May 28, 2010)

in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I believe I am in again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I gotta say...I will take it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Freedom :usa2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have got a spot just about ready for the EZ Press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this thing


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Peace :usa2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time is starting to run out better get your post in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will give this EZ Press a good workout.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Alright let me win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I believe people are wearing down.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yup step right up and see the bearded lady with the worlds tallest man. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is there Boss


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in >>>>>>>for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Serious as a heart attack I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me too trust me.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need a EZ PRESS!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

me too me too me too


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Let us post for the win.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

yep


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I say hey.................... http://www.randomnumbergenerator.com/


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

HEY HEY HEY I am in....


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> I say hey.................... http://www.randomnumbergenerator.com/


So did it pic your #


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.....


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I bet it picked mine


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey get up off that thang James Brown man I loved Animal House and the Original Caddy Shack.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Does anyone know who won last month?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> So did it pic your #


2 times it did...LOL


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great time.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Love in it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Great old times they don't make um like that.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> 2 times it did...LOL


Don't forget there are the numbs in the classifieds also


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I rolled the dice and...........I won.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick my #


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know who they picked last time but computer is picking me this time I hope.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well lets win.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine mine! mine mine! lucky #7095


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Wouldn't it be a sick joke not to really give one away


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This contest has grown alot bigger than I thought it would.
But then again it is for a EZ PRESS.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

true blue and tattoed


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

They could just be sitting back laughing at us trying our hearts out to win this thing.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to sit back and take a EZ Press break.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win......


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in either way


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am back from break.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there......


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't win if you don't play


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Am in I is in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

These are some posts. Great offer South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Here go another


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for a win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again again I am


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

If I win this thing you guys can use it anytime you need.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

What's up yoda


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Man these posts just keep piling on.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Heros and zeros


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I want this press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey nice offer octane and. If I win, I'll pay the shipping!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I didn't do it I swear unless it's the win then I'll take the blame.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Always another


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Your not the only one. Thought you went out for some back "medicine"?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We all want it to bad only one will win me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

My garden is doing well this year.

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back in the saddle again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Cc you are going to be sooo disappointed when they draw my name


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like it may rain in a little while.

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press Rockin'!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I did but I am waiting for my brother and watching the buccos


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Easy Godzilla


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rolling on a river for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

But the rain will be good for the garden, but.....
A EZ Press would be even better.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Just think, if Last Chance were to price them more reasonably, how many of the hundreds of AT members posting for a free one, would just buy one from SSA. 
I certainly would.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Using tapatalk I think I might have a problem


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Krokus


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Think it might be you who is disappointed when you see cc122368 up for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

What all are you growing Hoyt man


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Much more fun to win in a contest though.
In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.......


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I need this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Pirates are winning 5-1 if anyone was wondering


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR you like Helix?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Fastway


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Corn, beans, tomatoes, cucumbers, squash, lettace, carrots.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back from gluing in inserts.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

GBUSA said:


> Just think, if Last Chance were to price them more reasonably, how many of the hundreds of AT members posting for a free one, would just buy one from SSA.
> I certainly would.


Should do a group buy discount type thing through Jerry.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time for a EZ Press break.

BOOM I am in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like Krokus.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

JTank70 said:


> Should do a group buy discount type thing through Jerry.


Great idea!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in Boss


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in in ..........


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

What's that????

I can't hear you over the sound of me WINNING!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

more posting comin' atcha


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

GBUSA said:


> Great idea!!


Usually happens when I am showering or shi....never mind.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Any of you guys going to the IBO Worlds?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Believe it I am in :cool2:


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

GBUSA said:


> Great idea!!


Other press manufacturers should do the "group buy" thing too.
Sure would move some presses out the door.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> Any of you guys going to the IBO Worlds?


 I wish I could but they don't have a known class. LOL


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I got the press it was so EZ


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is becoming a very Pressing situation fellas


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok back to consuming alcohol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

BOOM...I is in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Have fun boys


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

JTank70 said:


> Other press manufacturers should do that too.
> Sure would move some presses out the door.


We should have a group buy section in the classifieds if we don't already and I've just missed it.
I think it's generally just specials run by individual businesses, and I've not seen any actual group buys going down on here.

Good thoughts JTank70, keep crapping lol


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Getting close to bow season. I'm supposed to be out at the farm on crop damage permits but it's been in the 90's and hit humidity. Kinda turns ya off.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it I got it......:dog:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cutting trees here has came to a stop too...too damn hot!!


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> This is becoming a very Pressing situation fellas


that is funny stuff


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to press my lucky


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for a free EZ press from South Shore Archery before the group buy happens


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like Donkey Kong!!:killpain:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I like to have the new fletcher from Last Chance!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a EZ Press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe next months giveaway could be a set of 3 of them Last Chance Fletchers. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have just the spot for this press.
My house.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Need it


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

GBUSA said:


> We should have a group buy section in the classifieds if we don't already and I've just missed it.
> I think it's generally just specials run by individual businesses, and I've not seen any actual group buys going down on here.
> 
> Good thoughts JTank70, keep crapping lol


lol
ukey:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That would be awesome!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hers and his or is it his and hers? LOL


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Free is better than group buy no doubt.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

On for a new press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Love Fastway but it linked me to Triumph loved that.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin'


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

*in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in for the win win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's weird CC...Here is some Rock Candy


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

That's a good one, a pressing situation.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Put up some more tunes.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No I got to listen to Fastway but after the song it had a link to Triumph witch I did not mind at all loved it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all for you guys getting together for a group buy.
This way I don't feel bad when I win this EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must win this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok another one


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't worry hoyt man you won't have to feel bad because it's coming to me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

And again. How about posting a longer diatribe?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want the win it here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotcha


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

for the


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here what happened to mpetrozza he get drunk and go to sleep.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

This really increases your post count.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Chime in there brother you still with us or in la la land.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

up and at em


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

let's get this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I'll get a coffee and a smoke and be right back I don't smoke in the house cause of the kids.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:elch:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

great prize


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back for the win.


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

And....Once more


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One more time for good luck!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2: I is in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

...


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

Another try


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where is the rock YR?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

atta boy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Trying to get fed brother...I'll post tunes in a few :cool2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I guess I'm going again here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Very understandable YR sounds great.


----------



## jpenz7 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: got it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good offa heyah.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got to love this place and South Shore thanks for the chance.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gonna win face it press is coming to me.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In in in.


----------



## NBmathews (May 15, 2013)

I'm in for sure thanks!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Eastwood Unforgettable was a great show. Want to win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am back for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well then I want this press.


----------



## holler head (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.
The EZ Press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another entry here


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am pressing for a win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Last one for da night.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again..


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still no mpetrozza he is slacking slacker get back here and get busy.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The eve. is still young.
In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in in .........


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Bing Bam Boom I am in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We have post to post people.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Will UPS be able to deliever this to my house?
In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Getting windy out rain is on it's way.
IN.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I think some people are tired.
In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This press will make my life so much better.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<in>>>>>


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets see drink coffee and post and win seems easy enough.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Anybody can do it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

******in******


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

once again......IN.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

and number 2 for me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The answer is no UPS will not be able to bring it to your house as it will be on it's way to mine. And what people are tired are you kidding me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Number 2 what's that?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I is


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I lost count some time ago.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Gotta luv it!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR's got me beat but he got me started on this every time I seen how much you posted it got me hyped up to get in on it now I must win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in I am


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Glad to see people back.
In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on CC get it brother


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am crazy now that's for sure must win this press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I say that I am IN.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with being a little nuts but I have past that now point of no return.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Twist of fate they are sold out of the EZ due to this thread and all of the post.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Only break I'm taking is to get my girls to sleep then I'll be on it for the night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That must mean I won.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In for another


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

7311 post, 293 pages.
I believe we are all past the nutty stage.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In for the count.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Turn that up boy!! :guitarist2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep accept the newcomers.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Watched the video for Accept balls to the wall.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang video no worky on the phone.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm all in for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's keep this going


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to get this press need new strings on the bowtech


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Plus do some fine tuning


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again to jam


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My eyes are blurry but I'm there for the win I dominate.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

8 more days boyz


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In to rock on.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon let's do it


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Only the strong will survive.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in .....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh Hum I want to win it.


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am ready for the win!!!!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am stoked up about this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Ruttinbulls (Jul 5, 2011)

In again. Thanks.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

*******in*******


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:drum: Drumming in for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another Ozzy


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Man THC Freakin rocks


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I never heard of them before but I likey thanks YR


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to play


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

octanevane said:


> I never heard of them before but I likey thanks YR


You are welcome.....some great tunes for sure. I'll post a couple more NEW FINDS I found that you may also enjoy. :nixon:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> You are welcome.....some great tunes for sure. I'll post a couple more NEW FINDS I found that you may also enjoy. :nixon:


Sounds good


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

If I win PowerBall tonight, I'll be doing a weekly EZ press give away on AT woot!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

That is mighty nice of you


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I am in


Me too


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you really want to win this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ozzy for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know I do


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in >>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump it up


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Lets do it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In agIn


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Zack could jam that's no lie not Randy but close.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Woo need to win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Any Texas boys In the house?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What's up lets get the post rolling here.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick me I'm the one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

18 min. No YR. Did he give up?


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Man


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

This


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Press


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hola


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One more must put my kids to bed but I'll be back for the win as always.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's keep it going


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Here we go again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

He is still on so must be getting some more tunes for us. I'll be back.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I bet we can reach 10,000 post.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

And again


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Uno mas


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice


----------



## gsxr_kid (Dec 24, 2010)

Back in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Rock on


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One for the road


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Me me !!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is there Boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

BOM BOOM BOOM


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon boys....saddle up


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Back at it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gitsum


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's Right


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok kids are asleep I'm back for the win lets go here.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Off to work...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I was thinking YR another all time great band for sure Kiss seen them a few times.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well lets go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Almost page 300 lets do it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I need a press want to win it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just switched bars stoli and tonic


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcRJAUhwqzY&sns=em

Here's a good one


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Such a great drink


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Are you still in here mpetrozza?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh there you are.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got coffee and smokes I'm good for the go.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

At it again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where is my darn remote?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh my god worst karaoke singer ever


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh yea.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok I'm winning this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in like flynn


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who knows I do it's coming to me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

maybe next month CC


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

One more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

YUP I am in to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin on again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will abuse this EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry guys I just got a message saying they drew early and needed my address. So no need to keep posting guys


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will see but good luck to ya and all the guys who are busting it here we deserve it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok octanvane I'll buy that not.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

The bench is cleared out ready for this EZ press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still going strong.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

cc122368 said:


> Ok octanvane I'll buy that not.


Lol it was worth a try


----------



## huntcrazyinCA (Jan 2, 2008)

In it to win it......again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Killer....I is in :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

all in there


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I laugh when I'm creeping but you don't hear me at all I'm the Ripper.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want it coming for the win here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Dude seriously never heard singing this bad I think my ears are bleeding


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

For the 1000th time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Put me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea me too.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

More coffee here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR how about some Billy Squier and Jethro Tall.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets rock here.


----------



## Rob5589 (Apr 28, 2013)

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got it in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> YR how about some Billy Squier and Jethro Tall.


Git-r-Done man


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How you guys doing?


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not that computer tech or I would post it up.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Last one tonight


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in Again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal YR thanks needed that.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

GTFO. Its mine


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Dude seriously never heard singing this bad I think my ears are bleeding


What kinda music you listen to I listen to it all pretty much. 

Except rap


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Oxy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Who doesn't like some SRV

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWLw7nozO_U&sns=em


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Gurwery (Sep 3, 2013)

Wow, this is my last. 
Good luck to All.

Peace Out!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow honestly worst singers ever seriously they are freaking terrible


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Thc


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Wow honestly worst singers ever seriously they are freaking terrible


U the only other young guy on this thread?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

And again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Having a good time and another friend will be here in 5 minutes


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Yoo


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Where is everyone


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Dude look at my post to u moetrozza


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Definitely getting drunk and enjoying the hell out of it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Need ear plugs


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Worst music ever while at a bar


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am 47 so not all that young


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Worst music ever while at a bar


Maybe u will like this 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ISsJBfG3D6I


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Back for more


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Molly


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: :usa2: :nixon:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Holy crap I am going to sleep like a champ tonight


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Winning this press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: :usa2: :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Yolo


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Stunt


----------



## yoda (Sep 14, 2002)

i am in and shipping ons me
friend just imported/brought one to Australia its nice as 

last chance anywhere in the world :0


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I'm talkin right now


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

inn.......


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Faded


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

rage


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

out.....


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll be as shocked as this guy if I win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Give me some


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Fun night out on my way home and had a blast really needed this


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

It's all mine


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Fun night out on my way home and had a blast really needed this


What did you do?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


> in there


Did you see that vid I posted


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Back one page on the bottom


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

E-z press plz


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom goes the dynomite


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Woke up in jail on a cold concrete floor.....


----------



## jgill17 (Jun 28, 2014)

Pick me!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wow that dude went BOOM BOOM!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff50316 said:


> Did you see that vid I posted


Yup... he went BOOM BOOM.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

You don't have to worry about being shocked because I am winning this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

back at home had a great time and really glad that I went out for a while. Even though I somehow lost $30.00 I still had a great time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> back at home had a great time and really glad that I went out for a while. Even though I somehow lost $30.00 I still had a great time


It happens easily in a bar. :cheers:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Faded


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gone done another


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you huys have not been very productive while I was gone only have 400 posts in the last 6 1/2 hours and that is pretty weak


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

I don't sleep


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

But I am here now and I will get that post count up


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for the big prize


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

please don't be disappointed when that press comes my way


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I mean I was even posting entries when I was out at the bar


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you cant see any new posts on tapatalk the only way That I could figure out how to refresh it was to start the whole App over and that restarts everything and is a real pain in the butt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you guys should have had this thread over 8000 by now


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what a disappointment


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but I will survive


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where is everyone


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

your sleeping aren't you cc


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I knew you would not be able to hang tonight


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

inside the outside


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this press is mine


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here for a few more


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no one to stop me from unlimited posts


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

love South Shore and the Easy Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

thats right ...go unlimited...there is no rule...lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I deserve to win this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another :nixon:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up Rebel


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I do too man


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how you doing


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am fixin' to call it a night brother


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I wont argue with you on that you are one dedicated archer


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

how'd ur evening go man...besides losing $30?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I wont argue with you on that you are one dedicated archer


I live and breath it every day. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but you already have one so I really need this because I don't have a press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how was your evening


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in...again.... for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery!! BOOM!! :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

mine was pretty good


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where is everyone else at


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> but you already have one so I really need this because I don't have a press


This is for my Nephew who has been shooting with me for 3 months now. He shows a strong desire to shoot, to work on bows and to hunt...so I am doing this all for him. He posts on here too :thumb:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

looks like it is just me and you


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> where is everyone else at


zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

good luck to you brother


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> looks like it is just me and you


for maybe a few minutes them I am down for the count


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 was talking so much smack earlier I told him he would be crashed by midnight


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> good luck to you brother


To you too brother. You deserve to win such a cool Press mpetrozza. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> cc122368 was talking so much smack earlier I told him he would be crashed by midnight


IKR...lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lost freakin $30.00 tonight and it kind of irritated me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

oh well just me and you


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Take care and get a few more posts in brother. I'm gone. Cya around tomorrow. L8r :usa2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one of us are going to be the winner


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> lost freakin $30.00 tonight and it kind of irritated me


easy to do in a bar. U could have dropped it and someone picked it up and stuck it in their pocket. lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I just want the end of July to get here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> one of us are going to be the winner


It's a possibility. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this contest is going to turn me into a loon


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I just want the end of July to get here


 a week left to go...LOL


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have had more posts in the last 2 days than I have had in the last 4 years


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> this contest is going to turn me into a loon


Already has me looney...posting non stop and not getting nothing done...think I'm gonna pay the kid to sit here and post for me...LOL


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I have had more posts in the last 2 days than I have had in the last 4 years


LMAO!! I know right...you're making up for being a lurker...LOL


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

not sure how long I am going to last tonight I did have a lot to drink


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> not sure how long I am going to last tonight I did have a lot to drink


Put it to bed man


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am gonna bail...need to crash...enjoy and post up brother. Night :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I actually wasn't a lurker I had a problem with my account afew years ago and the admin had to reset it and I lost all my posts and my reviews and then I was gone for like 2 1/2 or 3 years


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dont really care about the post count but it looks like I have never sold anything in the classifieds and that make things a little more difficult to sale


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

good night I need some zzzz's myself


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am going to be cuckoo for coco puffs by the end of this contest


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

would really love to have this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

without spending the $500 on it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it is definitely worth the $500 though


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dying out here


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the tank is pretty much on empty


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

will talk to everyone tomorrow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Goodnight AT


----------



## TTU17 (Jul 24, 2014)

Such a great press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am out


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Last one before bed


----------



## The Hermit (Jan 7, 2007)

Still want...


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok another


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Give it to me baby


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In it again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Work is overrated


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In !!


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm back again!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Good morning, in again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks like rain, in again.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice day here.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#7670 Hello EZ press


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And another one bites the dust


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And another ones gone


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Another ones gone


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, I'm gonna get ya too


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Another EZ press bites the dust.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I see everyone is still trying .


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

in again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Press Time!


----------



## Dabo72 (Jul 1, 2008)

Winner


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

One more time!


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

One more for today...


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

In for today!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Morning bump


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

One more time.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh 7700


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:ranger:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Entry


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

For


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

The


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

EZ Press


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Coffee


----------



## srss (Apr 28, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## stiffarrow (Jul 13, 2006)

Put me in, please.


----------



## Rredle (Jul 14, 2012)

Put me in. Thanks!


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

in again


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

sserp


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in !


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Mid morning bump


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yep


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

In again for a press!


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Up please.....


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

In for today


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Morning .......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again im in.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another day to play. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right I am in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's dance . :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Easy now.....I am in...:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Git-r-done......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is becoming a pressing situation......:cool2:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

How abouta a great hand for South Shore Archery for putting on this great giveaway? Thanx! :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's get it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon c'mon.......more  please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can count me in :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am coming on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I come on the front stretch......:car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes I am I am in.....:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I go. :car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in boss.....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it I got it. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I need more coffee....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Shoot'em up........ I'll bring the coffee....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Coffee coffee coffee coffee....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep I am in this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Bring it on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it coming on......:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Where's everybody at?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im there again:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Breaker breaker has anyone seen the rubber ducky?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's post up and win this thing...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again and again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Coffee I need coffee...


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Im in again. Morning YankeeRebel


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Coming home coming home...... That's right. :car:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Had my coffee. Now dog walking time.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Then down to the bowroom to nock tune then fletch-up some arrows.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Morning there striker. :tea:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

And shoot some arrows.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Git-r-done man.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be shooting my Moxie here pretty soon. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here and in this game.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Trying to get it ready to rock for Cullman Alabama next week.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing through till the end.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Morning there West Virginia. :tea:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Up and at it, in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another day in the contest.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im in this boss....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home EZ I have a spot ready for you.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Bump for South Shore Archery Supply, great offer you have here Jerry.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep another day another chance to win the the EZ Press From South Shore Archery!! :tea:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in >>>>>.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's get in there boys....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In it, want it, need it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm going to be a rockin' for the EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

YankeeRebel, I see Illinois has again changed up their seasons, no late season permits for certain counties and a reduction in firearms permits also. That due to recent EHD outbreaks?
I know up in Marshall CO where I hunt, we had it hit in 2012, lost some nice bucks.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Jet


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up or get off the computer...lol.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Okay


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Ready to start EZ pressing.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What is the next big shoot you guys will be shooting?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

strikerII said:


> YankeeRebel, I see Illinois has again changed up their seasons, no late season permits for certain counties and a reduction in firearms permits also. That due to recent EHD outbreak
> I know up in Marshall CO where I hunt, we had it hit in 2012, lost some nice bucks.


 Yes we got hit hard here in the State of Illinois. Lost lots of deer. I'm not sure my county of Cumberland Edgar and Clark is going to be hit or not I gotta look it up.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice bow the Moxie. I love my Wrath. Most accurate, quietest, dead-in-hand bow I ever shot. Still working out the kinks with my SHO however. Just not used to a 30" ATA bow.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

Back and in for the day


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I was over in SE Iowa that year also and they lost alotta good bucks.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

We have one more shoot and then the focus will be on deer season.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> What is the next big shoot you guys will be shooting?


 The next big ASA Pro Am...The Classic is in Cullman Alabama is next weekend.


----------



## HNTNBO (Feb 24, 2003)

count me in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will be hunting with the Wrath myself this winter. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't wait to get my hands on the New Moxie XIV. :cool2:


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there boss man. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Come get some....:tea:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in yet again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there.. :tea:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Heyy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im on like Donkey Kong......:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it I got it I got it. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is their boss


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bee


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There.....


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in......


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Come on deer season


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this press


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Do they do this every month?


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump it up


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one for the EZ PRESS


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Man YR did you take a month off of work for this contest?


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't wait to put my bow in this press!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again....


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Got the bench cleared off


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

octanevane said:


> Man YR did you take a month off of work for this contest?


I am laid off from Construction....so yes I did. :thumb:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Lovin it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

YankeeRebel said:


> I am laid off from Construction....so yes I did. :thumb:


What do you do in construction? 
I'm an electrician


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another one


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Meow


----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Up top


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's do it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

octanevane said:


> What do you do in construction?
> I'm an electrician


Teamster


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I want this thing


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## OutbackAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm in for the draw.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

all in....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well how upsetting after watching the vid last night from YR my WIFI went down so I missed out but I'm back today.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Well how upsetting after watching the vid last night from YR my WIFI went down so I missed out but I'm back today.


Glad to see ya back CC :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Well time to test and tune the Strother Moxie some more. Enjoy ur day fellow give away contestants. :thumb:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up for another chance to win an EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

YR, relax and become the arrow>


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm hitting it here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks YR I was pi**off I was all up in it ready for the long night well tonight.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How many can I post today lets see.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My two girls are crawling all over me while I try to type not to easy.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh loved the Frampton last night right after is when I got booted off by my computer.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh yea I want to win I bet that amazes you.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here.:RockOn:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rock and roll will never die.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I'm in it for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back for the attack.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sunny out and I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not kidding here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm going go wild today you will see.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR can you get up some Steve Miller Band? That was a great concert.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Want to be in my Lone Wolf in the tree just talked to my mother in next town she was walking down here road and she said she saw to huge bucks in velvet and they darted right out across the road and almost got smacked. I have not hunted that area for about 10 years since I moved out here but it was always great never saw a soul and lots of deer I will be hitting it up every weekend this year.


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Wish I had time to post post post


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want those deer and the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I do post post post see just that easy unless my computer goes down again dang thing I was so mad.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another shot at it>>>>>>


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Computers seem to go down at the worst possible time.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife just ask me if I watched the today show now I have never watched the today show what made her ask me that out of the blue?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt for another shot at an EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That is no lie.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Because it's today?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Wives can be a mystery.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And the WiFi is hooked to her work computer so I can't mess with it and she smiled when I told her I got kicked off the contest seemed happy not cool.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Mystery is that what you call them?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I just made eggs for my girls they ate them now they want me to make pancakes that's all they do bug for food all day long so cute love them so much but could they take a break on food all day long. I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

4-5 How can they eat that much?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to win.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh found out why she wanted to know if I watched today show they released the 50 shades of grey clip on there even if I did watch the today show dose she think I'd leave that on.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rock and Roll Hootchie coo.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Great day for the win for me I feel it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Feel like a win coming strong.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife made soup for my girls they ate it and my 4 year old walked over right after looked at me and said I want a pancake. Ok eggs not 5 min later soup then still wants pancakes my gosh now she is asking for chips must have a tape worm.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where is everyone?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in to win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon entry is in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In in in!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I am for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's try this again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The Madman is here to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Coffee for me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Alright I'm coming to win the press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

123 You can't see me but I'm here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

When I win just have the press sent to the institution they put me in.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

After I got kicked off line last night I out to bark at the moon. Back to win it here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not Paranoid I just want the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am the Gingerbread man I post as fast as I can oh and I've lost my mind along the way.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Off to the win for me.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Double tap boom


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I need this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where are you YR and mpetrozza?


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gonna win it


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't know about them but I'm in iowa


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me, Me and Me for the win right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well Jeff I'm ready to rock on these post oh and I'm winning it so lets get it on.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Coming on for the 8000 post on this thread.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Low and behold here I come.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Got to get it


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh I got this locked up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I already know I'm nuts.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Every post before and after this post has already lost


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How's that? I already have it in the bag.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We shall see about that.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep I winning


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on my way to great things my new EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Keep wishing it's mine.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Better luck next giveaway guys this ones mine.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

#2300 seems lucky.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow I can't wait till it shows up at my door.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this one right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How many post have I got on this? The question is how many will I have till it's over way too many to count.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeehaw put me in


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep boom goes the dynomite


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where my buds at you giving me a chance to catch back up after I got booted off line last night.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I need to press stuff..


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gonna win this guys got it.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Where do I send my shipping info when I win


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I have 3 bows to tune on that new EZ Press


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Hurry hurry step right up. Guess the fat ladies weight and win a date


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dropping the bomb boom I win.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

jschins said:


> Where do I send my shipping info when I win


To my address [emoji12]


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Man if I won, I'd *PAY* the shipping!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Excuse me while I kiss the sky for the win.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Striker when I win I'll let you pay the shipping


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I love it, I want it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh nuts I feel bad for you guys but the press is coming to me.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll even post the first press photos.. unwrapping it and all like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here not going anywhere.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I promise I'll water it, feed it, walk it, and give it lots of love


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

It's all a matter of positive thinking, I'm positive I'm going to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How you gonna post pic's of a press that will be at my house?


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol your dog said he would sell it to me for a box of bones cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Water it you will get it all rusty you don't deserve it as I'm going to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well my dog passed away 5 years ago so better go dig him up. As I have it won.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Wash wax and buff...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All the way for the win it's right here me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't bother trying to keep up just submit to the winner of the press me.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on my way for the win coming to my house.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Woop here it is winner me.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Smoke break still won't stop this win right here.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got WIN I do right here.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got coffee and smokes I'm good to go for the win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Can't watch my own TV kids got that so I will just win.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've got this


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right on for the win.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Posting for the win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I don't know why I keep posting, because one of my earlier posts already have it won


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Winner: CJC98


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My sights are locked on the win.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

For the win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

We have made it over 8000 post.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gonna happen I'm going to win.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

In to win it


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I would like to thank south shore archery for the generosity they have givein me. By allowing me to win this very awsome and well built e-z press. For all the losers out there. You all sux cuz I'm the winner I'm the winner


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going for 9,000 now then off to 10,000 post I'm going to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Keep dreaming I got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Like it or not I'm all over the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hot to win right here.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

1 is the loneliest # there ever was


----------



## huntcrazyinCA (Jan 2, 2008)

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi ho hi ho off to collect my press I go


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on my way to a deluxe apartment in the sky when the EZ press hit my door step.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Duck duck goose. I am the winner


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Yall be posting sad faces when I win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wait for it there it is cc is the winner right here.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Pleasey for the easy


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on fire and the press will be hot on it's way to my house.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gonna win this awesome press to bad guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Happening right here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am back.
BOOM I am in.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry, sorry guys I know you really wanted it but better luck next time.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.
The EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Locked it on the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ........


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a spot ready for the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocked and locked for the win here it comes for me.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great time and a great press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't get to hasty there hoyt man I got this.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What's that smell oh it's a new EZ press coming to me.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Nope, it's mine. I'll let you guys use it tho. I'm generous.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all over this for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Maybe on August 3rd a *BIG* box from Florida will be delivered by UPS to my door.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This has to be the most up to thread on AT right now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it, Got it right here.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I have to say, this free EZ Press giveaway is very impressive Jerry. Thanks.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I have no problem sharing.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

This will definitely top 12,000 posts.


----------



## HIArcher (Mar 3, 2013)

In to Win!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It sure is a impressive giveaway look how many post where else have you seen one this high of a count and going strong.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I'm here to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going to win right here guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Watch out it's a falling boxed EZ press coming to my porch.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up for the lunch crowd.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

What I need is easy. Please send easy to me.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Ups just emailed me. Jerry picked me as winner. You guys can stop posting


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again, to win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Boom this is the winner.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

This is the deal I win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have this for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't worry be happy I know it's hard when I win the EZ press but there is next time.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm like a drag car speeding in for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Need it want it and I'm gonna win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know it tough to see but here it comes the winner cc.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh my what happened to YR and mpetrozza were did you guys go?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No hunting I guess I'll just have to win the EZ press.


----------



## jhoyt (Jul 11, 2002)

In again please,
Sure could use this press in the shop, 
Thanks!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm back in it>>>>>


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Army of EZ press here but I am the king winner.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up, Up, Up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can use it so I'll win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's get this done!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Can't stop it I'm gonna win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

cc122368 I'll loan ya the press when I win it!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm making up for lost time last night so here is the winner.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You mean you want to borrow it when I win it right?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Come on baby!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just gonna happen here.


----------



## CALELITE (Dec 3, 2013)

I could sure use that!!! I need to do all my own bowwork after several misshaps by a bow shop


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Nah, I'm a nice guy. I live in Jersey, I'll bring it over.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Smokem if ya got em.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now that's funny right there but winner is right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Fun loving criminals for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ticking time bomb here for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

YankeeRebel must still be shooting his Moxie.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I am in again...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

BOOM what was that you ask? It was me winning the press sorry.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must be he must be having fun with it that's good just opens up the win for me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That's the way the cookie crumbles when I win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh and again I'm sorry guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In it and all over it here I am.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

324 pages! Yee gods and little fishes, that is crazy! :mg:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All arrows flying for the EZ press win here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm going to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Love when I win the EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gota have it gonna get it.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here it is how about that winner.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*One More Time*


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I need a new toy EZ press me for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Charles Bronson is from right by where I live my grandmother was in the hospital in same room with his mother and he came in my mother was there and got his autograph and my grandmother threw it out what man I would have got it love his movies.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh yea I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How many post can I do in one day lets see.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

EZ win for a what my EZ press when I win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Super win for me on this EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go watch out I'm going to win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets bring it in for my win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know unless it's for the win then I know it's mine.


----------



## huezzn (Aug 19, 2013)

me again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Picking up the pace for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gonna get it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here cc for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm rocking.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Auy


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Howdy I'm gonna win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well now for the win again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here.


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

In!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm there.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm everywhere.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Happening here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What to eat for you guys it will be a non EZ press sandwich when I win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll make up for getting kicked odd line last night wait and see. In for the long haul my wife's not to happy but I said I am gonna win it and I am wait and see.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be looking out on my porch saying oh my what's this a EZ press yep.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Checking in oh wait I never went anywhere.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And not gonna ether.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going to hit it for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go I want to win.


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

one more time for lunch break


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm going wait been all crazy for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lunch break got no time just shove it in while I post.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

God of thunder and rock and roll.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Doctor of love and winner of EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Detroit Rock City and I win the EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Am I the most lucky guy in the world winning the EZ press think so.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm in too.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go again I'm in and going to win.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yankee rebel must be a bot. Wow!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Mine EZ press right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this got to get it.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ned250 said:


> Yankee rebel must be a bot. Wow!


 Thanks for the compliment. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know where he went that bow must have took him hostage and mpetrozza is MIA.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There you are back in it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this....:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on CC....:cheers:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had it while you were shooting got the win handled.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am on like Donkey Kong.....:cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bows will do that. I want to win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I knew I could count on you brother. :thumb:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here to brother lets get it on.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I knew the place was safe with you with u at the wheel man. :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocking the days and the nights lets go.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's get this thing won today boys. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on the case to find the win like Indiana Jones looking for archives.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You keep the rhythm I got to lead..... Let's keep on posting and watch them bleed. :guitarist2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well here we go up up and away for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Grip it and rip it let's rock.....:nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gotcha.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

My hands are itchy I feel a win coming on...:cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

These old men out rock the youngsters.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I am boss...:tea:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well one of us should have it sealed.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right we're old school ...... :guitarist 2: :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rock it cock it and shootem up.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In......


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right on brother I was just going to friend you last night then computer stuck me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Burn baby burn....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4 Hit me up buddy


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Fire fire I'm on it smoking hot.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it I got it I got it....... There's an echo in here. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Was on it's way as you were posting it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Piss on the fire and call in the dogs boy.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep I hear it for sure sure sure.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home EZ Press I have a spot ready for you.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That makes stinky smoke.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on CC. I'm in the middle of a PRESS job right now brother. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for a EZ Press win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup...I is in boss man


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think we lost mpetrozza.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok boyz I am back and posting up for the EZ Press win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me I'm taking care of the kids while smoking up the keyboard.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Let's get this pressing forwards.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We got this.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have to get a few post in then I am off to shoot with my daughter.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Forward I have been on it all day?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Like I said I'm on it in it and all over it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm playing Ono again while burning my keyboard up my kids love it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

She is already at the range shooting and will out shoot me again like always.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR you should have seen my 4-5 year old girls sitting o my lap jamming out last night to the tunes you posted little head bangers.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Jamming for the win.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

My oldest son liked watching the AC/DC videos.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Quick smoke break and I'll be back in a min.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In>>>


----------



## souwest hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

cant wait to get my new press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Every time they heard a new one on I had to cover my gibblets they would dive for my lap they loved them all.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Guess they don't know winner will be one of us who have a ton of post on here it just going to happen for sure our keyboards have a magic touch.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The Tattoo of a burning skull on the side of my head was talking to me said I have this EZ press coming my way.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't mind me I know I'm crazy for sure.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ......


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Be up all night tonight I got this as long as my internet is game.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The weather has cooled off somewhat today.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On it Hondo for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Feels great at least it's not sweltering hot.


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In in in!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go rock you like a hurricane for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR how about some Steve Miller Band The Joker?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Love this place.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I need a nap....lol


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I'm here for the win did not want that to slip anyone's mind as I don't have one I'm nuts.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What nap what's that?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not in my vocabulary.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going in for the hard blow and the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I popped a few Oreos for the sugar washing it down with a coffee.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up up up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:rock-on: I wanna rock.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm here


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey YR you did not fall asleep at the wheel again?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got the helm here if ya did.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Whoop whoop


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ready to go here I'm on it.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

EZ PRESS here I come


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey hey hey i am in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Pow Alice right to the moon.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Keep em coming


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For the EZ press that is.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All over it.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

How about one more just for good measure?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What are all these post for?

The EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Pop goes the weasel for the press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

74 deg. today and was 90 deg. yesterday.
Great eve. to shoot.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know but I'm having fun posting the up like a storm brewing.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Keep the post count up guys.
I am off to the range.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm too busy right now be time for that after I get my press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ready for it.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I suppose one more will do the trick. I wonder how they keep track of how many times people enter....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back from my smoke I'm hot on it.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ctc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

They don't a computer picks who wins. I wish I knew how many I got in or YR crazy many.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got fire coming from my finger tips.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lightning coming from my eye balls.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Get to 9000 here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in for it.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Im ready!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there...didn't nap but I should have...I am beat!!! GRRRR


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can't stand some of the new cartoons but my girls love them so I'm stuck.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got ya get in there YR.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll rock it non stop.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.;


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Except when the wife gets home from the store I could just see if I sat here posting while she put the food away think I would never hear the end of it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That won't take long I'll whip the food I the fridge and be back on in no time for the win for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

123 Win for me.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

×/+&:# /


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ready set I win happens just like that.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

winning


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

>>>------------------------>


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

yup


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I do believe I had 12,100 or 12,200 somewhere in there when I started today could be a little more but close as I'm on it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Can't stop this the win for me.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I am hot on the win like syrup on pancakes.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Tic Toc Tic Toc counting down to my win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Crack of the whip for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lost my mind but it's all good for the win I looked and could not find it anywhere.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Chillin like a villain.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

come on I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One that's in it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Chillin like a villain.


on penicillin :cool2:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep your in it for sure YR.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Bumpington


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That will make ya tired.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

u are 2 CC


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on like a rock song :guitarist2:


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

get it and don't quit it. Too legit to quit!! :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Backwards, Forwards and Upside down for the win now I don't know witch way I'm going but I'm headed to the win witch ever way that is I'm going.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

All aboard!!! YankeeRebel's Crazy Train is 'bout ready for take off!! :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me tired na crazy and nuts yes that's me I'm in it to win. Try back around 3 AM I might be tired by then.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rock it!! :guitarist2: :nixon:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Song is perfect for me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in boss man :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Leather and Rock & Roll :cool2:


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

iam in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.......


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon let's dance :BrownBear:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in the mix again.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

D h h d s J hvxjnnmcxsfhbnhsaa


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All over the Priest and the win. YR you post those full vid's it makes it hard for me to post I have to watch the whole thing.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

get it and get it good


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> All over the Priest and the win. YR you post those full vid's it makes it hard for me to post I have to watch the whole thing.


That is called strategy brother. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Little piece of that action :guitarist2:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it I got it I got it............. :dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:dog1: :dog1: :dog1: :dog1: :dog1: :dog1: :dog1: :dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get em' boy.....:dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a pressing situation!! :cool2:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice videos love the Priest my jams.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I'm on it too.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here to win :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in rockin' :guitarist2:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In the


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Giveaway.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A friend of mine and his old band doing this iron maiden tune....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another of my buddy singing this classic....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in it to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All the way.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There ya go and here I go for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea baby.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there a rockin


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hungry for the kill and the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right with you.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still rocking no stopping and winning this press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like it's us most of the way here.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going hard and strong in for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in so deep for the win all good.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Kids are driving me even more nuts than I am already.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I just can't help myself and don't want to just want the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

This old man can go.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bad back and all I'm going strong for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hit 9000 come on here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Pizza for dinner tonight I can do this win win win I'm hearing that echo to YR.


----------



## angus724 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I am!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on the like fly's on sh** for the win.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can do it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Been on here so long now I might have to go find a bee hive to jump in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lick it up for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Off work bump


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

wv hoyt man said:


> What are all these post for?
> 
> The EZ Press.


Don't worry about it nothing to post about here.


----------



## 78ford (May 31, 2012)

I am in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Cant win if I don't play


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Gotta love the EZ PRESS


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had to pee so bad held it to long Turning purple back for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Going to press my luck one more time!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm winning it here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dinner time couple min here,


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Can't wait to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

cc122368 said:


> I had to pee so bad held it to long Turning purple back for the win.


I would have just taken the phone with me


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this EZ PRESS!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow 8410


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

So can we get to 10k post before the dead line?


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I think so.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Post it up


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in I'm in!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's go


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick me please!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Burger time, some grilling while I wait on a new EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go guys I'm gonna win here,


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Better just settle for your burgers then cause the press is mine.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it in the bag and on my porch when it comes.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up up and away


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm stuffed and ready for the night life.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm rolling up the win.


----------



## North Park (Jan 14, 2014)

Boy, the odds are getting slim here. 8400 posts.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Get it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh no my daughter just dropped pizza sauce all over the floor.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

As Emilio said in Mighty Ducks have to go for the "W" sometimes well this is it.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy happy happy


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In early tonight for 12.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow just realized its Thursday!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here for the long haul to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

12 What the heck.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in it all the way woo here we go. Smoke back in a couple.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep in it to win it for sure.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

She's got the jack


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

But what about the press?


----------



## allankuz (Mar 17, 2013)

Count me in - thanks!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

This contest is so good makes me wanna smack my momma.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep the Jack.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gonna win!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for the win. Great offer here Jerry, thanks.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Give me my candy.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want my cake and wanna eat it to for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't ask for much just to win the press so come on.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this...boom :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be here waiting for it I promise.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well one of us do.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bombay go for the "W".


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I won't miss the shot for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey YR bot are your batteries running low.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

At it again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Atty


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be loving the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Need it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who's at it I'm at it that's who for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ready to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Coming at it hard gonna win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin on like a Rolling Stone!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ready freddy


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Get sum...:cool2:


----------



## yurk19 (Feb 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Another round. :darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well well I am winning this one.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

OU812 For the win.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

10k by Friday night?


----------



## OutbackAlien (Aug 29, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for a chance at a nice press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 10k by Friday night?


Fo sure


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Coming at you from joes crabshack!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on 10,000 by Fri.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That's a amazing amount in a short time.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ready freddy


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Keep'n it going


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's get cracken


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nine inch nails for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well mpetrozza must have had more beers than he could handle last night light weight.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still going strong can't stop this train.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I even just took my kids for a walk around the block.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> Well mpetrozza must have had more beers than he could handle last night light weight.


Must have been the stoolies and tonic


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here is the win guys nailed it right on.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Cha ching


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Long Island Ice Tea's or Captain and Coke.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocking the block here.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Loaded and ready to roll.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Stay of the night..... Whitesnake


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Like I said guys Smokem if you got em.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hair of the dog......


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still of the night you must be tired.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nazareth great band.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ready for it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Never quit and I'm on it to win.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Auy


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seen Reo Speedwagon with Kansas and Stix in Johnstown PA that was a great show.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

here


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seen REO in Erie at Hammer Mill in the 80's that was great also.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seen REM in Pittsburg when I first met my wife we went.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in for the win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this here.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:BrownBear:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ace of Spades here for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Gigity gigity


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If ya ain't got em then you ain't got em I do for the win.


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

In again.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

haha


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am so on the win here.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbs_up for an EZ Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Back from the archery range guys.
IN.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Get Shorty.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want this.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Great eve. for a EZ Press win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the win.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again,


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

**** in ****


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How low can you go? All the way for the win.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Great to back for the EZ press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

This is the post that will win it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Smoke time.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time for a EZ Press win.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it..


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

I want to beat cc122368!!!!! LOL


----------



## 00juice (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a spot all picked out and ready for the EZ Press.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in in ........


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again,,,,


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<< in >>>>>


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:hello2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Only part we are missing is YR tunes.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for some EZ Pressing.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on....


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

could use a press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back for the count.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:grin:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm rolling here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Steve Martin in the Jerk come here Sh** Head his dog.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I see I'm gonna win.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it to win it...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press and music.


----------



## ballard5589 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in/////


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hot dog I'm here to win it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

>>>>------------>


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Getting to 9,000 on our way let do this thing.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

It will be mine

8585 has to be lucky


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just call me daddy win cause I got this.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:uzi::elch:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:set1_fishing::fish1:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How about Lampoon's Vacation when Clark is kissing that sandwich then eats is that the dog peed on in the cooler.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rock it all the way.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here I know you can't see me but trust me I am.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I am no where near here


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

not even close


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Stay of the night..... Whitesnake


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In like flyn press me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I never listened to White Snake to much.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I thought it was In the still of the night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well lets go anyways.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well lets rock.


----------



## dclayt (Dec 23, 2006)

Please put me in


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

In for the win


----------



## tmead (May 10, 2010)

Yada yada yada


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I just looked it up I was right Still of the night Whitesnake.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going to win here Back for the attack.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Gota luv it!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going out to eat with the family tomorrow so I'll get it in tonight for sure.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep yep


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ops everyone else hit snake eyes sorry.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ya all went over 21 busted I win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

the only other king of the press is YR so lets do this thing.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Rip


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this tic toc I'm up with the clock all night.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm at it here be quiet so I can work here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm at it again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ok really.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it.....


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope shipping is not to spendy to wisconsin


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

this is me when I win the press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

La Dee Da.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

A press makes doing the twist up and down whole lots easier


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I'm sorry then that you will not have that look on your face cause it will be here.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

You'll have  I'll have the


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

This is you when I win the press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be rocking that press that's for sure.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

wow 346 pages


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You will have to not sleep at all till the end of the contest to catch my post to hope you have a chance at it as I said I got it here don't hate cause I won it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hit it for the win.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Only takes one entry but I'm a over achiever


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Time for a snack I got this here.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

One


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep only one one of mine sorry to tell you.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Two


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again like I said mine.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Three


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Be prepared to wear your self down I'll have you in bed soon while I'm up all night winning.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got the win I do.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Four


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bam got it.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Five


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll give you some won't matter I got it.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Six


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Fingers can go all night but my body gives up at 9 until morning


----------



## joebrenner007 (Mar 4, 2012)

Enter enter.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got it back at the wheel here.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I can drive 55


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok we will see.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Win from within this post


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My bike dose 195 so how's that.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Use ez press to tweak not twark


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go for it here as I got it won.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm just having fun now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

don't hate cause I won't here I like you guys there is always the next one.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where are you YR still with us.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll cover you here.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopefully I will win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again :usa2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm at the helm while I light up the boom.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Somebody has to win it, might as well be me!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in......:dog1:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Speed kills. I would rather have a long brace height...lol


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hmmm. He did announce he was gonna shoot his Moxie this AM. Maybe he got wrapped up in that. He may need a press tho.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for the EZ Press :nixon:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back a rocking.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The Moxie was pounding 12's :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here for another...then off to SHOWER.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

It's all fun n games until someone puts ab eye out.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this under control for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

My Wrath with it's 8" BH is the most forgiving, accurate, quiet, dead-in-hand bow I've ever shot. And that's going on 45 years.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't know how many times as a youngster when staggering through the woods drunk I poked myself in the eyes with sticks I think there petrified now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Another smoke break so one for the win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh my did you guys hear that I took my bat out side and hit this one out of the park for the home run and the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got it I got it right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It dose not get better than the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I won't tell who am I kidding I win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

9,000 here I come.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Non stop right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can feel it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's going to happen.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My girls love Full House they watch the repeats over and over I hate that show now and never liked Bob Saget.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Win it, Win it, Win it here.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm hanging for the win.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice nice nice cold as ice.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

good luck


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I must say what a long strange trip it's been.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for the night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hard days night been working like a dog.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

one more


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this also.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

OK make it two


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Adding them up tonight.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

No wammie no wammie


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm all they way on this win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I'm here.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What were you thinking man I got it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

For a chance


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

At an


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In the sin I got this sold my soul for rock and roll why not the press too.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

EZ Press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:nono: No no I got it.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#8725 Thanks


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Really!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes sir!!


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Too back you'll all spin bankrupt


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am still here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Better look again I'm a high roller.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Spin and win that's how I roll just got it like that.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In for the win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got it nailed it.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

My baby mama says oh no you just didn't


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Here we go, back in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just on it. :guitarist2:


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

give it a shot after dinner


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In like Flynn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon let's get postin'. :cheers;


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's dance :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there it is......my win...The EZ Press :cool2:


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

#ezpress #iwin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Giddy up here I come :dog1:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

rollin' rollin' rollin' keep them post a comin'......♪ ♫ ♫ ♪


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I is captain....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Tytt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Merp


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I back in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Alright I have this.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

don't count me out.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Loved all those shows.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Must be a movie night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Don't forget Wonder Woman.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I'am in this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal YR.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

How about Bonanza.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

How could you forget Batman.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

There is Speed Racer also.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Xan


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Also the Green Hornet.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

And the Rifle man.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Petty Coat Junction.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

And the great Green Acers show.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Big Valley.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I am.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Mission Impossible.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I was just watching the Dukes yesterday morning after the up all night.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Cox


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

They shot Rosco's car with a exploding arrow sent his car up in a tree he fell out in to Boss Hogs car on him some good stuff right there.


----------



## msacc (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm in, thank you.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And I'm in it to win with a coffee in one hand and smoking the keys with the other.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Rocky


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Just so you all know the hat I used to pull the name out of wont work this month, just sayin!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Cheers.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Magnum was the sh** too he got his a** kicked all the time that's what made it more real like.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not with this many post.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ PRESS.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Were on it here Jerry.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Big time post here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Getting there.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in in .......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Just so you all know the hat I used to pull the name out of wont work this month, just sayin!


LOL sorry Jerry. Least you're getting some great entertainment. :thumb:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Last post for the night.
I am in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My gosh I was at 12,100 or 12,200 this morning and all but one post was for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That's no lie YR.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must go for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What's that you say? I say I must win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again. You better get a 10 gallon hat Jerry.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Almost hitting the big 9,000 lets go.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in Boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it...get em' boy...:dog1:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You will need two make it a 20 gallon.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man YR your dog quit running to mine did that yesterday.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to won it :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ready to hit the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Man YR your dog quit running to mine did that yesterday.


Mine was licking gas out of a bowl and then went streaking around the yard, the house then back in the yard and then fell over...my son asked "dad...what happened to the dog..I said," Son, he ran out of gas"!!! . :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think you cheated YR you were MIA for a while napping you were not fair.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good one there.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still on this for the win I'm nuts.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Up all night here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

As I got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How much I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where am I anyway oh I know I'm in it for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well here we go.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I is in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Little more than 100 for 9,000.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I think you cheated YR you were MIA for a while napping you were not fair.


I wanted to nap but never got around to it. A buddy called and I got busy on bows. Honest. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I knew you would not let me down.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon c'mon let's get this on.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok then your good to go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh it's on here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's you and me bringing it on.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

this posting is making me bat crap crazy.... :icon_1_lol:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For just two we rock.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm with ya on that but it's all good.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mama


----------



## dua lam pa (May 29, 2014)

I#xs


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It died off and it's not even 12 PM here yet almost. The other night it was 3:45 I felt like I was the only one on here posting then a guy got on said he was it was only 10:30 pm were he was at and he still gave up before me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go I'm on it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me to win it.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Gggg


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's coming here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on my way.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets see what was I on my way for oh yea the great EZ press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again.........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And the 9,000 and then on and on.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

man those adds in Spanish really tick me off!!! This is AMERICA!!! We speak ENGLISH!!! True Story!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

win to in am I (backwards)


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think mpetrozza drank rot gut beer and he could not leave the pot today.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am an American American and I approve of this message!! :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I think mpetrozza drank rot gut beer and he could not leave the pot today.


I didn't drink beer last night and I've been having those issues myself today....think it's my sinuses...I have an infection. GRRRRR


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here it comes.... here it comes....I am IN!!! :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Feeling the know I yep. Backwards also.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in I'm in I'm in that was backwards not that it mattered with that.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

But it was honest.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

alright here is another...shucks....
:set1_chores030:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

watch it there is a snake on the floor beside ya...eek!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: :nixon: :guitarist2:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here comes the judge!! :cool2:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Almost 9 k


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey there is NODeerInIowa!! :thumb:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

9 k is near


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

9000 posts will be in a few hours maybe sooner. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here is I again....:darkbeer:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Gonna hit it til I win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ok.....this is a pressing matter...get posting....:thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

9,000 Yet?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

right on....it's on like like donkey kong


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope darn.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Jerry, I think you might need a 50 gallon drum instead of a 10 gallon hat


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> 9,000 Yet?


t minus 3 hours...tick tock


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Jerry, I think you might need a 50 gallon drum instead of a 10 gallon hat


or possibly this......http://www.randomnumbergenerator.com/


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on here lets rock.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

groovin' for the EZ Press :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:dancing: :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got more moves than Exlaxx.....:dancing:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YR Did you see ho many post I clocked in today it's crazy know wonder I'm bonkers.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

It only goes to 1k


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right...I did it.......:zip:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow Exlaxx huh.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> YR Did you see ho many post I clocked in today it's crazy know wonder I'm bonkers.


ur doing good kid..keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife said for as much time as I wasted I better win not happy I guess. So in it to win lets go.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> It only goes to 1k


It spit this number out when I plugged in a million.527500 :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am proud of my work.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

YR, where is Casey, Illinois?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> My wife said for as much time as I wasted I better win not happy I guess. So in it to win lets go.


go love on momma and then come back. If momma aint happy...nobody happy and if momma is unhappy long enough you are gonna be unhappy with HALF your stuff!!! LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We got this and for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> YR, where is Casey, Illinois?


100 miles west of Indianapolis,Indiana...or 2 1/2 hours East of St. Louis,Mo.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> My wife said for as much time as I wasted I better win not happy I guess. So in it to win lets go.


Just tell her there is always next month.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know time for that tomorrow when the family goes out to dinner I'll take my break then.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.....


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I am about 4 hrs north of St Louis


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

to win.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh no if I do this again she will leave so I'm doing it right this time if I loose that will be it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> Oh no if I do this again she will leave so I'm doing it right this time if I loose that will be it.


Good luck then.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here for the win.


----------



## Jay38 (Aug 15, 2013)

Im in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

As many post as I maid I know I still need luck but it's the chance we take.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got it win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

cc122368 are you going to stay up all night and post?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I am about 4 hrs north of St Louis


10-4


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes I am got this been at it all day no reason to quit now.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

CC might stay up all night. He is hard core!! :usa2:


----------



## bermbuster (May 1, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm a strait out nut I tell ya.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here baby.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom chic boom...boom chick boom....boom chic boom...the makings of a rock song right there...true story!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I go no where but here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I am again.....ooops....there I went again.---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok here is the deal...........I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

U know what they say....YankeeRebel won the EZ Press from South Shore Archery!! WooHoo! :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'd buy the CD right about now I'd buy a turd off the sidewalk with how many hours I have been at it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this...step away....seriously I got this......there....I am in again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well good luck with that I heard different little birdie told me cc hits the win but good luck anyway could not be a better 2nd runner up.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If I win and I crack before it gets here I'll have it sent to ya YR.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it again....:nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it might cause me to sizzle like a frying egg by the time I'm done.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> If I win and I crack before it gets here I'll have it sent to ya YR.


Right on thatnx CC.....same here if I go coo coo I will leave it in the will for ya brother. :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm good.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal brother. I'm on it here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone that says I can't I'll prove you wrong if you get on in the morning I'll still be here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I might be shaking like a paint shaker but I'll be here you bet on it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

As I got this.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again...I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I might be shaking like a paint shaker but I'll be here you bet on it.


I am already forming a slight tick from posting...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Coo-coo For Cocoa Puffs. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in I is


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Eating grapes right now I got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep I feel like glitch from Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it it it it see there goes my glitch.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call be gone but I am in to win :car:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's already 1:00 AM here so I can make it till morning for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep yep yep I got this.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go again on our own waking down a lonely road. But I want the win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm going to bed. Will be back in the morning.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

See ya in the morning.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

When I hit the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

At least I have YR with me for now.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still rocking.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> At least I have YR with me for now.


For awhile brother :usa2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: Freedom :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know I'm the only nut case that will hit the all night on it when I was 28 I worked at a Sunoco in Bethesda MD right outside DC and I worked 8 8 hour shifts strait I washed in the back when I was the only one working I did that more than once the kids that worked there called off all the time.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I won't give up.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Winning


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I know I'm the only nut case that will hit the all night on it when I was 28 I worked at a Sunoco in Bethesda MD right outside DC and I worked 8 8 hour shifts strait I washed in the back when I was the only one working I did that more than once the kids that worked there called off all the time.


wow!! That's crazy man. :thumb:


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Pick me Please? Good luck everybody.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to get 9000


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another.....:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this.....:usa2: :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here and will be till the break of day.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on :car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

gotcha another one CC


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in it so far by now.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok here it is.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In...........!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

we did it man!!woohoo


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yes I did it 9,000 for me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for hanging in there with me YR.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me too all the way till the death.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Yes I did it 9,000 for me.


That's ok I got before and after covered...:cool2: U da man!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Thanks for hanging in there with me YR.


Right on brother. :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Witch could happen. Mega Death Wake Up Dead.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I meant I got post 9,000 you know what I mean with all the help from you and others but mainly you.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

in Please


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My post count today alone is crazy mad.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I meant I got post 9,000 you know what I mean with all the help from you and others but mainly you.


10-4 Roger


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still on here I am going strong.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another then to bed. Nite CC


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

L8r buddy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Have a good one....git-r-done CC


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hold down the fort CC :thumb:


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good night John Boy!!! :usa2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Will do YR I got it covered walls are armed and safe.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on got to be some late night guys out there? We got it to 9,000 now up up and away for the 10,000.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Get it done here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will see how many I can hit by the morning.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on my way are you?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Anybody else out there? Get in on this but it's me for the win I'm here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just me that's ok I'll keep it going then myself if I must.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If it picks tonight it's all me baby. I got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Like I said I'm the Madman.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I just can't and don't want to stop so here I go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm like a arrow finding it bulls eye.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll get a bit in here for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have been going strong since yesterday morning and here I stay.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have put almost 1,000 post since yesterday on this thread so I headed to the win or a mental hospital.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where you at?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well smoke break I'll be back in a min.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I would normally say we can do it but for now I'll say I can do it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still on it for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's me here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can do it but it's rough buy myself but as I say I'm a nut.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The time clock on my AT says 12:24 but it's 2:25 AM here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still good to go so far if I don't crack like a nut.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm putting them in there.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Even if one person pops on for awhile it helps but I still got it if I'm by myself.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got will power.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it YR you will see.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm no joke a nut yes but no joke here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Win who me that's who.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll blow it up on here myself watch me go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got toe jam foot ball I'm good looking cause I'm so hard to see.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Beetles yea baby.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In it for the win it yes me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If this is the time they pick I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got the night life wrapped for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm guarding my post.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm still here. Work is getting in the way of posting


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this all the way. :set1_violent002:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok I'm not alone don't want to be alone when I snap.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Time is it where you are and what kinda work you do?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm getting it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

10 till 3:00 AM here I have been on here since yesterday morning strait no naps.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will stay till 6 or 7 AM that is my goal as I need some sleep going out with the family tomorrow got to have some rest in me. I count on YR to hit it tomorrow.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Keep the rock alive YR I know you can do it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm rocking it for the night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gotta love the night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going to win it 5 till 3 AM now and I'm on it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm loving it here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Think I can get 200 in myself tonight.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On my way to the win


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Have I gotten in to this yet?


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

My first post right here


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok guys I am here all for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not near as deep as me but keep it up.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I see the light at the end of the tunnel it's a EZ press with my name on it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm getting closer to it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got to the light it said tag said when the contest is over it will be on my porch.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

3:08 AM now all down hill to the win for me now.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Nope I got this in the bag


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Smooth sailing.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

South shore archery already asked for my address


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I be so cool with an e-z press


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Going to the classifieds to bump some of those


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You must be crazier than I am at least mine is from a lack of sleep what's yours as I got this I have been smoking my key board like Cheech and Chong up in smoke.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

While your there I got the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll pay for a bow I want it to look nice when it comes to my door. Wrap it up I'll take it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Love the classifieds but who's got time with the win on the line.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bacon cheese burger at 3:20 AM for real good.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How is that for not missing a beat.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this man.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now for a smoke.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I almost thought I got kicked off line again I was going to be pi**off but I'm here ready to rock.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You can't bring me down song by SS great band there YR.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm strong for the win here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok ok I got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be ready for my press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone else out there it's nice to see a post from someone else once and awhile.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can do this the madness oh the madness I hear them calling me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What did I just say that? Ah who cares I'm gonna win the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

A little more than 2 hours left for me I'm good.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey momma look at me I'm gonna win the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Jukebox hero with stars in my eyes I'll come alive tonight.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still all right for now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I'm going to get this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:dancing: About what I look and feel like right now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here I think anyone else know am I?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man may not reach as many post as I want I don't know how I have not stopped.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still going I have time.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm going bonkers for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If I took a drink one I'd take a dirt nap right now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

This is a long never ending road.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm pulling the trigger for the win bam got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man the other night at least had a little more traffic some at least slow long night tonight.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My computer is still going that's a good thing.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Tic Toc the clock is extra slow here like it's standing still but I want to win I was not kidding when I said I spent all yesterday and tonight on this thread.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Aw fish sticks.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No one else anyone even a hey what's up.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Know what I do not think I know who I am right know.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Little longer I can make it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Think 5 AM might be day break that might be time to get some sleep before my kids get up once that happens it's no sleep for me plus that is the new day I will have made it the whole night. Then I'll turn over the helm to YR.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man my fridge is making a awful noise might go hope not anyways I need the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok me the winner all ready.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

4:20 AM here I'm doing it at my old age.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:icon_1_lol: Here we go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Told you I would do this I got the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this YR look at me go.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

CC, you're Killin me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Almost less than a 1/2 hour now I'm hitting the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm killing my old a** self got to get the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm all over it for real.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So here it is the win and the winner cc.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

25 Min now then I can hit my bed I know it won't be for long till my kids wake me up cause my girls need there daddy they want me for everything and I'm great with that makes me feel great.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's the finale count down.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For me and me to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm close to the goal I wanted I won't be bummed if I come up a little short I rocked it all the way since yesterday morning.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I am deal with the win to me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

20 Min left I'm good.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Knock Knock it's me to win here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Send me a PM YR and let me know what you think. I got this the win and a pass to the crazy farm.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Do you know I want to win?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I bet you did not have a clue.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Less than 15 min left I'm there baby.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Look at how far apart my post are also.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea not long.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My motors running hot needs a rest 10 min left for the win to me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here it comes.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Loving I did it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hit it to win it I did it and press will be on it's way to me thanks.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I see the sun coming up now I'm there about two min left I got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm out guys YR I leave it to you brother take charge of it. For now see ya later I will pop on during the day for a post here and there.


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm back


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Freaky Friday I am in!!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Once again please.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

3 day weekend coming up


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi ho hi ho it's off to win this EZ press I go


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

9163 ftw


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok did my part, rest of y'all have at it


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

9165 I'm EZ pressing on


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One for the money, two for the show, it's to win an EZ press baby, or didn't you know!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Good morning and I am in.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<< in >>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.
The EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ........


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ 
EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ 
EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ 
EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ 
EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ 
EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ 
EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ EZ 
Press!!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Yup, in.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

In for the press


----------



## theloghouser (Aug 16, 2002)

Great press, would love to have one.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in again...


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I remember just hitting 6000 , holy balls .


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

In again, thanks


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Too bad this next one is on spacebook .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

correction , Face - book


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I dont and never will use it , unlike the press i will win .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

heres one for YR - one million and growing


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

couple more wont hurt


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

so here we go


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

my count post needs 3000


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

i cant compete with YR , he is determined !


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Put my name in again!!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

5 more and off to work


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

4 more entries - i got this as they say .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

3 more and i win - maybe not ?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

2 more chances for a press


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres the winning bid !! congratulations to me . I won with 3000


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

to win it!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Got work for that press I do.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Lots and lots


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Of work


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

For that EZ press.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in...


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#9202 Crossing fingers


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm in.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Group buy august 2? lol


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes again I'm in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

To win


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Winning!!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's give this another shot.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another chance at a press.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One more time FTW!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How about another morning entry.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another shot here also beaverman!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Nice day to enter for a chance to win an EZ Press from South Shore Archery Supply. Thanks Jerry!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am back


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Time to win this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hope the rest of you to advantage


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

of me being gone for a whole day


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I plan on making up for it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## billyr02 (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep yep


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

Once more for the day.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's get this thing


----------



## secretagentmann (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this thing


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Lovin it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up up and away


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it. Let's go baby.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How bout another shot?


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gonna top 10,000 by noon.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

AT will crash with all these posts


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

One more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another onep


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow. Nearing 10,000


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here we go


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Well let's try another entry. Jerry said he liked conversation, so let's have a conversation. Weather is nice out here today. Low humidity scattered cloud cover so that'll keep the heat down. Have to play in the family golf outing. I'd rather stick a fork in my eye than play golf but I'm playing with the family. Best part are the barbeques we have at the end of the day. Southern pulled pork, fresh corn tonight then steaks, lobsters and more corn tomorrow. Oh yeah and BEEYAH!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

jschins said:


> AT will crash with all these posts


I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

That does not seem like a bad way to spend the next two days striker


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I take it that you are not a very good golfer


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey mpetrozza, no studying today?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that is what I did all day yesterday, so none today.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

No it isn't. This is an annual outing my wife's family does every year. This year is special; my mother-in-law died of cancer in February so we're all together again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I need a break


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

in again!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sorry to hear that, had to be tough on your family especially your wife


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cant believe how many posts were on in just one day


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:ranger:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gonna hot 10k this afternoon


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

still 6 more days might make it to 15k


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the press is mine


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes it was but my wife is a nurse I was a cop so we see death constantly. Doesn't ale losing a family member any easier but we seem to be able to accept death easier. She battled cance 6 years was in remission then she developed bone marrow cancer in mud summer. She never complained, *****ed nothing. Woman was tuff. I have been shooting pink wraps & pink vanes in honor of breast cancer survivors.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

so back off dudes


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all in for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in .....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Got a spot ready for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<< in >>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This has to be the hottest thread on AT.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I read a post on here by a member, young woman has leukemia and lupus and is going through chemo twice a week and will have to di it the rest of her life because of the lupus. Had me in tears, thought my god this is one tough girl and she was complaining about not being able to shoot as much as she would like to. I ordered some pink vanes, thought it could show some support. I actually wanted to start a thread to show support for her but I can't find the original post that I read.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell yeah its hot, you get to talk to me:wink:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh boy.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes someone was gonna post it as a sticky so she could get support


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to do some posting if we are going to hit 10,000 today.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

It's FRIDAY.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's take another chance.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what an honor


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Last entry before breakfast.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

It's fun friday


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

strikerII said:


> Yes someone was gonna post it as a sticky so she could get support


I wanted to do that but I can't find who she is


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think its important for her to know that the archery community is there for her


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

when I win this press I can offer her free bow tuning for life


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell we might hit 11k before midnight


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

I could really use my own press.. then I could screw my bow up myself instead of paying a local proshop to screw it up for me.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

EZ Press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

bastage said:


> I could really use my own press.. then I could screw my bow up myself instead of paying a local proshop to screw it up for me.


amen to that brother


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

premere per favore


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you guys are slacking


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but I dont mind


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

just gives me a better chance to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how long do you think it will take South Shore to ship it to me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hope not to long


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

its just me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

with another entry


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

to win the press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can you feel the *press*ure


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

its a *press*ing matter


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but dont be de*press*ed


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok cant think of anymore


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

preas le do thoil


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in , thanks !


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and was getting bored with it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in English please


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am talking to you Jbuckles


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

its the write thing to do


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc and rebel must be giving me some time to catch up


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that is nice of them


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I appreciate that guys


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Druk aub


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you two are A ok


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

drukken op


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

jbuckles dont make me start posting in Russian


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

brú ar
(irish)


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

jbuckles39 said:


> drukken op


English so we can all read it


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

нажав на
(Russian)


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what Gaelic


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

The translation to them is my signature


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes but can you say that or know what it meant if I said it to you


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gotcha


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

appuyant sur
(french)


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Not at all. Was just keeping it interesting and "press" related


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I can speak a little Russian but do not know how to read it because I never learned cyralic


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

pritiskom na
(croatian)


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't know much about them there fancy words.
But I am here to win the EZ Press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I was just trying to be funny but was honestly curious about what language it was


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

******* in ******


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home EZ I have a spot ready for you.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell hoytman your from West Virginia you guys have enough trouble with English. lol


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here again.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

We do just fine it is everybody else that has problems, LOL.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Now now no picking on people. "why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for a EZ Press.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Cause im all jacked up on Mt Dew


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Drücken auf
german


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I hear ya hoytman, and striker thank god that new jersey accent does not come through when your writing or we would never understand you


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What has happened to YR?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

off to post office be back soon


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

presionando sobre
spanish


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Press please


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for another chance.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

naciskając na
polish


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here again.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

սեղմելով վրա
Armenian


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

In to win it


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

at trykke på
danish


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## Perentie (Jan 8, 2014)

IN to WIN!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok now that I have that taken care of lets win this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

rebel must be sleeping in today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here we go


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

winning an EZ Press


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

come to papa


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

really cant wait til August 1


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

need to concentrate on school


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

spending way to much time on this thread


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hopefully it will be worth the time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

when the EZ press finds a new home


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Meow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

put me in coach


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

woof


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for a chance or two at a new EZ press SSA!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey bowtech where you from in PA


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

a chance or 2 or about 800


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Me, pick Me.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

probably be at about 1500 by the end of this contest


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> a chance or 2 or about 800


Heh heh heh


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I will pick you GBUSA


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thank god I am not working right now because I would have been fired


----------



## Lonesome Timber (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cant be very productive when all you do is spend the whole day posting for this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and again


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in for the morning


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and one more


----------



## blazinsoles (Jul 23, 2013)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what time do you think we will hit 10k posts


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I will say 7:00


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

although if rebel and cc get on here it could be much earlier


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no signs of them yet though


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

so I will take on the responsibility to get us there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dont worry I can handle it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am losing it I am carrying on a conversation by myself


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hope no one else notices


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

getting bored


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

painamalla
finnish


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how is it only one word in Finnish


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pressing On


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

riddle me that


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

was that last one Canadian


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

No clue


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

ýta á
icelandic


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

English


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

πατώντας
greek


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm all jacked up for a ez press


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm in ay


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

i see big bucks


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where in the hell are you finding these or are you changing your keyboard


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

who is ready for football seasons, all the teams have reported to camp


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

morning rebel


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

♫ ►↕◙ ◄♀ ♫


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

did you miss me yesterday


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

morning Trozza :tea:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

에 눌러
korean


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> did you miss me yesterday


Yea what happened man? Ur PC die on ya?


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

apăsând pe
romanian


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

jbuckles is teaching us how to spell pressing on in every language on the planet


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

had to concentrate on getting caught up with my school work for the week, cant afford to fall behind


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> jbuckles is teaching us how to spell pressing on in every language on the planet


Yea Buckles is fluent in that especially when he wears his beer goggles. :cheers:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

all caught up for the time being although I do have to finish a power point project


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell I was lucky I understood English the other night


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Any guess how high it will go?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool beans buddy. :tea:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think my Russian got better after drinking all that vodka though


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

الضغط على
Arabic


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

monsterbuckrick said:


> Any guess how high it will go?


18,000 or 20,000 is my guess


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

siqhubeka
Zulu


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

did you finish your chainsaw work


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I think my Russian got better after drinking all that vodka though


If ya gotta get up a noogie to pronounce a word then it isn't for me.....LOL.....:tea:


----------



## sean1 (Dec 5, 2009)

In to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think it will easily pass 15,000 probably 17 or 18k


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it is a very tough language to learn but I am making progress


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> did you finish your chainsaw work


Nope I got busy tinkering and running after archery gear. I traded a Easy 4 release for a Stan Black Pearl and also sold a old Toxonics sight that I had. It had a Specialty scope on it with 4 X lens with cross hairs and a DOT on the lens. :cool2:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

titẹ lori
yoruba


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in....... c'mon


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: :nixon: :usa2:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

basarak
Turkish


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it...I got it...I got it...:dog1:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

when I was in the hospital one of my nurses was from Russia and she would help me with pronunciation but I would have to get her to talk slower for me to understand her


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here comes another one.....ukey:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what the hell is Yoruba are you just making up countries and languages now


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> when I was in the hospital one of my nurses was from Russia and she would help me with pronunciation but I would have to get her to talk slower for me to understand her


I met a beautiful girl in Germany that was part Russian and German. She tried to teach me and I can't remember none of it. LOL


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there I am...there I go..........................................................................:dog1:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wow Russian and German what a combo, bet she had a temper


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

att trycka på
swedish


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here is another


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> wow Russian and German what a combo, bet she had a temper


I learned to keep her happy. :cheers:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Pressing on
(English)


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

дээр дарж
Mongolian


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lol


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Popping in for the win how's it going guys?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I can't get Blackberry Smokes song Sleeping Dogs out of my head!! 

rc__d_YhcUk#t=136


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

lmao trozza


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey buckles I think your just making this up as you go


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

shtypur në
Albanian


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh what the heck I'm all good here for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

spaciba


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

welcome back cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this last night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep good to see people on here it was a lonely night.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

did you sleep in today cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had it though all the way.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

time for some breakfast I am famished


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No but had to feed and take care of the kids.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:set1_cook2: yup


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There will be time to rest when I'm dead.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for another....:usa2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it gonna get it EZ press that is.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on CC


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Were on for a higher count lets go here and the win for sure.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't sleep...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

10,000 Next on out way I got it started now lets go guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Het Iowa he was the only to pop in with me for the real late night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm rocking.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

10,000 10,000 10,000 here we come.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I is Boss....:nixon:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here to win the EZ Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Let's start Pressing on.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok breakfast burito, cant get anymore american than that


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a spot ready for the EZ Press.
At my house.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock on for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in .............


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

damn this sauce is hot


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

It's EZ Press Time.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dont get ahead of yourself hoytman i didnt say you could borrow it yet


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<< in>>>>>


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this....:nixon:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

troz for the win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife came out and ask what time I stayed up till I really did not want to say but did oh you should have seen the look I got.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon on ......


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

almost to 10,000 only 497 more


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> My wife came out and ask what time I stayed up till I really did not want to say but did oh you should have seen the look I got.


they just dont understand


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey mpetrozza how you gonna let him borrow it you were not even on yesterday when I won it.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I know that.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wait for it I win this press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Up high for the win to cc.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but the majority of them also can not understand why we go crazy watching a Steeler or Penguin game


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now that I sealed the deal for the press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

get some sleep cc you are becoming dilussional


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It was all worth it for the press I'm getting here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I is in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No really!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm good here who needs sleep?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here for the EZ win.


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

Count me in, thank you.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotcha ..........


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Google any of them


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4 for the rubber ducky...whoop! Whoop!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for the win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll take a break later to go eat with the family.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

pritiskom na
Bosnian


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is here for the win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whatever


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

****** in ******


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

done eating now I need a big fat chew and I cant find my copenhagen UGH


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Did I say I'm still here for the win oh wait I already got it last night while all you slackers were sleeping sorry guys.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

If everybody is silent CC will go to sleep.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

La de da got win I do.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there. :dog1:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

å trykke på
Norwegian


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on....:usa2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock a bye baby................


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

In for the win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it's all good, left it in the car when I ran to the post office


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In this.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No way I'm recharged ready to head out on the highway cause I got nothing to loose at all I'm gonna win the press my way.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Time for another entry.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the win.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

How about another one?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> If everybody is silent CC will go to sleep.


that was pretty funny


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

There is no way I'll win this press, but it never hurts to try!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Got this covered, EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Quiet did you not hear I won it while you were in bed I'm telling ya.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think your cracking up cc


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

pwyso ar
Welsh


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

TTT for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this thang


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow....382 pages....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You can't make me sleep won't happen..


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

your gonna wind up in Torrance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Low and behold...I am there


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm long past cracked up but all for the win like I said got it.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Does everyone on here work for the government?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

do it to me one more time


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok I'm there but after I win the press first.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I do


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ndbwhunter said:


> Does everyone on here work for the government?


now that was funny ndbwhunter


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Time for another one.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Auu


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

retired baby


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I should I would love to get paid for nothing but nope I'm just winning the press stay at home nut a** dad.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and lovin it for the time being


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this contest over yet? I have to get some work done.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm all ready for my press now.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok lets get this to 10k


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

quit slacking off cc lets go


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

stlačením tlačidla na
slovak


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> retired baby


Don't you have any hobbies? Fishing? ARCHERY? Go shoot your bow!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

try to keep up


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

9585


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I miss work some days but my bad back sure does not.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

9586?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes I have hobbies but I just had back surgery and trying to take it slow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Did I just say I miss work now I know I am down right nuts.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

is that alright with you


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Mr gov't worker


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm too fast.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm with mpetrozza 2 back surgery's so no work.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and I am also going to school for a degree in environmental biology


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

That is fine with me. Sorry I blew up.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

anything you would like to know because I am an open book


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

What happened to your back?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Fast at what?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What is this contest for?


The EZ Press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it's all good brother


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

We've turned this contest into a Dr. Phil session :wink:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this here baby.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Go Speed Racer.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> What is this contest for?
> 
> 
> The EZ Press.


I think it is to see who the biggest whack job on AT is so far cc is winning


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On it here for the kill oh I mean the press.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you tell me on the bear where he touched you? :BrownBear:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lol


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Heyy


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

It's ok. This is all confidential?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks man I take a lot of pride in that.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

CC needs to take a break/sleep.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Merp


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ndbwhunter said:


> Can you tell me on the bear where he touched you? :BrownBear:


dude I laughed so hard I almost fell out of my chair


----------



## love huntin (May 27, 2009)

in today


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm scared of bears too....how about on the nana? :banana:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that was funny I did not realize you North Dakota boys were that funny


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I wacked but already for my press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

your killin me


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ Press.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank god it's friday. I'm not getting any work done. I'm only here for another hour though. My entries will continue on Monday.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Now it's getting odd.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> that was funny I did not realize you North Dakota boys were that funny


I'm actually from VT.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

did anyone see the story about the bishop touching the boy


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ......


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think the bear touched me somewhere last night but I can't remember I was to tired.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wow your a long way from home


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

wv hoyt man said:


> Now it's getting odd.


Jealous? Would you like a Dr. Phil session?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you stationed in ND


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> wow your a long way from home


Nah. Home is ND. I'm 31 now and I've been here since I was 6. Can't be the hunting out here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.......


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

its ok ND hoytman is from WV so he doesn't get a lot of this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No I did not see that story and don't care to sicko's.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> you stationed in ND


Not military. Just work for the government and have nothing better to do. lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin home


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

right not any good hunting in ND


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

said that it was ok because the boy was of age and consented to it


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

We've got a little bit of everything to hunt. Just wish we had an elk herd like MT or CO.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

กดที่
Kd thī̀
Thai


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey man can't win if your all in bed sleeping slackers.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

had it been my son I would have killed the pr**k and then his lawyer too


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Here for the bear touching, but will settle for the press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once more......


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

your starting to get more elk in North Dakota aren't you


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My daughter just dropped a big heavy metal car on my foot hurt like he** but I did not flinch a bit.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

all the funny people seem to be posting now


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

It's ok wv hoyt man...da nile isn't just a river in egypt. Can you show me where he hit you? :elf_moon:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

liar


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

IrregularPulse said:


> Here for the bear touching, but will settle for the press.


WOW...I can't help you....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

kubwa juu ya
Swahili


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this is starting to get entertaining


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea I would down right hack someone up if they touched my kids.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> your starting to get more elk in North Dakota aren't you


Always had enough for a special season, but they keep doing "special" government hunts to thin the herd in the park.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and I am learning new languages thanks to buckle


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah dont let the public hunt them let the govt come in and thin the herd


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

it's only been 15 minutes since i looked at the clock last....gonna be a long 45 minutes. time to go potty


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here I come for the win did you not see it coming guys.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this thread is both entertaining and educational


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for the win


----------



## rafca_age (May 21, 2014)

im in :darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Did we loose YR again for a bit?


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> yeah dont let the public hunt them let the govt come in and thin the herd


They did let the public hunt them, but it was a very strict draw. Had to shoot to prove marksmanship, and be able to hike like a mo'fo. Lots of fat lazy people applied and get rejected. It would have been a blast, but the times that it was offered didn't work for me.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc how is the back feeling today


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

nhấn trên
Viatnamese


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

mine feels like poop


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you go buckles


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can any of you keep up with me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I feel like I am here all by myself


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Back from the potty break


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

just me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what do you do for the govt


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I wish I could just wear a diaper and sit here all day. I suppose you older guys could though :wink:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I mean other than wasting tax dollars by posting on AT


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm a project manager


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey now be nice to your elders


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Haha


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I mean other than wasting tax dollars by posting on AT


No tax dollars here. We're not funded by any taxes, not my organization at least.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

do you like ND


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Funny thing about all this is that the guy who entered one time the day he visited AT will probably win the press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lived in MT for 3 years and absolutely loved it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah no kidding


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> do you like ND


Love it. Hunting doesn't really get any better (quantity or quality) and there are a ton of options for hunting a variety of species.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but we decided to smash all existing records for most posts in a thread


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> lived in MT for 3 years and absolutely loved it


Would love to live in MT, but I've got too much hunting land and family here.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

How many presses have they given away?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just a bit longer till I get my new EZ press guys.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah that was what I love about MT I could fly fish and hunt white tails or muleys without leaving my property


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

toughest thing about MT was deciding where to hunt or fish because there were so many options


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

What do one of these presses cost brand new? I could really use one.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back is awful today and what do you mean keep up with you?


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> toughest thing about MT was deciding where to hunt or fish because there were so many options


Why are you in PA?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no idea how many they have given away


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I see you all slowed down now...In for the win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was the executive chef for Rocky Mountain College and they decided to do away with my position so my wife and daughter wanted to move back to PA


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I want one!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I have found that most of the guys on here lack any real stamina


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I was the executive chef for Rocky Mountain College and they decided to do away with my position so my wife and daughter wanted to move back to PA


A college with a chef? I was a chef at a steak house in high school. I say "chef" because I was the only cook lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I do plan on being back in MT as soon as I get my degree


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey now don't be talking about us old guys we can still dish out a a** wooping don't test it as just cause we hurt we don't give up till we win the fight.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: IN


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

what are you doing in PA? Did you say you're retired now?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

still in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was a chef for 17 years and it really beat up my body well that and wrestling for 12 years and the army for close to 5 yrs


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

rockin' for the EZ Press :guitarist2:


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

YankeeRebel said:


> still in


I'll bet you don't work for the government...


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

натиснувши на
Ukranian


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still a brawler at hart even know I'm a daddy now once it's in ya it's there for life just have to put it away unless ya really need it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am retired but not by choice, like I said just had back surgery and could not continue as a chef


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Anyone have $100 that I can borr....have? I need some trekking poles for my elk hunt and they are really cheap!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey buckles you already did Ukranian


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I am retired but not by choice, like I said just had back surgery and could not continue as a chef


How old? And what are you planning to do with your degree?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again I am thrashing this thread.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

went on a muley hunt to ND with a friend from MT and seen some true bruiser my buddy got one in the 170" range and I missed one that was way bigger probably legitimate 200"


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

refresh


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have cooked as a chef at a few restaurant myself love to cook and eat.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in BOSS


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2: here...present


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm 47 and ideally I would like a job as a Range Manager or would love to get hired by one of the huge ranches out there that have their own biologists


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

There are some really good ones out west. Shot a 175" with my bow a few years back, and had a 200"+ running around my farm. I mainly hunt whitetails though. Got lots of 170"+ running around


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it....:nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hunting, hunting, hunting for the win I thought I saw a tweetie bird I did I did see a tweetie bird.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool beans..I is in. :usa2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I still love to cook though, I just can't do it as a profession


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

paspausdami
Lithuanian


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

rockin' for the win....:guitarists2:


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm ready for hunting season....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well well guys I want or I mean I got this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am accounted for


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yup I got it too.....:cool2:


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I still love to cook though, I just can't do it as a profession


Any good recipes you'd like to share? I've got a prego wife at home and she loves to eat. Always up for a different pasta recipe.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Long song daze......I am there ♪ ♫


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here here standing on your feet all day with bad back does not work.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

BBQ sounds good..mmmmmm :set1_cook2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal YR lets get um up move um out for the win raw hide. :whip2:


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Sorry about that guys. Someone came to bother me about work things while I'm clearly busy on AT....


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

I do love my BBQ


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How much pain can I take I'm in it all the way till the death for the win.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza must be pooping....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I took a few really nice white tails in MT and a nice pronghorn but never got a chance at a nice bull


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

In for a friday


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it to win it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was not


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What the he** was wrong with that person don't they know it's rude to bother someone while there on AT and even worse when it's for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the nerve of co-workers


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I was not


Did you see my recipe comment?


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

I used to compete on the KCBS bbq circuit


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no respect


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't think I'll be here when you guys hit the 10,000 mark today :sad:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now now mpetrozza there is no reason to lie about pooping we all do it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what the hell is the KCBS BBQ circuit


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> no respect


plenty of respect...just had to get my name in again and I'm running out of stuff to say


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I will be


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> Now now mpetrozza there is no reason to lie about pooping we all do it.


Except hot girls...there is no way they poop, EVER!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I meant no respect from your co workers bothering you while on AT


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I took a good one at 5 AM before I hit the bed about busted a gut see no lie's.


----------



## msu33 (Aug 8, 2012)

IN for today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

nope and I am not sure what they do


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I only have 9 more minutes here....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

way to much info


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I meant no respect from your co workers bothering you while on AT


ahh yes...good call. you have to use the quotes when referencing specific posts.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ndbwhunter said:


> ahh yes...good call. you have to use the quotes when referencing specific posts.


won't make that mistake again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Always have stuff to say might not make much sense but it's my stuff to say and I'll speak it da* it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am supposed to go get a new tat tomorrow but I may have to cancel so I can keep posting


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

They just hold it till it goes away like magic.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

All this typing and still won't win a press...


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Kansas City Bbq Competition circuit. Its been on tv some, you travel and bbq for judges and try to win grand champion


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what to do what to do


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have lots of Tat's mpetrozza no lie big one on the whole side of my head.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> They just hold it till it goes away like magic.


No, it all comes back out there mouth in half formed sentences and stupid comments. They really aren't that dumb, it's the recycled sh*t that makes them that way...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know what to do I'll win the press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that has never worked for me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You got it on that they do spew it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ndbwhunter said:


> No, it all comes back out there mouth in half formed sentences and stupid comments. They really aren't that dumb, it's the recycled sh*t that makes them that way...


dude you are seriously killing me you should try out for last comic standing


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

still laughing


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

So close to 10,000 but I won't make it. 10,000 posts, but there are probably only 20 people entered if you guys have been posting like this the whole time lol


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gonna be at 10k in no time


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Holy crap this thing should hit 10k posts today, damn you guys have been busy


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no we just started this goofy sh*t this week


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I try not to listen in one ear out the other keeps me from going insane oh wait I am.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> dude you are seriously killing me you should try out for last comic standing


Nah. I have too much self-respect. I'm not fat enough to be on stage.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I would need a straight jacket if I had been doing this since July1


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in the time it took me to type that there were 2 other posts about approaching 10k haha


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I could use a drink.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc you need to start using punctuation so I dont have to read your post 4 times to get it right


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I was here all night myself talk about crazy I am.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Taking off work at lunch


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza,

Sent you a friend request. Might have to get you out here to ND and get you on some big whitetails. I could use some info on elk in MT in return:wink:

I'm going on my first elk hunt next year. Well, first real one. Actual first was a joke.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

or maybe this is more your thing?:cocktail:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry it was a long night.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

had way to many of them on wednesday night, was sucking down vodka like it was water


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another one


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> I was here all night myself talk about crazy I am.


I too also crazy you...what?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ndbwhunter said:


> mpetrozza,
> 
> Sent you a friend request. Might have to get you out here to ND and get you on some big whitetails. I could use some info on elk in MT in return:wink:
> 
> I'm going on my first elk hunt next year. Well, first real one. Actual first was a joke.


That my friend sounds like a plan


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

beaverman said:


> or maybe this is more your thing?:cocktail:


3 olives. Shaken, not stirred. (always order them shaken if the bartender is hot). I guess it really wouldn't matter if you were gay though.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:spider:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

less than 200 now


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think I'll be here for 10,000. Unless it's in the time frame of my family dinner.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

won't let me insert any images :sad:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

ng pagpindot sa
Filipino


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

we've gone over 200 in the last hour alone lol


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Pick me pick me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on a roll here.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:target:


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

almost time to go home


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in..


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:slice::beer: lunchtime


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey!!! You one-time posters get out of here. We're trying to have a god damned conversation in here, and all you keep saying is "I'm in"...In what? Pervert!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

10k by 1:30


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:mg:


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

how about a refresh. I was supposed to leave 8 minutes ago, but this is fun.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lol..lol


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Not you beaver...quiit growling at me....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where were you supposed to go


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

pressionant sobre
Catalan


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Steelers report to camp today to get ready for a disappointing season


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm thinking 10k by 1


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I could use one of those, thank you.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you go buckles keep educating me


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Alright boys, I'm out of here. Have a good weekend. And remember, it's THIS post that won the EZ Press for me :wink:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Steelers report to camp today to get ready for a disappointing season


I'll agree with that one


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I really would like to know the record for the most posts on a thread


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

mpetrozza67 said:


> where were you supposed to go


Supposed to be off of work. Need to go to the gym and check/hang more trail cameras.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Gone


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hell I don't even know half of the team


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

ndbwhunter said:


> Alright boys, I'm out of here. Have a good weekend. And remember, it's THIS post that won the EZ Press for me :wink:


good luck


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

presionatzeko on
Basque


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Just waiting for October for Pens to start again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:dancing:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

200 We will have that kicked out before I go to dinner.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

October is a great month archery season starts, Pens start, and it's my sons birthday


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:first:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> I will pick you GBUSA


For what I'm afraid to ask. But thanks anyway


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The record has to be here mpetrozza.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In for lunch and an EZ press from SSA


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Gone...again. Good day all!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

unless you eat dinner really early


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We got this in the bag 10,000 today.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

cadaadin
Somali


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

some parts of the country lunch=dinner and dinner=supper


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It won't matter if we roll on this. We can hit that 10,000 before a early dinner.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

moving toward 10,000


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

kjhgfdss


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:cocktail::cocktail:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here in PA he meant the third meal of the day, the one you eat in late afternoon or early evening


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> We got this in the bag 10,000 today.


Watch we hit 10k and the site crashes and all our entries are lost. I'd laugh my ass off!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well my dinner will be 4 or 5 tonight, Got my mother and the mother-n-law coming out.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am loving the cool tempratures


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:BrownBear:


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

149


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

good luck with that


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That would not be cool! I think I would really loose my mind then.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

who's gonna get post number 10,000??


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

mother and mother in law what were you thinking cc. Oh wait let me guess it was your wifes idea


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

whats the dealer price on elite spirit limbs?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

GBUSA said:


> Watch we hit 10k and the site crashes and all our entries are lost. I'd laugh my ass off!!!


that would be funny


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha sounds like a fun dinner


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know it will be almost as crazy a I am.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

jbuckles39 said:


> whats the dealer price on elite spirit limbs?


there is enough Elite dealers on here that it should not be that hard to find that out


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

9866


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

9867


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:zip:they won't tell


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep wife's not mine. I would have sat on here for the win.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

9868


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

9868


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We got it.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Dealers aren't supposed to let you know dealer pricing


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey buckles do I need to teach you how to count


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One step closer.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Guess I'll hang out till this hits 10k


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My weekend, Headed to the Girlfriends after work for dinner and a movie.
Am trip to the bow shop to pick up some bits and pieces.
Head up to my camp on Lake George in the ADK and spend the day shooting some bows and sitting on the dock with my feet in the water.
Repeat more of the same for the next 3 days.
Sometimes life just doesn't suck!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

can't imaging doing this all day or night


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

asdfghjkl


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Guess it bumps your post count up pretty quick


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

GBUSA said:


> My weekend, Headed to the Girlfriends after work for dinner and a movie.
> Am trip to the bow shop to pick up some bits and pieces.
> Head up to my camp on Lake George in the ADK and spend the day shooting some bows and sitting on the dock with my feet in the water.
> Repeat more of the same for the next 3 days.
> Sometimes life just doesn't suck!


that sounds like a pretty good weekend


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

GBUSA said:


> My weekend, Headed to the Girlfriends after work for dinner and a movie.
> Am trip to the bow shop to pick up some bits and pieces.
> Head up to my camp on Lake George in the ADK and spend the day shooting some bows and sitting on the dock with my feet in the water.
> Repeat more of the same for the next 3 days.
> Sometimes life just doesn't suck!


Sounds like a fun weekend


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes it does indeed


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

this thing is moving along


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My kids are going at it right now. They would fight to the death if we did not pull them apart. That's no lie ether.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

3884


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

A gentleman owes me the dealer price for the limbs because he said it was one thing and it was another. So I want to make sure im not getting screwd


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I think I'll hang a stand or 2 this weekend


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

#######################9889################


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

9900


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes cant believe how many posts


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

weather looks decent


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You can't hang with the all day all night. It was rough let me tell ya.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

just over 100 to go


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

jbuckles39 said:


> 9900


almost


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Kickinituponemore


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

weather is freakin awesome high of like 73 today


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

9898


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

cc122368 said:


> You can't hang with the all day all night. It was rough let me tell ya.


I believe you on that. Funny thing is the winner will most likely get selected from the folks that purchased from him and not a random post here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

9900


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

down the back stretch now less than 100 to go


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

beaverman said:


> I believe you on that. Funny thing is the winner will most likely get selected from the folks that purchased from him and not a random post here.


that would suck, I better buy something from him just in case


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

gonna hit 400 pages real soon too


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Buckles on my end you wrote 9,900. But on my end it shows that post as 9,890.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

pretty sure that is his motivation for these giveaways


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

see


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea most likely a buyer. Well it was all fun.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:dog1:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still want the win. So I hope pick is from here.


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

menekan
Idonesian


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got this.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

would be nice if he told you where the winner was selected since he has a few pools of entries


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

I've seen the winner posts for the previous months but it doesn't mention where they were selected from


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

getting closer


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hate being put on hold


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

wonder if it can be done in the next 20 min?


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah, should be a good weekend if the weather holds out.
Truth be told winters are way too long in VT, so to counter how nuts that can make a person.
I set some of my vacation time so I have every Monday off through July and August.
I spend as many 3 day weekends at the lake shooting and swimming as I can.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

mpetrozza67 said:


> hate being put on hold


the 30 second rule?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

they could at least play decent music


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

9920 ftw!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

imagine the number of posts here if they didn't have a 30 second delay


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

oh you are on the phone


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that sounds like the way to go GBUSA


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

:gossip:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Truth


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

we can do it


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Let's get er done!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

17 min until I have to go back to work


----------



## iabowhunter86 (Sep 3, 2012)

count me in on this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I returned a scope from my sons airgun like 2 weeks ago and the money has still not been put back on my debit card yet


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

can we hit 10k in time?


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The long and short way to an EZ press


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wheres YR


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

They will tell you it can take up to 2 billing cycles to see the credit


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can you imagine if I asked them to send me the scope and said I will pay you in 3 weeks


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> yeah I returned a scope from my sons airgun like 2 weeks ago and the money has still not been put back on my debit card yet


The recoil of a springer will eat scopes, is that what happened?


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

spring air rifles are hard on scopes


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it bull cucka


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

most rifle scopes are not supported on the front side so the reverse recoil of the spring destroys them


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no it was actually brand new it was just way bigger than what I thought it was going to be


----------



## jbuckles39 (Jan 25, 2010)

Out!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

seen a few scopes go that route


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

made the gun way to heavy


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

less than 60 to go


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Why aren't you guys at 10k yet?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it was a nice scope though


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm here to help...for a few minutes anyways


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

working on it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I thought you left nd


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

At it again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

what kind of air rifle


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

a few minutes is all it should take


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Yay! We're almost there


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Take aim ready win here.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

under 50 to go


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hatsan mod 85


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hold on tight


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

moving it along


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

And again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I told ya we have this.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Sooo close


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's do this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I like the rifle and my son has a blast shooting it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

under 40


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Nuuug


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

We can do it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

are you going with a smaller scope


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

he will probably want to shoot it tomorrow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh again for the win and the 10,000 of course.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ain't got long now


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

getting close


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm bored


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Luv Sosa


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I put a leepers bug killer on it at least thats what I think it was called


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Get you some


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

gonna break 10k


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Jjj


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

One more time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what is sosa


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

cool good luck with it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Any time now


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will cut out after the 10,000 till after dinner.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

17.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

almost there


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

under 20


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I want this press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

9??


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets do this


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Get it


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Yay! I got the count down right...3?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

like running a race


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Love the Theoben guns


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ready for the 10,000 and the win.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Come on!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

whos gonna get 10k


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

This is it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here it is 10,000


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Mememememememe


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Ha ha timed it just right.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up for a great press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and the winner is beaverman


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Booooooooom!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think a couple days left. We can do more than 12,000 as said in a past post.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

made it before 1


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and what kind of user name is beaverman


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

beaverman said:


> whos gonna get 10k


Woot!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think it will go to at least 15,000


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

worked as a beaver trapper for a few years and everybody called me the beaverman


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok I blundered this post.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that was pretty uneventful


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

you can all quit now you know that post 10,000 is gonna win it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wake up cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

15,000 That sounds about right on.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Damn I missed it by 1!!!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I think I should win it for posting Van Halen's whole 5150 album for the 5150 post


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

well that makes sense


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

These aren't the droids you're looking for


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep I blundered that post. Day dreaming about the press I'm winning.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my back is freakin screaming


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Might be sleep typing also.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

qwertyuio


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm with you on the back. Your not alone.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sdfgh


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

need to start back on my meds but I hate feeling that way all the time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

need to move to Colorado with that legalized weed


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

haha hit 10,000 and everyone bailed


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

See you guys a little later


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok guys we made it over 10,000 so. :icon_salut: See ya after dinner.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One more for good luck and the win.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

in again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

here is the lucky entry


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Back in for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Once again in.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Here we go again!
> 
> Enter The Drawing To Win A Last Chance EZ Press From South Shore - July
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Wow, what a thread! Please enter me in as well. My luck has turned for the best lately. I should play the lotto!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Great Press the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.
EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<in>>>>>


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Tuck took tick tock


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Great Friday.
Great Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on for the EZ.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Woo hoo I win...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

****in*****


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Not for 6 more days.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Like taking candy from babies


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

6 more days and someone will be picked.
In for the EZ Press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Back in for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for the.......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Win.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok one more for the sneak attack and the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Brad you don't have a chance I got it in the bag.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm all over it and just when you thought I was gone for the day. Wah La I got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I appear out of know where and take the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

People so easy to get I say I'm going and you slack on the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You never know when I'm coming for the win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Them boom there I am all over the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

But I'm out for now take it over guys.


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

in again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hi again dang can't help myself.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow only one post since my last really?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here is the sonic boom and the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to shoot and the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Can it be the winner cc and bam.


----------



## Todd 143 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im in and would love to win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

only 1 winner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and that is me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thats right mpetrozza67


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the pace has slowed dramatically


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

we had well over 200 posts in an hour


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and now we have had less than 80 in over 2 hours


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok, time to go again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

well maybe a few more


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Xox


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

asdfghmnbvcx


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the winner is


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

me...


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

making up for lost time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

could really use this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

would look so good in my basement


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can someone carry it down there for me


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

10100


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

10101


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hhh


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hhhh


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc I think that you might be losing your marbles


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Faded


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Turn up


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hey


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Heyy


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I got this ...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The EZ Press that is.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok I'll help for awhile here. Got to love the win for the press that's coming to me.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a spot waiting for the EZ.
At my house.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know it's mine.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Did you get a nap CC?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who does not have a spot for it? But it's coming to me I sold my soul last night.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope been doing stuff with the kids. Naps are for Pu**ys.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a very special spot for this press.
At my home.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Kids are great.
Taking my son to a arm wrestling comp. tonight.
The girl is shooting archery right now.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc you know you were napping


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

UPS called me they said they already were notified to come pick it up after the contest and take it to cc's house.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was shooting for a while but the back is freakin killing me


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In once again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry nope filling up a pool for the kids.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you are halucinating again cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Took them for a walk also.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to wake up from your nap CC.
You are dreaming again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah well i think you sniffed to much chlorine


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

a press was my next investment and it would be so nice to not have to spend that 500


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Just thinking on what I'm ordering for dinner when we go out. Oh I know I'll have a winner sandwich as I got the press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I could get another bow with that money


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nothing wrong with dreaming but it was no dream. I got this press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

like winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you should order crow


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hope you don't drive to get your sandwich because you are still dreaming CC.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The winner right here I tell ya.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you've got didly squat


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

only thing your winning is the walk with your kids


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No joking around you guys know it and just can't except it. Face the facts Jack.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey striker quit sucking up with your another bump for south shore archery


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's put in another chance


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well if that's all I get then I still win. But I guess I will win twice then walk and press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you probably live right next to their shop


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Golf game us over now time for a cold BEEYAH


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

nope just the walk


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Time to go relax


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and you got the joy of my company the last few days


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You keep putting in another but you can't keep up with the winner me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey cc remember the other day when I said look I have 1000 post again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

time for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right here:cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man I tell you I feel bad for ya not facing the truth when it's right here in front of you look. Winner cc for the press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gonna go shoot some more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cmon lets get this :usa2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey rebel do you have another shoot this weekend


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I remember keep going if you want to try to catch up.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this....simmer down....:cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cant wait til my son gets here tomorrow


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There you are YR how's it going brother?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In yet again...c'mon....:tea:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the big prize


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> There you are YR how's it going brother?


Sick as a dog!! Grrr


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

see ya'll later


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In one more time.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In it boss....:cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin on :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok off to dinner see you in a bit. Here is a slight chance to somewhat catch up slow poke mpetrozza. Oh and by the way your wasting your time I got the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hope ya feel better then man. See ya in a while.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ok now I'm gone


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> hey rebel do you have another shoot this weekend


 I'm setting up a shoot tomorrow...for them to shoot Sunday.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2:i am there


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello weekend!! Hello EZ press!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there again :cheers:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Howdy


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press....the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon :tea:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in .........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotcha :tea:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What you got YR?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it......:dog1:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<in>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Take a guess.........The EZ Press!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

***** in *****


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep Im in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another.......:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again......:usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin in for the win :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there.....:BrownBear:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in for the win, the EZ win that is.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I is.....:cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Go Speed Racer go......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on....its on


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets do this...:car:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again>>>>>


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In...yet again...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Alrighty GO GO GO>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the EZ win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>in>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to get this pressing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

GO GO GO for the the EZ Press>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press win....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In....


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Here here


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you go hoytman


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

press this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

come get your EZ press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ahekdk


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I want this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

put me in coach


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

ready for the press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

still ready


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can't get enough


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where is everyone


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

all by my lonesome


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

>>-------------------->


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

10251


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wasn't that creative


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

out


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

10257


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win :cool2:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

in b4 dinner


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily


----------



## ZuluWhiskeyFox (Apr 7, 2014)

Please enter me in the draw.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is here
.................................:dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon I am in :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello EZ Press...I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another before a shower......:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there for a nice Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got me sum :nixon: :dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:dancing: :usa2: :guitarist2: :cool2: :dancing: :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am a contestant on the give away from South Shore Archery....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right.....I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! Wow what an echo in here. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in there Boss!!! :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

There for the EZ Press :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rock it.....:guitarist2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in...


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you getting bored rebel


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## CANT HIT EM (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup
Up


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I like the echo post


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

EZ press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

put me in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

entered


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

love this contest


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

impressive


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can you feel the pressure


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

stop the press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this is a pressing issue


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no one here


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

like a ghost town


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

zippity do


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

tgif


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lmao


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

w.t.f.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

10315


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad ya liked the echoooooooooooooooooo0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000. It's like a chamber in here.lol


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Well I am in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look there another post for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another.....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on to win the South Shore Archery EZ Press :usa2:


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh yea.......count me in....to win. :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Present..............


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

call me in again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

C'mon for the win


----------



## Bruce Conroy (Jul 25, 2014)

Bump I am in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:nixon: I got this :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: :nixon: :usa2: Proud to have served!!! :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Wow what an echo000000000000! :horn:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this.....:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Can ya here it? That is the sound of me winning!!! :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is all alone......that's good right? :humble:


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

Can't wait to get this thing home with the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Born to win...I am in :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press is a nice price for a give away South Shore Archery!!! :usa2:


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In in on


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: :nixon: :usa2: :dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it :humble: :dancing: :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin' on like the Rolling Stones.......:guitarist2: :cool2: :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right.....postin' to win :humble:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it..................................................:dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok a shower...keep em' coming boys and girls. :tea:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in the saddle again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another chance to win an EZ Press from SSAS.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey what happened to everyone?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hmm, normally there are hundreds if posts going on. What's up ATers?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Not even YankeeRebel is posting?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

WOW crickets!!!!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Well I'm in it at least.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok then another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Well CJC98 is alive!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Must be suppa out dere in da Midwest.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok I'm coming on for the win again. I am so stuffed I ate a burger that each patty was the size of 3 burgers and it was a triple decker with lettuce, tomato and purple onions and pickles with nice crispy bacon and pepper jack cheese. So I'm ready to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go brother YR I'm ready here.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in for another chance.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am not staying up all night tonight 12-2 AM that's it for sure. But I'm ready for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Alright then another for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

cc122368 that burgers gonna killa ya!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok the win right here or one of the many others I have posted.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That burger just might no lie it was huge.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't feel like moving all but my fingers for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Well another chance for a great EZ Press from South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

up up for another chance.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I wanna rock and roll all night and win this press.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Yawn I'm full of beef roast and mashed red potatoes with gravy.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still got my mother and mother-n-law here so trying to spend time with them or the wife will be mad. I got the computer open I sneak over for some post.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok well maybe not all night tonight as last night was the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

But I'm still on it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In...


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Never won anything, BUT I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up top


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another post, another chance.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ready to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick me


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Time to win this thing


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Toot a loo I'm sill here guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's clobbering time for the win of the press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My mother will be leaving soon then it's on for real.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My time is now for the press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm back


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeehaw


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let's get this thing Rollin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got flu like conditions with a headache.......GRRR......


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Pick me pick me


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang YR that sux


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Get it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this press


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Bump


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Trt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ready set I won it.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Where is everyone?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I feel for ya YR hope it passes quick.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Everyone give up after 10k


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What you mean were is everyone? I'm right here don't you know.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I am


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Give up what's that? I don't know the meaning of that.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here for a while


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Must....go......on captain.......ukey:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This egg roll tastes like a lard sandwich!! ukey:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang it hot in texas right now


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I used to live in Odessa,Texas


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in this .....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up AT


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it ....


----------



## ilbow404 (Aug 19, 2012)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

who's winning this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thats right I am


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will give this Press a good home. :humble:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right.......another :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

....................................in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for da win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dang I'm back kids wanted to go for a walk.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

...............................................again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

EZ press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in once again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

........................................................for the win..............................


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can't wait for it to get to its new home


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gotcha man.....


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In againnnnnnnnn


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gotta get these bows tuned


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:uzi::blob1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hello walls.........................


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

YR how is the Moxie shooting?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it's mine


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pick me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Have ya shot a Strother Moxie yet Trozza?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Nope going to me & I'll pay the shipping.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

please


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this.....:humble:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another shot goin out there.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

knock knock


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hello


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this again.....EZ Press is comin' home. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go my mother left and now it's on.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

is everybody gone


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh it's coming home alright right to my house.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I guess no one wants the EZ press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope got ya.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I guess South Shore will just have to give it to me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's already mine what's you mean,


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thank you SS


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope not gonna happen.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All the way right to my door.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's happening for real.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I is in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I cant wait to use this thing


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice press coming my way.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

My bows are getting impatient


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me nether.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the only press coming your way is a news paper


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ready to press for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Gunsmoke


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

12345


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good one you wish.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this............................:dog1:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets press on


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All the way here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Br549


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

or maybe you need a shirt pressed


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm pressed for this press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

oh yea........helloooooooooooooooooooooo000000000000000000000000000


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the post count has slowed considerably


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Is he in dry cleaning now? :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

good day to win....:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Rockin' the EZ Press..................:guitarist2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No shirts pressed not that kinda guy sorry.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

who me? yes I am the winner.......:humble:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will get it going here.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Got this


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man don't feel that bad just cause you did not win mpetrozza just remember I said you could use it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like the win right here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

can ya hear that? That is the sound of me winning the EZ Press. :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on.....I can feel it......ukey:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm not going anywhere except for a smoke.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got another............. :killpain:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh and to pick the press off my porch when it comes.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Smoking will stunt your growth and your chance to win the EZ Press. :cool2:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Done


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Who farted??? :killpain:


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

rut row


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

:jam: I got it.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I will own this press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry man it was me that big burger put a hurting on my stomach.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm in to win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Heading to the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ukey:ukey: ukey: ukey: ukey:


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in also.


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

In again, Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I feel the same way YR. I should not have ate that big burger in about 2 min it killed me.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Yawns


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can make it pretty late tonight. I might not roll as fast but I'm on it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocking all the way.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in Boss


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

All in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Have a smoke and enjoy the ride to the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it...........hello000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on the chain gang.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Busting rocks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there I am


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Smooth up in it I tell ya.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on....:humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have not seen reg AT for a while longest I have been away from it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

oh snap....I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I have not seen reg AT for a while longest I have been away from it.


Me either I had to go and bump up some things in the classifieds. LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I get on and go strait to my last post and start rolling. I have not clicked back to general AT since I got on this kick.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I only have some broad heads on there who cares if I sell them I need the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm addicted to EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got to have it now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Please stop the madness give me the press already. Ya know you want to South Shore.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I hear voices in my head. They say EZ, EZ, EZ press for me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I feel alright trust me.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in for another shot at an EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm a nice guy I won't do you no harm really. Just shut up and send me a Ez press. ((Please))


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Luke I'm your father the force is with me for a EZ press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it.......:humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife went to get me beef jerky. She is home yes.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good stuff right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Off for a smoke afterward.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Now now, no begging. Just put in an entry.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It won't take me long so don't get any ideas the press is mine.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Ya sent your wife out ta get ya beef jerky? Man she must really love you! ❤


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who's begging I'm winning.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ya right.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Didn't that burger fill ya up?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No she is great.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It did but the mention of jerky made me hungry again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How bout another bump for South Shore Archery Supply?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Burgers, burgers, burgers


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok bump I did it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up for the night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Quit it I might explode.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will see bet you can't.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Looks like bedtime. Tomorrow is the final day of the tournament. Then the big feast afterwards.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there again for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If you do and I have someone rocking it with me I will stay.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Last chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

strikerII said:


> Looks like bedtime. Tomorrow is the final day of the tournament. Then the big feast afterwards.


Good luck Striker!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for a EZ Press win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Low and behold...I am in again :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

BAM! There for the EZ Press again. :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again c'mon


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

come to Papa....:humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I was just hitting a couple shots with my crossbow just put a steady Eddy on it Tenpoint Shadow Ultra Light that crossbow smokes.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look out I is a comin' on................:car:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm there babe.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocking down the block.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cruisin' on down to the winners circle...:car:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm all in for the win.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right!! :first: :humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh my I have the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:smile_red_bike: let's get it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: need something to drink.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey you stole my trophy you are not taking the win I got it.


----------



## ExtremeJunky (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you guys are dedicated I will give you that


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:dancing::mracoustic::banana::rockhard::guitarist2: :jazzmatazzes:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice love dark beer. Ok smoke break keep it going YR be right back.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

laying the smackdown


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right....just like a mail man...thru sleet snow or rain the mails got to go!! :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

winning the EZ press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:set1_draught2: what ya havin' bub?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know about dedicated but nuts yes we are.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for the win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

well spank my BLANK and call me sally.............:first:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

stoli tonic with lime


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

spank my blank


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

knock knock


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Having Jack and coke please or Captain and coke ether will do thank you.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that was a new one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

call me winner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wwheres my drink, slow bartender


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I want this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

so here is another chance


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and one more


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

all is well


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

winner :star::star::star:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I can't be beat


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

as soon as I show up everyone leaves


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

do I smell or something


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't think I do


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

just in time to watch me post the winner


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more try


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry how can I call you a winner when I won it already?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

there it is


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cha ching


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you got squat


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh yes there it is my winning post.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

nada


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another................


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

zero


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will see don't cry when it is called.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

zip


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

don't count ur chickens before their hatched


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

zilch


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I usually eat chickens not count them


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It dose not matter there picking from last night. Wait that's right I was the only one here guess that means I won.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yup I am there


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

12345


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's all in fun guys.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

digging this contest


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So don't take it so hard.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Chitty chitty bang bang


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah it is cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's great.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

take what so hard


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hey I'm with you guys so lets do this.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

getting tired


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

When I win you know.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

been a long day


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey cc how was dinner


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> It dose not matter there picking from last night. Wait that's right I was the only one here guess that means I won.


U smokin' grass or something? LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not me but who knows the burger might kick my a** in a while. We will see I guess.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

mom and mother in law, all I can say is wow


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I won't tell YR.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cc you seem to be asked if your on drugs a lot


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hows your back feeling


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea that was a treat.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Not me but who knows the burger might kick my a** in a while. We will see I guess.


ukey: LOL


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Messed as always my back hates me.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in once again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know I would have had to be on drugs to endure that


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Jumping jack flash I won


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It was great when I ate it I bet I look like that now all green.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Time to get it done


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my mom in law was just so annoying


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up top


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:darkbeer: I am in Boss man


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but then again so was my ex wife


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That is the great thing about hunting season they can come out then when I'm up in a tree.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets get this to 11,000


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> my mom in law was just so annoying


Make some Apple Pie...the drink...... and let her sip on that for a bout a 1/2 hour and she will mellow out real fast or GET MEANER!!! lol


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Friday


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who needs it anyhow? Not the press I do need that.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in........to............win


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was fortunate, I was married for 17 years and my mother in law moved to florida as soon as we started dating


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I needs my EZzzzzzzPressssessess


----------



## norsemen (Feb 22, 2011)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

My nephew can use this EZ Press. :humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Apple Pie Moon shine yes.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

she was a total whack a do


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that sounds good


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Time to win this thing


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You are lucky you might have a chance.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

but that will sneak up on you pretty quick


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I liked my ex-mother-in-law. She was a great lady. She died about a year after we had married.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

does norsemans avatar freak anyone else out


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want this for real.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> but that will sneak up on you pretty quick


Yup I make mine with 190 proof Everclear but it is smooth ...really smooth. And it will sneak up on you. :cool2:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

mine was total looney tunes


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

EZ press Group buy FTW!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah we cant get everclear in PA anymore so have to go to WV to get it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

The things I can do with this press. So many activities!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Nope.....don't freak me out


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Like Jack Nicolson looking through the door on the shinning here's Johnny.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

always drink the apple pie when were tail gating at Steeler games


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

exactly, its just freaky


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and rebel your just not right


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know why did they have to do away with everclear that is BS.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I did the heres johnny post the other night


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> yeah we cant get everclear in PA anymore so have to go to WV to get it


Bummer. I like the EverClear versus the real shine in my Apple Pie. Everyone who tastes mine tells me mine is smoother than the store bought apple pie shine and mine is more proof. Mine is near 80 proof when it's all mixed with 8 3/4 quarts


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up top


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Yep


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

we usually make a run to WV in Sept and buy a but load and just make a huge amount like 4 or 5 gallons


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I agree with YR not freaky at all.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to win this press then go for the free elite!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I actually think I still have a jar down stairs


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Only 80 proof I better just chug the everclear strait.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

At it again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you already said it was freaky you cant just change your mind


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If I had it I would be drinking it after the kids went to bed.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what free elite I cant do this for a second month. I will be in the looney bin


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We are going lets get this.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

This next week will be the longest week ever.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah thats what you need, we already have a tough time trying to understand your posts


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

mpetrozza67 said:


> what free elite I cant do this for a second month. I will be in the looney bin


Lol it not being drawn till dec.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in ..........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I said it was like Jack I did not say it was freaky look again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

stay away from the apple pie cc


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

like jack in the shining is pretty damn freaky


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

>>>>>>>>In for the EZ>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what up hoytman


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up to top


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My my I want the press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

are we at 11000 yet


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

To a crazy man freaky is only normal.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

time for another break


----------



## bigoman (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

point taken


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not yet but not to far to go. We can make it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea a coffee and smoke for me. I'll be back.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

peace


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Get er done


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

On this like stink on sh**


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

It would be awesome to win this EZ press. Crossing fingers.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Win win win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got it :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Am trip to pro shop to press my bow. This could be easily avoided with a press of my own. No whammies no whammies


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

winning...oh yea....:humble: :first:


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got it.....................:first:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

watch out I am a comin' for the win :car: :first:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it again. YR other great bands Talking Heads and The Cars.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Going up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

right on.............:humble: :cool2:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Uppp


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here. Hey mpetrozza how you gonna win if you leave so early?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

Still in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I won't leave as long as I can tonight.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what was that cc


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that was a little premature


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> I'm on it again. YR other great bands Talking Heads and The Cars.


I used to have Cars Candy O on vinyl.....LOL


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm out at 11'000


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Won't make it all night I know that but I'll do my part.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

804RVAMH said:


> Still in


Where ya been hidin' 804RVAMH?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok 11,000 makes it all good.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

running out of things to say


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

That press is gonna look good in the man cave, I've already cleared the spot where it's gonna go. FTW


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

let the good times roll


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Me either I am fixing to go to bed. I am beat!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that spot is going to look pretty empty without the press there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> running out of things to say


use code....♫ ♪ ♫


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll say 11,000 then you are in for the win mpetrozza all good. That is what I think I will stay for tonight.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm gone I am out of here guys. gotta get up at 6 am. L8r gator. :first:


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

🙌 weeeeee!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

once more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

later rebel


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets get this thing to 11k


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All these people clearing spots for a press that will be here at my house what a shame.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cmon people lets go


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another post another chance


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

who wants to help me move next week


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If you hit the bed YR see you tomorrow hope you feel better brother.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Uno mas


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

YankeeRebel said:


> Where ya been hidin' 804RVAMH?


Working like crazy bud, got to get a bunch of stuff before the season. Still in though bud, getting close


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cmon what happened to archers helping archers


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man if I lived closer I'd be there for ya.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no volunteers


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know you would cc not sure how much help you would be with your back, but you could always come for the beer and food


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope we all find out who wins this thing unlike last month.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I can tell you the wife would never drive me that far and if I ask I would get the axe for real in my sleep.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Off to work again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

They don't post it up on here?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not long if we pound the post out.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am ready set go for the win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

sons xbox just bit the dust and not even a year old


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets say that if any of us that win we make a thread


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife just ask what time I'm staying up till tonight I said not as late as last night. She looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We can hit the 11,000 here where is every one else? They flaked out on us.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what do you guys think of the hoyt carbon riser


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One more here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no commitment


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

gonna take a while with just the 2 of us


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had 3 loved them had Carbon Matrix's great bows.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

everyone was here to get it to 10k


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will get it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I cant get past how ugly that riser is


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and could not see paying $1400 for a bare bow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea that was in the day when the people who can't hang are on.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

for that much it has to be both good looking and swallow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am not sure how long I can hang I have to drive an hour to pick up my son tomorrow morning


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

They hold and shoot great I had a Experience also sold it to get another carbon.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

you seem to be loosing some momentum yourself cc


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What? Don't tell me I must hit the 11,000 myself tonight.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my 2 favorite hoyts were alphamax 32 and my flag ultratec


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here but for some reason my computer won't let me post as fast said I must wait so many seconds between post.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cant be exhausted with my son, he is 10 and will want to do stuff


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had the Alphamax 35 great bow.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah have to wait 30 seconds


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I understand you know I'm just razzing you.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

very good bow one of my top 5 all time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes I do


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea It seem like I click and it makes me wait while others get 3 post in I'm not happy.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I never shot the carbon matrix but was not that impressed with the carbon spyder


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like the longer ATA bows I'm 6'2'' ape arms.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thought that the Experience shot way better smoother and definitely quieter


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like the Matrix better than the carbon Spyder.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah I can understand that but I am only 5'6"


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was getting into with a Mathews fanboy earlier


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I liked the Experience don't get me wrong I love the Matrix more and 35'' ATA fits me better also.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I was in the brand specific bowtech thread and I called the guy a douche


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Had a few Mathews I only ever had one I cared for out of the many I have owned Switchback XT a lot of problem with mine.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah over the past 6 or 7 years there has been a switch and there seems to be way more bows for us shorter guys than for you tall guys


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

guy was an ass we were on a thread that the OP had an Insanity and the limb cracked and this dude jumps on and just starts talking smack about bowtechs being junk and the limbs are terrible so I go on google and do some searches on Mathews, Hoyt, and PSE and put 5 links for each of them all about broken limbs it was pretty epic


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had a few BT a Sentinal and a 82nd Airborne that bow ended up junk it was new and crapped out on me and then the Experience.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I told the guy that the biggest innovation from mathews in the last 5 years was to develop a riser that looks like a honeycomb


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I drew a Mathews back once had the loop on the yoke let loose new bow boom whole bow blew right in my hands.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

the Sentinal was an awesome bow I actually had a commander which was almost identical but came out a year earlier. It was my spots bow


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I had a Monster that I was shooting way over weight arrows the cam split right down the side bow was not even that old.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I could never get past the grips on a mathews they were like a 2x4. Just a big blocky chunk of wood


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My god we are not even at 10,900 yet.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Every company has its issues and I mean all of them but some of these fanboys just don't want to hear it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah we might have to stop there


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That is a negative on them for sure.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

11k is going to take forever with just us 2


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm getting beat also I have driven it hard that's for sure.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I just dont care for someone who talks crap on an item that they have never even used, it just really bothers me


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Last Chance!


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets stop at 10,900


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We get the straggler every once and awhile that's it.


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

octanevane said:


> I hope we all find out who wins this thing unlike last month.


The person who wins, if announced, would probably be bombarded with in box messages lol. the equivalent of winning the lottery for some archers not blessed with financial comfort. I just hope who ever wins uses this tool for good and to teach others how to become more involved with the equipment they use to fulfill the passion for archery. I think that every die hard archer should know how to service their bow and equipment. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up our Canadian neighbor


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

very well said 804 and I could not agree with you more


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sounds good to me if someone else gets the 11,000 they got it off sucking up the left overs of us and YR can't leave him out.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Ready To take this win i'm in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I agree with ya also.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Archery is a very expensive sport to get started in and that is what makes AT so awesome. It makes it affordable to pretty much everyone who has a job as long as your smart and use the classifieds to your advantage


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What? who you be we got this.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I totally agree that everyone that is serious about this sport she be able to work on their own bow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh yea look at my feedback that will floor ya also. Yes I use the Classifieds for sure.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

16 more after this


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife buy sell buy sell that's all you do.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my feedback all got erased along with my posts


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

mpetrozza67 said:


> very well said 804 and I could not agree with you more


Thanks bud, love everything about archery and continue to learn everything I can. I haven't seen this kind comrade re on AT since I joined. I have met some really good guys on this thread alone.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We got that brother.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thats what a lot of us do, doesnt she realize it is a disease


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that is what AT is supposed to be about, archers helping archers


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ya if you see the BS were talking now we do it for fun like a big family here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a very tough time sitting back when I see someone being disrespectful and rude to others


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep a disease I got it and love it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

out of here at midnight


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and it is terminal there is no cure


----------



## 804RVAMH (Apr 12, 2014)

cc122368 said:


> Ya if you see the BS were talking now we do it for fun like a big family here.


My favorite thing about this thread so far lol. Besides the chance of winning an EZ press of course. I doubt it really helps but so much with how many entries any one individual posts......... love the fact that everyone's having fun with it though, good thing all around. Can't believe Yankee called it a night lol.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I really hate all the bashing and fanboy crap that goes on here


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

he has to get up at 6am


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me too but on here I think most know it's just BS talk for fun no harm meant or done all friends. Unless a scammer in classifieds.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

this all started with me talking crap on yankee I wrote like 10 posts in a row just talking smack and then we started joking with one another and the next thing you know we turned this thread into a chatboard


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

no I didnt mean on this thread, hell on here anything goes we are all just having fun and clowning around to get in posts and just pass the time


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I meant on a real thread where some guy just had his bow break and he is seriously bummed about it then some ass comes on and just starts bashing the bow company and making the OP feel even worse


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

its just wrong


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We are there and I'm out take care guys I'll see you guys in the morning. Oh for the win I got it right here ha ha.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hyty


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

or what really gets me going is when a guy says about putting a bad shot on a deer and you can tell the guy feels really bad about it and he knows he made a mistake and someone gets on and just starts criticizing him. I will totally go off on someone like that because we have all made bad shots on a deer and if you haven't then you have not been doing this very long or your a liar


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Or they say you torqued your bow were they there? Even if he did got to make the guy feel like crap could just say may have torqued your bow so the guy would not feel even worse than he did to begin with.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I am out myself


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I just can not handle rude people who think they know everything and act like they have never made a mistake


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't care if you say you have never or will never dry fire your bow your crazy. I have I won't lie it's been a while but have done it more than once and I have been at this along time.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

there are a lot of really good people on this site but there are also a ton of A holes


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We keep saying we are out but here we are. Alright good night guys. True true on the aholes on here there are a lot and a ton of great people I'm out.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

my idiot brother just dry fired my Admiral a month ago it is still at the shop waiting for cam bearings


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

good night AT


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hey


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Hahah


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

One more for the night


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

And one more time for the night.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Dang close to 11k


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Sss


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Aaaa


----------



## juspassinthru (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm in again....bump


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

octanevane said:


> I hope we all find out who wins this thing unlike last month.


There was a post on who the winner was. I think it may have been posted in this thread as well.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

And again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Three times


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

That's it?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

This is the winner from last month. His name is Chris Hollman.


----------



## craigxt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sign me up


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

In again, thanks Jerry


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Done deal


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Daily entry


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

I need to win this press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again. Nice offer Jerry, thanks.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another chance at an EZ Press


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Good morning and hello EZ press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning fellas.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How bout 10950?


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The early bird can have the worm, I'll take the EZ press!
#10950 it is!


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Missed it. Figured YankeeRebel would be jumpin in somewhere.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Once more for good luck.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it ta win it.


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

In.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

In the game


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

Count me in! Thanks and good luck everyone!


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> There was a post on who the winner was. I think it may have been posted in this thread as well.


Thanks must not have seen it


----------



## tguin (Jun 7, 2004)

Once more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again :humble:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Another one!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I am in once again.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In once more


----------



## hunter_1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sign me up!


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

And one more before work


----------



## proliner (Nov 4, 2006)

Im in, 

Thanks, Will


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

As the seagulls in finding Nemo said!
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine
Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In.........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good morning...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im der for the win


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Moving on up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cuoo coo for cocoa puffs


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep I'm in there again


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in thanks.


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in there. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the EZ Press


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

in again


----------



## DBRASCO (Feb 23, 2006)

Lets do this thing.


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In for the morning


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah. Time for bed


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Sitka


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## markX (Apr 5, 2010)

And again


----------



## archery j (Jun 12, 2010)

I am in


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

2pac


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Good luck to all and to all some good luck!


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

using my lucky 3000 post on this one...Iam in


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

ya can't win if you don't try


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## Cabbage14 (Aug 15, 2004)

In again


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.




Tim


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again! 11,000 post


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again!!!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

good morning fellow AT'ers


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in for the EZ press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pressing on


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thank you south shore


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

great contest


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

need me this press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yee hah


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

11012


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

looking for my EZ press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Have you seen my EZ press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

11015


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How bout another entry?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok guys what's up? I'm back for my press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I take another.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Great day out there today a great day on here for me to win the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocking as always.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well kids are up must feed them.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

In to win


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

In it to win it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another post


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

For an awesome press!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

So pick me


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

To give this press a good home


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I got a bow that needs tuning


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm going to be the lucky winner


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

again 4


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

again 5


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

again 6


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

South shore archery is great!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

again 7


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sat for the win and I'm all over it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Tic Toc I win the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Want to, Got to, Have to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh wait I did win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry guys it's mine.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On the way to 12,000.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go right here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Were are you guys?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I see Sat and now you got no love for the press. I win right here.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

where have you been sleepy head


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will love to win the EZ press right got it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in for the win


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

im here


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

hey cc, NO Press For YOU!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who me? I had to do some stuff around the house and for the kids. Love the press but family comes first.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

call me the press Nazi


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How could you be so wrong.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope not happening for you it's all mine.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I hear ya brother have to leave in a bit to go grab my son and then I think we are going to shop and try to find him a new bow


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cmon, press Nazi was pretty good


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All in for my win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can't believe it took me a week to come up with it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It was I'll give you that.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I might have to put that in my signature


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I see now that's why it was so good had to think on it so long.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

That caused some serious Seinfeld flashbacks


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

back in a minute


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well one of us will have a great press. I'm sure we all hope we win but only one good luck everyone but really it's mine don't tell anyone.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Inski


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The only thing I liked about that show was Numan.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

go visit this thread and look at the conversation I have been carrying on with this idiot. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2285204 I would like to strangle the little pr**k


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

He was nuts just like me.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

your outski


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I bet your more like Kramer


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

now go visit the thread I posted


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

pressing on


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

impressive


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

dont be depressed


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

such a pressing matter


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

stop the presses


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

very impressive


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thats all I can think of


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks south shore


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

awesome contest


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

can you believe over 11,000 posts


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow that's crazy I could see if he started his own thread on it but to jump on OP thread and start on it is BS for sure.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

it's like a cult following


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know it kind of infuriated me


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

On if I win it first


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

then when he said he was only 17 that really got me going


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I kind of though Capt Douche was fitting


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I like Numan he is cool postal.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

It annoys me that one hunter can be so disrespectful to another hunter


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nothing like a young buck no it all on stuff we have been doing for many moons.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And I want the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm coming for EZ press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have kind of made it my mission lately to call out everyone that I see acting like an ass or being disrespectful to someone else


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

and I totally know the type his daddy gave him a Mathews and he has never owned anything else because nothing else is worth trying


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here for EZ press so just stick'um up and hand over the EZ win and the press.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

back away from the press bub


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I also love the people who want to be the ethics or archery police


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

we have an insane amount of posts on this thread


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets win this


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

lets go Steelers


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

If it is someone that knows what they are doing just made a mistake on what they said I will say something and let it. But if they want to get rude about it we can do that to.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

how about the Buccos


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Let go EZ press want to win.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

11111


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

that was a lot of ones


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My wife want to take the kids to Steelers training camp would be nice for them.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Brain freeze 222222222.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm right here!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

EZ, EZ, EZ I got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone know where YR is? Did he say he had a shoot today?


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

what a rush


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes he had a shoot


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I might go take a few shots latter. Hey mpetrozza I accidently hit erase on my PM's send me your number so I can give ya a call to BS.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

wait til next week when they are in pads and yeah they will enjoy it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

will do brother


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I thought so but the old grey mare ain't what he used to be.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here for the win don't you forget it.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

I have been trying to remove so of my pm's how do you do it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

12,000 on our way guys oh I mean me and mpetrozza well we got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Go in right beside each PM is a box click it go down hit box at bottom of PM's it will say deleat proceed hit it bam.


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

need to launch some arrows today


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

pick me


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

again me


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

me again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunchtime bump for an EZ press


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

I would like a bow press


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

much better


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

Whats up GBUSA


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

yes


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Course is ready to shoot.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

another entry for Tracker


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

I couldn't believe "Tracker" was available when I signed up last fall


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in boss.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

Seems like someone else would have picked that name years ago


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: in.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh no........I am here again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And again.........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Lets dance.....:BrownBear:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:zip:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Cmon lets get it...i am in


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4 roger


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:greenwithenvy:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this :humble:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:jazzmatazzes:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here i is boss


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:rock:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another:......


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:set1_chores030:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Entered.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:banana:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:banana::banana:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:uzi::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the win.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:typing:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<in>>>>>>>


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:llama:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in in in in ......


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:spider:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in for the EZ.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:usa2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

*******in*******


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:archery:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the win.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:banana::banana::BrownBear::banana::banana:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press win.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:mracoustic::mracoustic::dancing::dancing::banana::hello2::set1_applaud::rockhard::jam::RockOn:


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:set1_violent002:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:smile:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

I am going to win:bartstush:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:dancing:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

ccasion13: if I win!


----------



## bastage (Nov 5, 2013)

I like cheese... But not as much as I would like a new Bow Press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Back for the eZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Got some home grown corn on the stove cooking.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo00000000000. Damn what a echo!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey....... time to do some pressing.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:lever:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

How do feel today YR?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it....:humble:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:first:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZZZZZZZZZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Like crap!! Headache.....sore throat......grrrr


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks for asking buddy


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:wave3: pick me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is another one


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:nixon:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:usa::usa:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: :nixon: :usa2:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:help: I need a bow press :help:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

I have a fever and the only prescription is cow bell


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:brave:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:first:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:bump2:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:deadhorse


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:wav:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I ambin again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

No eneregy......must sleepukey:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Down for the count


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Out.......


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Getting it done


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:rock:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:walk:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:bartstush:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:set1_draught2:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

quiet on here


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Time to win this


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up .


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

yup


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Sign me up!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I need this maaaaannnnnn


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am back in this.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing foward for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bernieboy (Jan 19, 2010)

In for July


----------



## bernieboy (Jan 19, 2010)

4 hour round trip to a bow press, I need one!


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am there :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I is in :car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

The EZ Press is a great give away prize. :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in................


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again....................


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

iN for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<in>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ............


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ press win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another one..........


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got another................:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

They call me the breeze...................:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in again for the EZ Press :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another....chance...must post!! :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

FREEDOM :usa2: :nixon: :usa2: FREEDOM


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In...........to........win...........:first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got another........:humble:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there..........:car:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in for today


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In...............:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

and another ..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

yet another...........:first:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another one


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

winner :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got it..........:dog1:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

and another


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:usa2: 'Merica :nixon:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

count on it :usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on...:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup that's me.........:first:


----------



## tc2506 (Sep 10, 2009)

come on lucky dice win me a press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:dancing: :humble: :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

nothing but 7's here man :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me lucky...........:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Born to win............:first:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

We are the Champions!!! :humble: :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In...........boom! to win. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one more time.....nothing but 7 or 11 baby!! :first:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:darkbeer:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:icon_joker:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:cow:


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

:guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In......right on


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got this in the bag


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in Boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me gone....I got this....:humble:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

yeah but it's my bag


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me gone....I got this....:first:


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more time


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

In from NY


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it:.....


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

woo hoo


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

whats up rebel how did you shoot


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

mpetrozza67 said:


> whats up rebel how did you shoot


I didn't shoot today. We set up the course to be shot tomorrow.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another before i mow....grrr


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

one more


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yamon!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

...


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

press


----------



## HH6D (Apr 2, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in fellas.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## Govtrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

Another time


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

WOW - 379 pages, 11,346 posts (now 11,347!) - _somebody_ WANTS a new Press!

(like ME!)


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for another chance at an EZ Press


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up .


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Just got off work bump


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In to win


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I need this.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up top


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Post


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another chance


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome press


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Can I get one please


----------



## sneaky hunter (Jul 10, 2010)

Count me in!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Another bump for the EZ PRESS


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back a underground power wire went sounded like a 1/2 stick of dynamite went off all power down. No internet and no phone stinks.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Let keep this thing going


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back rocking now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well did not go far since 12 something. What's going on here? Well the press is mine.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So glad to have the net back so I can be informed when I win the press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

cc122368 said:


> I'm back a underground power wire went sounded like a 1/2 stick of dynamite went off all power down. No internet and no phone stinks.


That sux but at least your not here in Texas and that happen its 100* right now


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Did give me a break to do some shooting that was nice but now for my press.


----------



## gambler2200 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in again!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it in it in it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea it's hot here but not that bad thank god I'd be in my grave no A/C.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back now if I get no more distractions.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On this press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on win, win and win I will.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for the win :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hey I got another.......:nixon: :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on I am on a roll here...........:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon EZ Press....come home to daddy.....:first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In for the win...let's rock! :dancing: :guitarist2: :nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4 Roger.....this here is the rubber ducky....I believe we have ourselves a CONVOY!!! Truck-it-Up....whoop whoop!! :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

None of the trucks let I'm hoping they just did not bypass it for a temp thing as if it was a bad underground wire I don't see how they fixed it that fast.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Crazy Cooter...keekeekeekeekeekee


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good to see you YR you feeling good today?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> None of the trucks let I'm hoping they just did not bypass it for a temp thing as if it was a bad underground wire I don't see how they fixed it that fast.


Whatcha talkin' 'bout Willis?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And how was your shoot?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My power went out I was kicked off since 12 AM.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Good to see you YR you feeling good today?


A little bit......still have a lingering headache though......hopefully a little shooting and a shower will fix it. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here now.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> My power went out I was kicked off since 12 AM.


That isn't good considering ya need power to...POST on the give away here man!!! :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good to see you back at it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know what the heck is wrong with them letting my power go.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been takin' Airborne, Mucinex and sinus meds....and lots of OJ..... I am a little groggy.....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That's alright one of us have to have in won by now.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Good to see you back at it.


I am for a little bit then i gotta shoot...hopefully these drugs won't effect my shootin'.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow well keep it going as long as you can.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> That's alright one of us have to have in won by now.


It would be nice. I hope ya win it brother. :thumb:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.........oh to win...:first:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea I got a break to shoot and was killing the bullseye right on so that was nice.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And hope you do to well if I don't good luck to all.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

copy copy....10-4 Roger.....hammer down to that Texas town...whoop whoop....slow her down skateboard we have a bear at the 99.... no since in buying donuts today ROGER?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In for the win is the word.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Yea I got a break to shoot and was killing the bullseye right on so that was nice.


Right on. Gonna be a good shoot tomorrow if the rain holds off


----------



## meloy10 (Feb 3, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That was one great show.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooo00000000000000000000000000000000. wow what a killer echo in here. Who knew. :cool2:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

mpetrozza67 said:


> Whats up GBUSA


Been out shooting by the lake.
I see you kind folks have been fighting the good fight in my absence.
Just thought I'd better check in before you reached 1 million posts.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> That was one great show.


yup sho was.....made me wanna be a trucker when I grew up...wow what a mistake that was. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

GBUSA said:


> Been out shooting by the lake.
> I see you kind folks have been fighting the good fight in my absence.
> Just thought I'd better check in before you reached 1 million posts.


Right on...we can use ya to keep these posts going so when I go shoot here in a few boss. :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice the kids take up a lot of my time. I don't get to go to many shoot but have 60 yards out side I can shoot to keep in shape for the deer when the season comes in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Grabbin' gears has gotta be a fever.................


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Nice the kids take up a lot of my time. I don't get to go to many shoot but have 60 yards out side I can shoot to keep in shape for the deer when the season comes in.


get them kids a shootin' buddy and take them with ya. :thumb:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We will hammer it while you shoot take a break and enjoy YR.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My girls want to for sure not much longer.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I have some pretty big shoes to fill. Don't know if I can keep up that kind of pace 
But hope ya feel better and have a good shoot.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in this for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My 11 year old boy has some problems won't go in to it but I can not put a weapon in his hands wish I could hunt with my boy but not gonna happen ever.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I need the win. I want the win. Coming for the win.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll just be sitting in that rocker watching the clouds go by tossing out some posts.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Pounding out the post for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice look like a great place to sit.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm back in the A/C now thank god it'd humid here today.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got this locked down


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No shade in my yard. But I got win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Are you kidding? What's you got locked down a room with no press? It's mine.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here it comes EZ press win for me yea baby.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.....


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up again for another chance at an EZ Press.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Madhouse here guys.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another chance for a great offer from South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The inn at Silver Bay


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG talk about an amazing opertunity. Thanks for the chance to win .


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Yup, alotta posts here. Gonna hit 20k by months end.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

South Shore rules but if some of us nuts don't win we will be in a institution me me and me. But that's ok I got this.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The Silver Bay boathouse


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What chance I got this locked up.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Where's that at?


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Lake George in Silver Bay.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Very nice place there heck I'm lucky if I have enough cash to go to McDonalds. Have fun there guy.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

YMCA of the Adirondacks in Silver Bay NY


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got the win and the Jack.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

YMCA really? You should see them here.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:cool2:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The auditorium


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there :humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Some day before I die may be I can get to go to a nice place like that. I just want the win as kids suck up all our money but they are great.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man that's nice.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My family had a sweet A Frame but when my dad passed my mother sold it there was a mountain that went strait up right out the front door I miss that place.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What's up Iowa?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in there for the win.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The wife took the kids to a birthday party so it's just me and the win here.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Win win


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh here it comes EZ to me.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

cc122368 said:


> What's up Iowa?


Getting ready to go back to work and sweat my arse off for another 12.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm coming for EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well sounds like fun. ((NOT))


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another one


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

But it's cashola something I never have. But I got win so I'm ok.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look ma no hands.......:nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm waiting for it the win that is and don't try to say what win cause it's mine.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The money is good, but the wife already spent it...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

look what the cat drug in....................... :croc:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No hands that's tricky.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Going on a cruise for our 25th anniversary.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello walls.......:cheers:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep I know how it goes my kids get it all.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well must have some cash then my treat is when I hit the woods.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am back in.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

She is in the travel industry, so we were able to get some good deals.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm a land lover...if I can't see land I aint going on no boat. Nope..... no how........... no way. :fish2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's all worth it for my kids though.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a EZ Press.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Very nice place there heck I'm lucky if I have enough cash to go to McDonalds. Have fun there guy.


YMCA so it's income sensitive too.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The best part for me is that we are going to spend some time in New Orleans as well.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in it to win it :humble:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Always wanted to go there.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to do some pressing.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

present.......................


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Really YR I had a boat loved that thing just me nobody bugging my just fishing. Sold it when the kids came have not even got to fish off the shore since then I do miss it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<in>>>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Accounted for.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sounds great well when you go drink one for me in New Orleans.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Inside the auditorium. It burned once so not as old as most of the buildings on campus.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ Press.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Cruises are fun been on 5 so far


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't normally drink, but I'm sure an exception can be made...


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Hepron Hall. Some of the housing here.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

What is this place GB?


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I don't normally drink, but I'm sure an exception can be made...


The drinks are nice the bill at the end of the cruise however are not!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Right


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Uppp


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Top


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Keeping it going


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> What is this place GB?


Its a YMCA in the Adirondacks. Great family vacation spot. And one of the places I like to shoot and help the young people learn to shoot archery.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Someone with only one post is probably going to win this


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

GBUSA said:


> Its a YMCA in the Adirondacks. Great family vacation spot. And one of the places I like to shoot and help the young people learn to shoot archery.


Never seen a Y like that. Pretty cool.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

in again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The Chappell. 
My parents, grand parents, aunts, uncles, cousins have all gotten married.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here for the win.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Chappell


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh yea drinks are pricy there.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in it.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And Chappell again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I did get to go many places before I had kids.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another I am there


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still rocking here.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Once more for the detail.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I is in to win :cool2:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Auditorium


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I just gave myself a buzz.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You are right someone with one post will most likely win. But it's mine so they can just send it on over to me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

winner....:first:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

This should make me a little cooler at work.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How did you do that the Buzz that is?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:car: I am there speedy


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh shows you where my mind was I was thinking a different Buzz.:darkbeer:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Clippers


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

A great prize from South Shore Archery :cool2:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Morse hall an old lecture hall.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it :dog1:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I need a Buzz my kind. I have lost enough hair it does not grow back as fast as it used to.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in I am


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I got it to wish we all had it but like the highlander in the end there can be only one me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

win to it in (backwards)


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Winner right here wait and see.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

one winner here....:first: :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep winner.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ win.
straight up.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Highlander was awesome


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:humble: thank ya.......thank ya very much! :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I know you mean cc is the winner. ((RIGHT))


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This contest has really booted my post count up.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Blue skies with silhouette of the Flag and Inn


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

EZ Press from South Shore Archery is comin' to Illinois baby. :cool2: :nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I did not miss a episode of Highlander.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again before the feast.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think you mean Friedens, PA don't you?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home EZ I have a spot ready for ya.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Winner is me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in...........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

12,000ome on here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Coming home to WV.
Fer sur.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

The ice cream shop. Very important


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in in .......


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We got the post here guys lets do this.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great Sat. win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow that pic was hard on the eyes sideways. Nice place for sure.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

well here we go EZ.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Well that all for now. Just need that press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the in, TTT.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Ready...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin in to win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Gooooooo ez.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Wow that pic was hard on the eyes sideways. Nice place for sure.


Yeah sorry. My mistake. It takes a different angle depending on if the camera is opened in tapatalk, or straight on the iPad.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<in>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this.....


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Ready for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ all the way.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Really getting it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ coming my way.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN in in ......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

**********in**********


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have had pic's go like that to hate when that happens.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Again I am in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In again:wink:.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In............


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right here!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

11600 post has to LUCKY.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How about that I win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The EZ Press is coming my way.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Onward to 12,000 and the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home EZ.
WV bound.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope right here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The EZ is on the open road to my house.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here's the deal it's mine.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The EZ Press is Almost Heaven WV bound.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hard times but win of EZ press for me.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN>>>>>>>>>>>>>moving on........................for the EZ


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I don't know how many times I must say it but you can't see me and the EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here it comes the win for cc.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yea cc for the big win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this and that but most importantly I got the win of EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You know it's mine.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Down for the count and in for the win EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in to win man


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am hungry for the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yep you guessed it I'm in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this just step away


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can go from hero to zero in 2 seconds


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

To win is to be in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Im coming and hell's coming with me


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I will flip u for it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay who farted....ukey:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Are you going to eat that?


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you hear that that is the sound of me winning.:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Posting today and winning tomorrow!! WooHoo!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it here comes me EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep I'm in for EZ.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

It's mine.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

there.............


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again............


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in,


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

look ma no hands......:nixon:


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

to win


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

and again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

4 more days til Jerry draws my name.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another shot


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm off kids just got home.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

See ya cc


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win the EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In this again :humble:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

One more time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Speeding to a win!! :car: :first:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Then off to work.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

c'mon c'mon I am there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

accounted for


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there........:nixon:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another chance for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here I come....:dog1:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

posting another chance.......:first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got the EZ post for the EZ Press from South Shore Archery!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

looking for a win. :dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

post up for me to win.....:first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another one bites the dust!! :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

speeding for another post :car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:guitarist2: :nixon: Rockin';!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

another and another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

comin' on like Donkey Kong


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

smooth sailing now.......:usa2;


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom I am in there


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

helloooooooooooooo00000000000000000000000. WOW what an echo!!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh how I want to win this press


----------



## 1BUCKNUT (Nov 28, 2008)

Maybe I will have something other than my usual luck....I'm in like flint!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in there for the EZ Press. :humble:


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

In again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

in yet again....


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

got it..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a pressing matter folks!!! :jeez:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't mean to press you but I am in. :cool2:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hold the presses!!!!!!! :dog1: :dog1: :dog:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

How much can you PRESS? :horn:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

So the PRESS is on first.....who's on 2nd and what's on 3rd ............ :icon_1_lol:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it.....send it to Casey,Illinois. :cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

all up in here :nixon:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Leaving the lake driving back to the GF's


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

What's that at the end of this road? My new EZ press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in...............................


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again...................


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here i am


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

South Shore Archery ROCKS!! :dancing: :guitarist2: :nixon:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In to win the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

look MA!!! ....... no hands.....:nixon:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The EZ is coming my way.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

on it.........


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock'n for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom...I is in Boss. :humble:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I'am here.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This is the EZ press to use.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## treestorm (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

oh yea.......I feel a win comin' on son. :first:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another shot at an EZ Press from South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm back in.


----------



## lancethompson (Jul 10, 2011)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in.....


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

In in win win in in


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Still here for the EZ....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home I have a special place for you.
In my house.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh yea.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In for the win because I'm back in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

One, two three this press is coming to me.


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

entering again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey hey this press is comin way.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Slackin


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in.......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I want this


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in for the EZ win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I need this.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in in in ............


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<in>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Hot off the press.... nodeeriniowa gets the win!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you hear that that is the sound of me winning.:humble


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

************in**************


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

************in for win*************


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

*************in for the EZ**************


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

************the EZ Press that is*************


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

She says that I'm evil


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, I got this.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

She loves me


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

That's the one I want.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

The EZ Press that is.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

EZZzzz


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Metallica time!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

feeling lonely YR?
The EZ is the one for me..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

For whom the bells tolls!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock on. EZ Prees entertainment time.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to get it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Not lonely man just sick of rain!!grrr


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Rain for us tonight and tommorow.
Be indoor shooting spots tommorow.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Post up or give up!! :humble:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

You shoot indoor spots much YR?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

wv hoyt man said:


> Rain for us tonight and tommorow.
> Be indoor shooting spots tommorow.


Right on.>>------>X


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I think the people are worn down.........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press contest and the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here till the end.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Look shiny object. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have reached over 3000 post thanks to the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

One thing about it not very many interesting other threads right now.
EZ PRESS WINS>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to do some posting for the EZ>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boogity boogity lets go racing boys. :car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Stand up and be counted... For what you're about to receive...:guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay okay I got this! :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

For those about to rock we salute you!! :nixon: :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Fire!!!! We salute you....... Those about to rock!!! :guitarist2:


----------



## plutoviola (Oct 31, 2012)

This thread popped up again. So I am in again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's get it


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread is always at the top.
EZ Press rules.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

And for the win


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Nanak


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

That to drop the hammer.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right we rock!! :cool2:


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Snsna


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hammer time.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boom boom goes the hammer!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Beer me please


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

time for a EZ Press eve.....


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Some Apple pie sounds good now


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

YankeeRebel said:


>


Cool vid, thanks for posting.
I'm gonna need to do this to my ChillR soon if I don't win this press and can't just swap out my stock strings  lol.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Step back folks I got this. :humble:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Pantera - Cemetery Gates Live 1997 (HQ SOUND): http://youtu.be/oAqWXd0sXqo


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

EZ pressing send for another chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on GB. I hope you win brother. :thumb:


----------



## Tkd-0331 (Feb 5, 2011)

I call dibs on July's EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Tkd-0331 said:


> I call dibs on July's Press


 Takie a number buddy I got this one. :first:


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it step back I got it. :humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

We're off to Paradise City...... Dysfunction junction. :cool2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

im in again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ Press rules.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey I think I got it.........


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Yep, yes sir I do the EZ Press that is.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

well here we go again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Picked this TST up today. Giving it a shot on my Chill'R, figure it can't hurt.
I can't wait for the : I think your sight is on backwards comments from the people I shoot with.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the EZ Press win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I think your sight is upside down.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

No, I am wrong it is inside out.


----------



## rafca_age (May 21, 2014)

in again


----------



## shootsadiamond (Apr 1, 2006)

Im in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Well GB how do you like the sight?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Movin on to the EZ win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Alrighty.....


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

im not gonna win


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press.
The EZ Press.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Must always be POS.


----------



## mnfuel (Jun 28, 2014)

Pressing for a win


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

none of you are ,but atleast you think you are .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone can win Dorkbuck.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

good lord ! only 473 pages and growing .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

If it is not me I hope it is someone who posted here.
In for a EZ.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

another


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hottest thread on AT.
EZ Press rules.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Does this beat most posts ever on AT?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<i am in>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok , gotta get back to watching critters meet god on Sportsman Ch.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

*****************in******************


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In>>>in>>>>in>>>>>in>>>>in>>>>>in


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I'm rollin'


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In>>>>>ez>>>>>>>>press>>>>>>>>


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

wv hoyt man said:


> Well GB how do you like the sight?


I like that it fit the bow.
I like that it doesn't stick out where it can get banged around in the case, or in the field.
I like that it's all metal, and a little different.
I like that it's pretty inexpensive compared to many other sights.

I didn't get to shoot with it yet, so can't tell you anymore than that.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Rock and Roll forever.
EZ Press time.......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

should not have any sight torque issues with your shooting.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Good to be alive.
EZ press rules.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, I am still here...


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to post up for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Storm's a brewin.
iN>


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Someone spot me while I press this for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey..........


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

You are on.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

wv hoyt man said:


> should not have any sight torque issues with your shooting.


We can only hope, and I'll take all the help I can get so giving it a try.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey I am a Legitimate Contestant here. :humble:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great offer, thank you. I'm in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ho me to again please.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again that is.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Yupper in again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this.


----------



## littleredgto (Feb 4, 2009)

In it to win it!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rock it all the way for the EZ.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Well 12k before 0300 hours?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am here the press god's are with me.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Yes ya gotta be in it to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

12,000 Lets get it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in for it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Taking another shoot at an EZ Press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me for the press.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I really


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Want this


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

This is a great offer for a press. The work I could do on my bows, the kids & the fellas I bowhunt with. Thanks Jerry.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm all over this.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again I could use it bad.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I would love a new press.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Up for the EZ.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:darkbeer::cocktail:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Come on baby!!!!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:dancing:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh how much I need a press a lot.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Used to shoot X7's out of the recurves. I wanted a set of these to shoot 18m from one of my wheelies.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up again for the EZ Press!


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

Im in thanks!!


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:rock-on:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

At it again.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:first:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All up in it again.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:sleepy2:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:cheers::dancing::RockOn::beer::beer::cocktail:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And all over it again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hmmm those arrows pop up on my iPhone screen and I thought something happened to the phone!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm winning this press. The madman is here.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

...:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:cheers::dancing::RockOn::beer::beer::cocktail:


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:cheers::dancing::RockOn::beer::beer::cocktail:...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets get this 12,000 I'm ready now.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

......:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:cheers::dancing::RockOn::beer::beer::cocktail:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets rock this suc*er.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

................:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:cheers::dancing::RockOn::beer::beer::cocktail:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello EZ press, I've been waiting for you for too long.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now for the win to me.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

:darkbeer::cocktail::beer:cheers::dancing::RockOn::beer::beer::cocktail:...................


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Come on the win to me I'm going crazy waiting for my win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ready, ready, ready for it.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

When I win I'm buying steak & shrimp surf and turf for me with a side of EZ.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not much more for the 12,000 lets do it.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:RockOn:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:BrownBear:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:dancing:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:jazzmatazzes:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How about the 12,000 and the EZ for me of course.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I've got this won.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go for the win to me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will be so good to it and press many bows with my won EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Does anyone know when my EZ will come? I win it.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:star::star::star:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hit the 12,000 I'm in it to win it like now.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go 12,000.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:rock:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in this.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I hate TV and I love EZ so just send it to me.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the EZ Press.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

again I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in it up to my eyeball's for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here I am.....
For the EZ.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:usa2::usa2::usa2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

hello....I am there boys & girls


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:help: I need a bow press :help:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Let's make this happen....


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

What's up YR.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

right on again I am in


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:deadhorse


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets get that 12,000 now YR.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

it's going CC what's up man?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

You scream we all scream for the EZ.
I need it also.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:aero:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me to in on it for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

cc122368 said:


> Lets get that 12,000 now YR.


we can do this brother. :cheers:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:first:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

presently here :usa2:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:boom:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

...getting close


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not much spent some great time with the kids and now for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

STEP BACK BOYS I GOT THIS...:humble: :first:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I hit the 11,000 post.
who will hit the 12,000 post?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok I'm in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep we are all over the 12,000.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ya gotta do what ya gotta do my friend. :tea:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Who wants to come over and use my new ez press?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Let's get it rollin!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

u know it ...............12,000 is just a thang


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me for 12,000 and the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

It should get here in about two weeks


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

in for the win yes sir...:humble:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing foward.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha yeah.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go for it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

That's wishful thinking.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

boom it's winning time boys and girls....:first:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Getting closer.......


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In all the way.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

ok who farted? ukey:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:rock-on:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

strikerII said:


> That's wishful thinking.


Thinking that you can use it? Yes


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the EZ win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets get it for the win.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

oooo man


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look Ma!!! NO HANDS :nixon:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I did. Smells like roses


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Another entry here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:nixon:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

What are we posting for to win???

EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

here...present..I am accounted for


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh let's try this again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On it.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:smileinbox::smileinbox:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

No no no


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

INit.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Winner winner chicken dinner!!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal striker.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

it's not a box of chocolates thats for sure.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:RockOn:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good night I'm done.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You win the 12,000 I win the press.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:archery:ccasion13::archery:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

he did it again...lucky dog....:dog1:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:first:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

478 pages and now over 12,000 post.....


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:uzi:olarbear:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope no chocolates for sure but we made it that's cool.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Back to work


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

good luck boys and girls....I got a date with momma. :dancing:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<<in>>>>>>>>


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Good deal YR!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the night.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nope no chocolates but we made it to the 12,000 that cool. See ya later guys.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Cvv


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

in again


----------



## buckwild_09 (Jul 27, 2014)

and again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Nbens


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

12K before 12 pm, not bad at all.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeeeup-yup


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Zzzd


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Once more thanks


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

And another for good measure


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My GF's dog just got sprayed by a skunk.
Just what everyone wants to deal with at midnight lol.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Dogs not a fan of the bath. Guess she better learn to like them lol


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Little miss stinky at Christmas time.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

For whom the bell tolls time marches on


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Peace


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:darkbeer:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Break time


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I canny wait till I win this


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow over the 12,000 mark


----------



## billym260 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

U once more


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In it to win it


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope to win this EZ PRESS!!!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

I will give this thing a good home!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

It just so EZ to enter this drawing.


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Better PRESS my luck some more!


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Enter


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In like Flynn


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok this is the winning post right here


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Tired. Only have 6 hours of work left.


----------



## wvmountaineer83 (Jul 9, 2014)

In again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

3 more


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm gonna give this one last try. 

Thanks. 

Skeet.


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Mine, mine, mine....


----------



## archerynut611 (Jan 11, 2009)

great press, count me in. Thanks


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

In it


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

ok ttt


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

why not


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

two more chances


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

3010 sounds good


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## Fl Panhandler (Dec 22, 2013)

Morning entry, thanks Jerry


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in.


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam in


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In it to win it !!


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Good morning. I'm back in.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

daily


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Good morning


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I intend to win....:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here we go boys and girls....:tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this....:first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's dance....:dancing:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Did you hear that sound....... That is the sound of me winning!.....:humble:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's another chance.....:BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Wake Up America!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Step back I got this! :first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Up and at'em sunshine. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

One more time.......


----------



## weedsnager (Jul 4, 2013)

In again


----------



## bradymiller32 (Jul 24, 2014)

Im in! Thanks!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Up and at'em sunshine. :tea:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a great prize from South Shore Archery!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in......


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Manas


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Goodnight


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in it to win it.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Nnn


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How bout another chance.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Up for the morning.


----------



## hunts one (Feb 5, 2012)

Another chance


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

good morning


----------



## CoyoteHunter (Oct 19, 2005)

count me in this month


----------



## WildchildJw (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in......


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In there:..........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I is boss


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's another...........


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Marina


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Jahaha


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

morning


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Aaaa


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My BB gun Theoben Evo


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a rainy day in the neighborhood a perfect day to play on my new EZ press. Hope it ships quick


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One of the pet bear at work.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Good morning AT


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

It's win a press funday sunday


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In agsin


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

GBUSA said:


> One of the pet bear at work.


Looks like a good one!!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

DanF said:


> Looks like a good one!!!


He wasn't the biggest of them but definitely a good looking bear.
Game cameras were set up as well as stands, but none of our frequent visitors came around during bear season.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In to win


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Same bear


----------



## Hombre Robusto (Oct 28, 2012)

Iam in.


----------



## trapperjl (Aug 29, 2006)

Put me in please!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Sitting on the dock of the bay


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

EZ press time!!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

My yard


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Under snow


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Enough winter, back to summer


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

im in!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome looking press! . in again.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

O yes, the EZ press. In for a win!
#12145


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

One more time


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still here for the win just not as much think I messed up my eyes the other night staying on all day and all night. Well for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My computer is not posting as fast also sluggish on the speed.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

But I am in it.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Only not even 151 since last night when I got off? What the heck.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## Fordfanv (Apr 27, 2014)

ok i will try


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Put me in again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Have to work on the count here guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So I say me win win win.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll kick it a bit.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I know right, slackers!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it locked in my sights for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep slackers for sure.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:help: I need a bow press :help:


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

More photo bombing


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dude most of your post must be on this thread? I have a ton on here I won't lie I'm a nut.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

*win*


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice love the pic's.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I did win Ha Ha ya I know wishful thinking but I'm allowed.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Cute puppy.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Not going to help you win though I got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me for the WIN!


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah! I had like maybe 150 posts and then the last EZ press giveaway probably added 50.
This one a few hundred, lol went a we bit overboard.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

HERE for the ((WIN)).


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Overboard what's that? No such thing.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

And again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this oh the sweet EZ for me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I bet I got 600 on here may be more.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I would not even try to count my post on this thread that was a low est I bet.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocking it again for the win of course.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Cute puppy.


Thanks


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Timmy, a corgi I had for a year after his owner passed. Sadly he was also a cancer survivor like his owner who also lost his fight. He had a great spirit.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My bud a 12 year old pit passed 5 years ago right before my 5 year old girl was born. He was the best dog I ever owned I cried like a baby I am man enough to admit it.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got Press? I will when I win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On this press for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Call me lucky...:humble:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There you are YR now it's a party.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets go guys.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

10-4 rubber ducky roger


----------



## Bullseye1 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, someone really wants a press. Put me in, thanks


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nuts and double nuts for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Just here for a few.....gotta tear down the course in a bit


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

He must mean us YR and he is right we want a press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Every bit counts YR.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh again for the win if you did not know.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Bullseye1 said:


> Wow, someone really wants a press. Put me in, thanks


I certainly want and really need a press. And while winning one would be a blessing, more than likely I'll be waiting for a black friday deal.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Comin in for another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

How about another one


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:ball:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey look I got one more


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Wheelin for an EZ press


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this win for the great EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Can't hurt to try well till I go mental anyway. Oh wait I'm there already.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All good for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Press, press, press I want it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here for the EZ.


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Back for another one


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hitting it for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On the way up for EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

2 Cars ahead of us Jimmy.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I done lost my mind and can't find it anywhere.


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hope I find EZ press on my porch.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I was not much above 12,000 when I started this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on it that's for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Must keep on it for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep on it for sure for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want to see the end count on this can't wait.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Muggy hot out today here in PA.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yuck!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

So I'll stay in A/C and win EZ press.


----------



## BurdDawg1 (Nov 30, 2010)

Put me in Coach


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Back for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in for sure.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in the deep end of it here the win that is.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets roll.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Shower time be back in a few. For the win.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here we go again


----------



## Xringindy (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm in thanks


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm in for the press please.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Press me pretty please


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Another


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Feeling good and back for the attack.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On this all the way.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets move this su**er guy or gals.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now you know! Me for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Down for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rolling down a river on to the win for the EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Can't stop this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Dang phone what's wrong with people interrupting my win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Tic Toc the mouse went up the clock and cc got the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Do you have to ask? I'm here to win!


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Omg


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Where did everyone go?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on a roll here let me be.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On to the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In again for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My kids love to watch there daddy go nuts.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

There you are striker.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In fo da win.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

in again...


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Let move this thing.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On for the 13,000 now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I think this seat will be no good by the time I'm done this contest.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Motoring on to the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Can't wait to hunt and want the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

It's so on now I'm back in the swing.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well short break for a smoke.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

Pick me


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good to go now for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me right here win, win, win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My computer seems to be running good for now.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Better be for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll get this count up here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Pow right to the moon for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Been there done that now for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One step at a time to the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I have been here and I will be here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets hit that 13,000 come on guys.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am back in this with a vengeance.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

For the win that is.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well I'm at it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Who else is in it here?


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Let's get this done


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just 4 more days till they tell all of archery talk nation that the winner is......wait for it....... Jeff


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

In again


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

In again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Up again


----------



## octanevane (Nov 15, 2009)

Post em up


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im in !


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In it right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry Jeff news flash winner cc.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All the way baby I'm in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You can't hang!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

With me.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Get some


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I love EZ for me.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh I'm getting some EZ.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right here.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I need everyone to take it e-z because I already won


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here baby.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

As I have it all the way.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got this all wraped up


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Non stop EZ for me.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

With a nice bright bow


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go now.


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

In again , great press!


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Give it to me baby


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Kinda hard wend I have it sealed.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Hardcore winner right here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a chance for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in once again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in...........


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on.....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

for the EZ Press.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

good afternoon AT


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here....


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya me too


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Im in it ta win it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

4 more days to go..........


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in for another shot.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

and this press will be coming to WV.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Yup almost drawing time.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a spot waiting for it at my house.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Win, win, win right here.


----------



## Roc (Jun 29, 2003)

me too


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Me too.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The great win right here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

for the EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On pressing matter of cc winning the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How's that go? Oh cc wins the EZ it's that EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have arrived.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home EZ.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Win right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Mine I hope.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Im in


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

for the win


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

of an EZ Press


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

from South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you Jerry.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:thumbs_up


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd like to win


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

in for the win


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

Pick me!!!!!!


----------



## fordnut (Dec 16, 2005)

Pic me


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:set1_signs009:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:star::star::star::star::star:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ez press


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

In again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

and again


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:nixon:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Seems like the win for me.


----------



## Tracker (Oct 10, 2013)

:help: I need a bowpress :help:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right here.


----------



## gatorbait42 (Jun 17, 2007)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it, Get it, Good mine.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

To the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nothing but win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

In it to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ralph! :yuck:


----------



## 1BUCKNUT (Nov 28, 2008)

Hit me again!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Want to win for real.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Post galore.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im in,i need a press so bad.

heres to wishful thinking


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm getting it, Really getting it EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here it come to me.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

1 sheep


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right here again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

The hook up for the win.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

2 sheep


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Went fishing today on AT and South Shore hooked a big one a EZ press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm still here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

3 sheep


----------



## Yankee (Jan 14, 2013)

twyatt said:


> Count me in, thanks!


Fox


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sheep what's you doing to them sheep. Step away from the sheep.


----------



## Yankee (Jan 14, 2013)

6bloodychunks said:


> 3 sheep


_.
Srvmmfw fk [email protected]&-+
v.fbrrhxx b+%-?
::6&66+
+?8


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow I have this.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

4 sheep


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

5 sheep


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

May the most deserving win. ME ME ME !!!!!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Well break for me already won it so I'll take a few.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

6 sheep


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

bump 4 ya!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got this.....:first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

That's right you know it. :humble:


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

7 sheep


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

8 sheep 


mmmmmmmm delicious sheep lol


----------



## roadkingfl (Mar 23, 2014)

Im in...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am there


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yup I got another


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Coming in for another


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

For another


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Got it.......


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Chance


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look Ma......no hands.....:nixon:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

At a


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright guys get back I got this.....:first:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

EZ Press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here for the win. :humble:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

From South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

They call me lucky.......:first:


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

doobie doobie doo


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am in boss....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I got it....... :dog1:


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here I is.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i find ducks opinion of me is very much influenced over whether or not i have bread.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Again I am in


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Let there be Rock! :guitarist2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Alright I got me another one.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

You can't win if you're not in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Yet again I am in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Ok everybody I got this.....:first:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I am here.....in this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Look what the cat dragged in.....:cool2:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Boogity boogity lets go racing boys.....:car:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Pull my finger.....ukey:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a great prize from South Shore Archery!


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

In again


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in again.


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Still in on this right here for the EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm on this.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Im still in


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got this on lock down


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

Great press and great company. Thanks guys.


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

in again!


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## dieselpwr (Mar 12, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Again please.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

And again


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

...


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

again


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

up 4 sunday


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Afternoon in for another chance at an EZ Press.


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

my turn to win


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In in in.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again for da win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

How bout another chance?


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Evening bump for South Shore Archery Supply.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

And another entry.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks again Jerry.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Great offer here.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow, 500 pages!

In again.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm gonna run the column.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

This is my 1000th post in here, not but I wish it was


----------



## vclewis (May 12, 2014)

I would like it


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Would so much love to have my own EZ press. Please put me in.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Going on for the kill and the press here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Might be well over 1,000 for me no joke I was a little over 12,000 when I started this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here again lets get it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Here we go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in this for the press I want it.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will go and go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All right here.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Onward and press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm ready for win.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

You take my life but I'll take yours to you fire your musket but I run it though. For the press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I want this win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

EZ way for me to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Gotta be me for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

In:.........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm here to win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Oh are you I would not have guessed that YR.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

How's it going brother man?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm in to for the sweet EZ.


----------



## RobColella (Nov 25, 2012)

Count me in!!! This would be amazing..


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bag of bolts.


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All about this win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

500 Pages here how about that.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And on to the 13,000.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ding, ding, ding we have a winner me.


----------



## rumplebear (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm in as well, thanks for giving us a chance to win such a great product!


----------



## bbn#1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

winner , winner , chicken dinner .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

i'm back !


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Whats an EZ press anyway ? :mg:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

ok - another please :darkbeer::cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

sunday funday , lets get wasted and win .


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

yes sir , dreamin that i could win , NOT!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

You sleepin YR ?


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

:darkbeer:in


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

over 500 pages


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In Again


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Just back from shooting, so put me in coach.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Cc give it up, is over, nada, gone forever, cuz I already won


----------



## RIPNROR (May 7, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I can't wait to see a  on my door step from south shore archery


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

EZ press bump'in


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in after a weekend of scouting for the elusive Bull Elk.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


>


So freakin cute


----------



## mpetrozza67 (Jan 9, 2005)

cute pup


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> So freakin cute


Thanks, she's a sweetheart too.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Send the press to Oregon


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In....


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

They come in threes.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

Cute puppy pictures is cheating!!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

press in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in..............


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Trouble Shooter said:


> in after a weekend of scouting for the elusive Bull Elk.


Which state?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ Press.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

JTank70 said:


> Cute puppy pictures is cheating!!!


cute women pics are ok though....

still cheating

but ok


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

SWOreBowHunter said:


> Thanks, she's a sweetheart too.


Showed the pic to my GF she wants to snuggle with the puppy. 
Guess I'll just be happy that she fed me.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for a great press............
EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

All puppies are cute.....


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Always up for a free EZ press, thanks SSA.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have a place ready for the EZ Press..........
At my house.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> Showed the pic to my GF she wants to snuggle with the puppy.
> Guess I'll just be happy that she fed me.


You better get one now. There isn't a better dog than a lab, and it sounds like your gf would clean up after it, lol.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here again for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ Press is #1.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

GBUSA said:


> Showed the pic to my GF she wants to snuggle with the puppy.
> Guess I'll just be happy that she fed me.


Show her this pic. This was two days after I got the pup.


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a black lab and lab-newfi mix. A big dog he was.
A very loving and loyal breed.


----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Cute yellow lab.


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In!!!!!


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Swimming at 9 weeks


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing on..


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

For the EZ Press win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered again for the EZ.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

In for the press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come on home EZ to WV.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

I win


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Just bought a string. Now I need a press to install it myself.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I have work waiting on the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Still here for the EZ.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm in again.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

Again


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Gotta be in it ta win it.


----------



## SWOreBowHunter (Apr 13, 2013)

And again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Sill here for the win.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And got this.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right here and now.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Getting to 13,000 lets go.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Mine right on.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On for the win.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Back in for a chance.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm right here and there for the win of EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Want to win it as if you didn't know.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hmmm doubt it'll hit 13k today.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

We *ALL* wanna win it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered again.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Right on upside down and under the table for the win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here I am.


----------



## raydogg34 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Less than 400 what's that you say?


----------



## NM NICE GUY (May 27, 2014)

In for the win. Newbies count......right? lol.

thanks for the chance!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will be on it.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to post for the EZ Press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am all in for the EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep newbies count just not as much just kidding.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Here there everywhere.
EZ Press.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'm coming to get EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm back............ :guitarist2:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

EZ Press rules.


----------



## Toddmerida (Jun 16, 2014)

In again


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Now now hoyt man I started the here and there I'm everywhere thing on here. As I got this.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Alright AC/DC, rock on YR.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:dancing: :humble: :cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rock this thang.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Good deal YR keep it up brother.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Hammer time.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Right on brother! :nixon: :BrownBear:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here it is............:cool2:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

We can make 13,000 we have made that many we can do it again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bust it out.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I am the king of EZ press all hail.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

IN IN IN IN........again.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i will gently caress my press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Thunder............


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok here!


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

"here pressy pressy pressy"


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Thunder............BOOM BOOM


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Come and get sum............:set1_punch:


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Come home EZ.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Chain gang.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

im drinking my breakfast!!


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Smashing out the post.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Is it getting hot up in here?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Back for more......


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Back in Black...........


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ditto for the win.


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Is it getting hot up in here?


I don't think they expect someone to post 10 times in a hour.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

T.N.T Boom.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm A Wanted Man!!


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am here for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

No one said we could not. So I don't know don't blame me I did not see it in the rules.


----------



## NMAZCO3 (Sep 16, 2011)

Send the EZ to AZ


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Nice Dokken video.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Setting the stage and the record for the most post on a contest.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Bang your head.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On the win with great tunes dose it get any better than that?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Your all worthless and weak.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## rockles (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm in...Sorry I don't have a cool video to add, I'm just here for the press......thanks btw, I'm sitting here right now wishing I had a press so that I could try this crazy idea of and old High Country riser and some Samick Sage limbs.....hhhmmmmm


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

*****************in**************


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

YR does the tunes.


----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)

What are yoooooouuu gonna do with your press?!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

It is finally starting to rain.
We need the rain bad.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

A duce for the press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## JTank70 (May 18, 2014)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered again for the EZ..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

YR you on are on fire this eve.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I wanna drop some acid now ?


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xXEtO3bEe0


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just kidding , i want a press


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That was just what the doctor ordered for sure.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

one for the road :darkbeer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Heres one for the ditch :darkbeer:


----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

in just before dinner


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Cold as ice.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Aint no stoppin now :darkbeer:


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

One foot on the break and one on the gas.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

I live my life like theres no tomorrow .. all i got i had to steal :rockhard:


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

In again Thanks


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

:thumbs_up


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

least i dont have to beg or borrow .:rockhard:IM WINNING A PRESS -aint no sorrow !


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On it here.


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

as I sit here and watch my neighbors house go up in flames, I feel more in a giving Mood than wanting. Good luck to the winner.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Your keyboard is gonna melt Yr ! i smell smoke .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Great jams for sure.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Abroussard (Feb 18, 2012)

:darkbeer:


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

_ironic_ , told you i smelled that smell , ooh that smell , cant ya smell that smell .:RockOn:


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Miked989 said:


> as I sit here and watch my neighbors house go up in flames, I feel more in a giving Mood than wanting. Good luck to the winner.


That's not good Mike. I hope everyone is ok.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:rock:imp:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I will just skip the request I was going to ask for as Mike's neighbors house is on fire hope they are all right.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

atsss what i talkin about - :darkbeer:


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Will listen to some great CCR anytime.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

House fires suck , i know !


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Barn fires suck too , i know .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> That's not good Mike. I hope everyone is ok.


 feel bad for the neighbors, ive known them for 40 years. no one got hurt and I did run over and helped get a few personal things out before fire department got there, they are a older couple.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Ok guys who says 13,000 can't be done today?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pink Floyd - hard to beat .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Lets all pray for his neighbors feel awful for them. Good looking out for running to help them.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

At least they are safe thank god.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Lenny Cravitz


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Putting in another chance at a great EZ Press.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for fire update .


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## BIG ARCHERY NUT (Oct 24, 2003)

Time to brew up a winning batch of beer for this winner.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Wish my brain cells werent destroyed , cant remember my 70-80 favorites .


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

in again


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

:darkbeer: Tar bender , may i have another .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

ppppp


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

cc122368 said:


> Lets all pray for his neighbors feel awful for them. Good looking out for running to help them.


funny story, a while back I posted pics and was mad about the neighbor dog being in my trail cam pics about 1/4 mile out back, now I am dog sitting that dog for the neighbors....LOL


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

Entry


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In again for:
The EZ Press
The rock & roll


----------



## DanF (Dec 2, 2010)

In for the night shift


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nazareth , thats one i grew up on .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

On the win for the press.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ press.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Miked989 said:


> funny story, a while back I posted pics and was mad about the neighbor dog being in my trail cam pics about 1/4 mile out back, now I am dog sitting that dog for the neighbors....LOL


Ironic , best of friends now .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh yeah , the press . i want in too .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Trouble Shooter (Jan 4, 2009)

No dinner as of yet


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

How about a little Molly Hatchet?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Yep Nazareth.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

YR sneaky strategy !! making everyone stop and play the jam's instead of entering .


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Wow great tunes..


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

oooh look a bunny !


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

Register again.


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

2 dead bunnys this weekend and some entries for a press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

That's funny alright Mike well not funny but you know.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Floyd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## km04 (Feb 2, 2013)

In again.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

Dark side of the moon is good , but something else please .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

little older please . went to that concert as well .


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<in>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Miked989 said:


> funny story, a while back I posted pics and was mad about the neighbor dog being in my trail cam pics about 1/4 mile out back, now I am dog sitting that dog for the neighbors....LOL


Maybe now you can teach it to stay home?


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

stepping out for a minute.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

**********ez press**************


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll skip some entrees for some DIO.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Stairway to heaven


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I seen most of then to but never hurts to hear them again.


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Steve Miller Band The Joker.


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mamam


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the neighbors Mike. Good on you for helping out with the dog.
Always good to fill the karma bank.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Mmmm


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

what i miss ?


----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Kkk


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## ilhunter997 (May 4, 2012)

Jana


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

All right loving the tunes and for the win.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

In Again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for the SM Band YR.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In in in


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And jamming the Scorpions yea baby.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ Press.
Thanks.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

***************ez press**************


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Licking my lips I'm ready to win.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## Slosir (Sep 18, 2013)

In again


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

My mother loves Jump.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

CC you are more than welcome to come to WV and use the EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

She used to party with us.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

in it


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be back in a while to wrap up the 13,000.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

In please


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Back in.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Now we're cooking with gas


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## merrygld (Jul 20, 2009)

I sure could use a new press


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In in in in in >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes sir, EZ........


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Post up for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## jschins (Apr 1, 2010)

Winning time


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Pressing time.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to press for the EZ.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Will be hard press to reach 13,000.


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

At least I am in for the EZ.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the chance to win a EZ Press.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

good evening AT


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Have lots to learn so the sooner I win this the better


----------



## PA prime (Mar 7, 2014)

In again


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Back it up. Beep beep beep


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I work at ups so I'll just deliver the press to myself


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Man I have not thought of Aldo Nova in a long time.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Bring it home


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

I got this


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Boom


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Want some more


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Livin the viva loco


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

E-z press come on home


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Rocking it hard.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

My tribute to cc cuz he ain't going to win


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

Queensryche was a great band.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey it's gettin close to 13,000


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Are you looking up the gayest songs ever reb Bon jovi journey is air supply next?


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

In it to win it.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Meatloaf really


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

And give it up for Mr Randy Rhoads.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

Man that's gettin low!


----------



## Waittilloctober (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm in also


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

strikerII said:


> Hey it's gettin close to 13,000


it will not reach it if it continues to go off topic.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ueah e-z press get out of my dreams


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Man I really want this


----------



## elkfreak1977 (Jan 13, 2013)

In again


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

In.


----------



## Jeff50316 (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok I'm going to win this


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

look back and thank the ones who abused!!!


----------

